# JP'S HEAVY DUTY LOG...



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

*HEAVY DUTY LOG*
​


Finally getting this long awaited thread started. I have entitled it a Heavy Duty log but I don't train in a Heavy Duty style permanantly due to it causing injuries and so on. I am hoping this thread will allow me to keep track of things, and hopefully allow me to disect what I'm doing, making it easier for myself to change and adjust things next time round.

I will be updating as often as I can. It won't be an every day thing, but will be more often than not, I hope. As some of you may know, if we have got into deep discussion via PM, as some of us have, I like to really discuss things and trail things. I like to look at things scientifically and really assess things.

So basically what that means is that I highly value your opinions and thoughts, and will be more than happy to see them brought up. This doesn't just mean from people who appear to know everything and compete, I would like thoughts and suggestions from everyone, even new posters.

I would like to keep things quite serious in this thread, if it goes off on a tangent it makes it difficult for people to keep track off, which will impact thier suggestions. So no excessivly useless posts please.

There are some things that I won't be discussing, purely because I think its best not too, and because I just don't want too.

Thanks for reading that if you did, and welcome.
​


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Good luck mate and dig deep. train hard, train harder, push till theres nothing left but pure muscle and henchness


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

good luck with this i'll check in with this thread aswell


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just had words with the training partner.

Plans for tomorrow are to meet at the gym at 9am; train; go back to his place; eat. Then we will be going to Makro to get some chicken and eggs. Followed by a few games of pool.

What this means in terms of training is this. We have until sunday when he is going to be going away for a week, were using this time to completly cease training for a week. For the next few days while he is here, we are dealoading and doing alot of volume, hate doing this, but just coming off Heavy Duty after 10-12 weeks and tendons are freaking in bits, just picking up things all I can feel are tendons, so the break will do me good.

What this means in terms of nutrition is that I will be back on the diet from tomorrow. I will be eating what I want for rest of tonight, up until midnight, better be quick! I am going to be dieting for a while, its coming to summer and i'm just carrying too much weight. I will post up a diet, but it changes so often that its probably not much use, again, approach things intelligently and with reason, rather than just because its the right amount of cals or so on.

In regards to AAS use, I am currently just on Test E at 1g a week, with clen. This ends after this week and I will be running something different, this includes my first venture into insulin, which I am currently very much looking forward to, and it will be trial and error to see how I can use it.

I think thats all thats relevent.

JP


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just had words with the training partner.
> 
> Plans for tomorrow are to meet at the gym at 9am; train; go back to his place; eat. Then we will be going to Makro to get some chicken and eggs. Followed by a few games of pool.
> 
> ...


will you be posting any pictures of you training mate, ive never heard or seen Heavy Duty Training. I'l give me a few ideas on excercises to do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> will you be posting any pictures of you training mate, ive never heard or seen Heavy Duty Training. I'l give me a few ideas on excercises to do.


Well I am hoping to post something.

I have recently (as per my thread a while back) moved over a more hardcore gym. So it's more acceptable to do such things now. Normally we don't have much time to be taking pics or anything. However we did manage a leg press video once, so I am hoping to upload the occasional video to this. What I won't be doing is uploading still pictures of me posing, I know others do this, and no offence to anyone, but I find it too naff (for lack of a better word) to post posing pictures.

What I do hope to do more often than not is to post pictures of my meals, I like doing this and gives people a better idea of how I eat.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Well I am hoping to post something.
> 
> I have recently (as per my thread a while back) moved over a more hardcore gym. So it's more acceptable to do such things now. Normally we don't have much time to be taking pics or anything. However we did manage a leg press video once, so I am hoping to upload the occasional video to this. What I won't be doing is uploading still pictures of me posing, I know others do this, and no offence to anyone, but I find it too naff (for lack of a better word) to post posing pictures.
> 
> *What I do hope to do more often than not is to post pictures of my meals, I like doing this and gives people a better idea of how I eat.*


Thats a good idea, it would be good to see what others eat as im sick of tuna and chicken sandwichs.


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

good luck man will check in every few days


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

looking forward to this, cant run alog until i start me new cycle in 2 months so will follow this one, good luck


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello mate. I know what you mean about the tendons when on a heavy duty style of program. You do just what I do by the sound of it with periods of heavy hit followed by periods of volume. ATM I'm doing much more high rep work (8-15 odd20) as I have a few issues with old injuries.

Have you ever used cissus? Good for tendon strengthening


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Hello mate. I know what you mean about the tendons when on a heavy duty style of program. You do just what I do by the sound of it with periods of heavy hit followed by periods of volume. ATM I'm doing much more high rep work (8-15 odd20) as I have a few issues with old injuries.
> 
> Have you ever used cissus? Good for tendon strengthening


Hey mate, thanks for commenting. Yeah I always have some sort of injury, but I feel like its worth it. How do you find the higher rep work? Do you find you get much from it, in regards to HIT? Or do you just find its good to let the body get some more normality? Are the injuries in relation to how you train?

No I havn't actually, is it good? I'm gonna look into that, need all the help I can get.

JP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jp- the cissus is deffo worth using.

I find the higher rep work deffo has a place in bbing. It's not just a time to chill but to hit a diff set of muscle fibres.

I find as long as you really fry the muscles in that 8-15 rep range and eat enough food you will grow. It's still hit just a higher rep range.

The injuries are from heavy training lol ripped pec main injurie.

Failure is a must tho! No just giving in to the pump or burn but actual muscle failure.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Jp- the cissus is deffo worth using.
> 
> I find the higher rep work deffo has a place in bbing. It's not just a time to chill but to hit a diff set of muscle fibres.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna pick some up then. Cheers for that.

Absolutly, think i'm gonna do that. Hopefully feel some cardio benefits from it too. I feel very bloated and heavy when doing strict HIT.

Ouch! I've always dreaded something like that, didn't do it while doing decline bench did ya?

JP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Na 180k flat bench with loose form. Last august so healed up now but can't do any low rep chest work.... But am still pretty strong as have worked low incline dbell press up to 55k dbs for 18 reps....

This is the main reason I changed reps a little and am just scared to go to low reps on most things now for me it's smarter training


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, keeping in with the spirit of updating this as much as I can.

Just did my final injection for I think about 4 weeks. It was due to be 1g of Test E, but due to having some left over I just shot 1.5G. I knew if I didn't use it all I would dabble, i'm supposed to be having a break.

So, thats finished with. For the next 4 weeks I will be using DBOL and Insulin, thats it. After 4 weeks is up I plan on running a cycle that I am really looking forward to. Until then, thats the plan.

Going to pack my bag and sort food for tomorrow now. Due to being in a bad sleeping plan at the minute I will probably not get much sleep if any before my 9am training session.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this your first time on insulin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> this your first time on insulin


It's going to be yes.

I havn't started yet, I am starting the DBOL and Insulin on monday. Well I need to sort the Insulin out actually, already have the DBOL, but insulin may be started middle of next week.

What I am planning on doing, is to have 100g carbs and 50g protein pre-workout, train, then follow this up with 100g carbs and 50g protein post workout. Following my post workout meal I will use Insulin to get me into Keto. I will do this on training days (monday-thursday). On non training days (friday-sunday) I will just stay in keto and have no carbs and no insulin.

Thats the plan anyway, need to run it and find how many IU's to run and so on, so not sure of dosage yet.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

does the diet change much with insulin, hada a mate that used it and he said he didnt need to eat much calories for it at all, goinna be really interested in this log


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> does the diet change much with insulin, hada a mate that used it and he said he didnt need to eat much calories for it at all, goinna be really interested in this log


I am not entirely sure to be honest with you.

I have discussed and researched and asked alot of questions from people with alot more knowledge than me. My go to source of information is Ausbuilt (hope he doesn't mind me dropping his name), I find he has a way of explaining things very well, and has either done it himself or has some source of literature to link you too, so he has been a great help for me.

I mean, the diet I am changing too is a more formal one for me, and I suppose you could call it a carb cycling diet. I have carb cycled before, but not in this manner. I am not doing anything massivly crazy with Insulin, but if I like it, I will implement it in a bulking cycle aswell. If things go as planned, I have read about using Insulin to carb up, and super compensate the muscles quickly following a keto period, so may branch out into this.

But ultimatly my main aim at the moment is to provide enough calories and carbs to fuel training and repair, then keep protein high for muscle preservation, and fats to fill out the calories and curb hunger.

JP


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

well good luck with it, think itll be another few cycles and lots of reading and questions before i atempt insulin, and providing you surive it of course


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Jpay

Good luck with this.

The diet you mentioned is a TKD. (Targeted Keto Diet)

This is what I am doing at the moment. Works well for me, as you have the energy to train.

Will be following with interest. It would be good to see pics/vids.

Tass


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. Subbed to this. Funny enough I've just started higher rep training yesterday. My tendons are fried - I also tore a pec a while back so be careful and don't neglect the stretching side of things. If I could go back and start again I would definitely stretch more, even though it makes me feel like a wuss  .


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Test and gh is all that is needed for any thing IMO add mass 1g test 10iu gh eod maybe slin pw. Diet do the same but no slin lower cals and add cv. Job done.

Slin is best used pw IMO bit of a funny thing when using it to get into ketosis.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Hi Jpay
> 
> Good luck with this.
> 
> ...


Thats the name I was looking for TKD! Yeah gonna be following that, starting properly on Monday, already cleaned up my act but will be all out for Monday.

Cheers mate.



Mingster said:


> Hello mate. Subbed to this. Funny enough I've just started higher rep training yesterday. My tendons are fried - I also tore a pec a while back so be careful and don't neglect the stretching side of things. If I could go back and start again I would definitely stretch more, even though it makes me feel like a wuss  .


Everyone seems to be tearing pecs with low rep work!!!

Really enjoyed my last session on high reps, didn't think I would. I would feel like a wuss, but I am stiffening up!

Thanks for checking this out.



big_jim_87 said:


> Test and gh is all that is needed for any thing IMO add mass 1g test 10iu gh eod maybe slin pw. Diet do the same but no slin lower cals and add cv. Job done.
> 
> Slin is best used pw IMO bit of a funny thing when using it to get into ketosis.....


Is that pre-workout J? I can never tell if people mean pre-workout or post-workout when they use the shortened version 

I thought that aswell, I find it really interesting though, I really wanna check it out and see what happens, see if Its possible with decent results.

JP

p.s gonna have a proper update later tonight when i'm home.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, I will not be making it home tonight again. Gonna stay at my training partners house again tonight.

Trained Shoulders and Triceps yesterday at about 10am, should have been 9am, but my training partner slept in!

As I am going into high reps, I decided to do this session in a pryamid. So exercises per set, for 5 exercises on shoulders. Then 3 exercises for 5 sets for Triceps.

*Shoulders:*

Barbell press -

1

2

3

2

1

Barbell Upright row:

1

2

3

2

1

Dumbell Lateral Raise:

1

2

3

2

1

Rear Delt Shrug:

1

2

3

2

1

*Triceps:*

Cable Pushdown -

1

2

3

2

1

Tricep Extensions -

1

2

3

2

1

Dip (machine) -

1

2

3

2

1

The numbers represent the weight, for example 1 means the same weight, 2 means the same weight, and 3 is the heaviest weight used. I was going to put in the weights used, but as I'm used to Heavy Duty I couldn't remember all the weights used for everything, so just used numbers.

OK! Diet, has been terrible I confess. Yesterday I ate my first two carb and protien meals, then the rest of the day food was provided from Herbys; Crawshaws; Mcdonalds and pizza takeaway. I have just eaten a double bacon deluxe meal from mcdonalds aswell. And breakfast was 2 oat and raisen cookies. I start actual proper dieting from tomorrow. This diet will be something along the lines of:

Meal 1 - oats and protein shake

Meal 2 - oats and protein shake

Meal 3 - 7-8 oz chicken

Meal 4 - Tuna

Meal 5 - 10 eggs

Thats generally what i'm looking at, gonna need filling out a little more but we will see what happens. Went to Macro today and purchased 5kg of chicken breast and 60 eggs, came to £24.96, so well happy with that.

My next workout is Legs, this will be done either tonight at about 10pm or tomorrow around 9am. My task right now is to get a jacket, drive to my local asda and get some junk food. Bare in mind about my junk eating that I diet very very very hard, I diet very strict and I monitor and adjust on a weekly if not even shorter basis. I will lose considerable amounts of muscle I imagine, but I don't compete (yet! I'm coming for you!) so I am not too bothered at this moment, I have no trouble putting weight on so that can come later.

Feeling the support guys so thanks alot.

JP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok so what weight did you lift and how many reps? Lol

I meant post work out mate. Pw-post prw-pre lol

I think some thing like 2iu novo pre cv would bring you in but I know very little about this method.... I think lower cal/carbs and cv is enough to bring most ppl in to condition


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with this JP!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok so what weight did you lift and how many reps? Lol
> 
> I meant post work out mate. Pw-post prw-pre lol
> 
> I think some thing like 2iu novo pre cv would bring you in but I know very little about this method.... I think lower cal/carbs and cv is enough to bring most ppl in to condition


haha honestly can't remember weights. Although if I could not sure I would want to post them, after about the 8th rep cardio gave out and every rep felt like it took an hour and a half to complete. I went to like 12-15 reps on shoulders and tri's, it was brutal and i'm absolutly killing. I thought about what you said regarding slacking off on higher reps so did the pryamid with no rest and it just killed me!

ahhh right, glad to know that, one of them things that I never bother asking haha.

It's gonna take some fiddling to get the dosage right. And yes definatly, I reckon its unnescasary to be honest, but I like to be a bit stupid and go that little bit further 



defdaz said:


> Good luck with this JP!


Cheers mate! Appreciate the support.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ill be following this mate nice one for getting a log up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So, i'm back home now! Diet started today, was gonna do it Monday but feel like hell so need to get back onto it. Another reason for this is that I will be doing something for my birthday, and don't wanna be a blubberball, so I have exactly 7 weeks today to get into some kind of shape.

Did legs yesterday night, was a really crap session. They do hurt though so I achieved something. I can remember some of the weights for this atleast!

*Legs:*

Hack squat -

20 x 40k

20x 80k

20x 160k

Leg Press -

12 x 100k

12 x 160k

8 x 240k

10 x 160k

4 x 100k

Very very very dissapointed in this, exactly the same machine that I was repping 20 on 400k about 8 months ago 

SLDL -

10 x 60k

8 x 80k

4 x 80k

Leg Extension -

1

2

3

Leg Curl -

1

2

3

Overall a crap workout, I was stupidly weak on all exercises, everything felt 4 times as heavy as it was, and I just wasn't motivated. Just one of them workouts I reckon, not gonna let it get to me.

So, feeling better for eating some decent meals so far. Got up late as it was a late night gym session and meal.

Had my first two meals, oats and a shake, gonna get my next meal soon.

JP


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> haha honestly can't remember weights.


meaning..... those silver shiny weights in the womens section


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> ill be following this mate nice one for getting a log up


Cheers buddy, need all the support I can get!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

C'mon man, lets get this g0ddam show on the road. Buckle down, head up, blast those fcukin' weights till they're molten slag steaming round your feet. And if you don't I'll call round and eat all your food  .


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Why was I not notified about the starting of this thread. A serious thread, well I suppose this warrants the wearing of my glasses and intellectual brain. Good luck man :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> C'mon man, lets get this g0ddam show on the road. Buckle down, head up, blast those fcukin' weights till they're molten slag steaming round your feet. And if you don't I'll call round and eat all your food  .


damn straight, need to start hitting an hour of cardio 4-5 times a week aswell.



Greenspin said:


> Why was I not notified about the starting of this thread. A serious thread, well I suppose this warrants the wearing of my glasses and intellectual brain. Good luck man :thumbup1:


Welcome!!! I know, JP in a serious thread!

Need to buckle down and hit it!

Thanks for the support.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Some times have ****ty workouts just move on to the next one, obviously caused some trauma if you are feeling your legs today mate so all isn't lost, sometimes I have the best leg workouts and never feel them


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Some times have ****ty workouts just move on to the next one, obviously caused some trauma if you are feeling your legs today mate so all isn't lost, sometimes I have the best leg workouts and never feel them


Yeah thats true mate, certainly can feel them so some damage has been done. Normally have great leg sessions, love training legs, and back.

Hopefully now my diet is back, in a few days I should be feeling better and training better.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

subscribed. good luck.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jp- in regards to the leg work out, if that is the same layout or order of exercise as you do when you train low vol hit then try scrapping it and do it backwards? Can do quads backwards or full thing so hams before quads. It will just shock the body and the numbers you lift are erelevent just try to beat last week. Plus your cutting cals? This can mean you dropped to low. I always loose reps when I drop cals


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Jp- in regards to the leg work out, if that is the same layout or order of exercise as you do when you train low vol hit then try scrapping it and do it backwards? Can do quads backwards or full thing so hams before quads. It will just shock the body and the numbers you lift are erelevent just try to beat last week. Plus your cutting cals? This can mean you dropped to low. I always loose reps when I drop cals


Legs always vary for me, but does always feature quite heavily on leg presses and hack squats. I will put some exercises in that I don't normally use. Thats true, I always enjoy heavy lifting on legs, always have, but I guess I have to accept that that won't be happening, and yes I am cutting cals, not entirely finalised what too, just going to be lower. Probably go to around the 2000+ mark, and see how I get on.

Cheers as always buddy, just the kind of feedback I need.

JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, so I'm up now by the way. When I'm going back to getting up early I get up super early to tire me out, so I can get to bed early. I always have trouble with my sleeping pattern and this is the fastest way to sort it out. So I got up about 11pm. Over the next few days I will get up slightly later until I settle upon a time to get up. I wanna be up at like 5-6am, so will aim for that.

Got tons of work to do, but it's not a priority for me at the moment. Just had some of the 5kg of chicken I got from Macro, and it was awesome! Actually tasted really nice, normally I hate chicken, but this was tasty as.

Can anyone give me any info on raw egg whites? Whats the deal with them, are they cool to use? Wanting to put them into my shakes but never done it before. Know a few guys who do, but not anyone who's info I value, so if anyone has as info on that it would be appreciated.

JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Heres a little proof that the diet has started!

Theres my eggs for a week, i'm thinking ten a day, so 6 days worth of eggs. And then 5kg of chicken breast, although its already been seperated and frozen bar a few.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Can anyone give me any info on raw egg whites? Whats the deal with them, are they cool to use? Wanting to put them into my shakes but never done it before. Know a few guys who do, but not anyone who's info I value, so if anyone has as info on that it would be appreciated.
> 
> JP


Hi mate. I used to drink raw eggs all the time and never had any problem. The red lion stamp on the containers are to show that the eggs are free from salmonella if that's what you're worried about.

Although if you drink them raw you don't get as much protein from the eggs then if they were cooked.

Have a quick read of this:

The Journal of Nutrition Vol. 128 No. 10 October 1998, pp. 1716-1722

Egg proteins contribute substantially to the daily nitrogen allowances in Western countries and are generally considered to be highly digestible. However, information is lacking on the true ileal digestibility of either raw or cooked egg Protein. The recent availability of stable isotope-labeled egg Protein allowed determination of the true ileal digestibility of egg Protein by means of noninvasive tracer techniques. Five ileostomy patients were studied, once after ingestion of a test meal consisting of 25 g of cooked 13C- and 15N-labeled egg Protein, and once after ingestion of the same test meal in raw form. Ileal effluents and breath samples were collected at regular intervals after consumption of the test meal and analyzed for 15N- and 13C-content, respectively. The true ileal digestibility of cooked and raw egg Protein amounted to 90.9% (cooked) and 51.3% (raw) respectively. A significant negative correlation (r = 0.92, P < 0.001) was found between the 13C-recovery in breath and the recovery of exogenous N in the ileal effluents. In summary, using the 15N-dilution technique we demonstrated that the assimilation of cooked egg Protein is efficient, albeit incomplete, and that the true ileal digestibility of egg Protein is significantly enhanced by heat-pretreatment. A simple 13C-breath test technique furthermore proved to be a suitable alternative for the evaluation of the true ileal digestibility of egg Protein........

Egg white Protein is generally considered to be less digestible than heat-pretreated egg white Protein. In this study, it was shown that after ingestion of 25 g of raw egg Protein, almost 50% is malabsorbed over 24 h. The higher digestibility of cooked egg Protein presumably results from structural changes in the Protein molecule induced by heating, thereby enabling the digestive enzymes to gain broader access to the peptide bonds. It has been suggested that the reduced digestibility of raw egg white is at least partially related to the presence of trypsin inhibitors in raw egg white


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No worries with raw eggs mate. Good info from Liam there, and I eat loads of raw eggs and have had no problems - shovel 'em in. I would cook the chicken tho


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How much were those eggs mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> How much were those eggs mate?


They were (nips off to look at reciete - althought can't be bothered to google how to spell recieit).......

£3.99 for 60.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice never thought about getting them from there i work right next to makro and get my chicken from there. I pay about 3 quid for 30 at tescos

Cheers

.......  receipt  .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice never thought about getting them from there i work right next to makro and get my chicken from there. I pay about 3 quid for 30 at tescos
> 
> Cheers
> 
> .......  receipt  .....


The chicken is awesome at Macro! Yeah, thats pretty cheap for eggs, sick of paying heavily for chicken and eggs.

Theres a P in there!!!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

subbed, and i promise if i havent got anything useful to add, i'll fight the urge to spam 

unless drunk....... then, i apologize in advance :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Managed 30 mins on my bike at home today. Wanted to do an hour but the seat is so uncomfortable that I nearly get crippled on it. Diet has been spot on. Still seeing if there are enough calories to support me, so will keep monitoring.

Not yet feeling up to running outside, that is my prefered cardio choice, but just feeling too heavy and out of shape to do that yet, will be back into it though in a bout a week I hope. Doing a full body workout on Tuesday next week, and that will be my only weights for the week, this is due to lack of a training partner and lack of my gym, only able to visit a gym once. So will do full body on tuesday and cardio 3-4 other days (hopefully).

My slin has arrived, but I wasn't in to answer the door, so got a card, and can't pick it up untill Tuesday, well annoyed at that! But thats alright, only have 9 test strips for my BG monitor anyway, so will need to purchase some more, about £20 for 50, so no probs on that.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What cycle are you doing mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> What cycle are you doing mate?


I have been on Test E, for about 4 months now, varying in dose, from 500mg to 1.5G, during that time I have used Tren and Clen at various points throughout. My last injection was a few days ago, and I start D-bol on Monday, for 3-4 weeks at 40mg, going to be running that with Slin. Basically just for a break from injections, not planning on coming off or anything. After 3-4 weeks I will go back on a test base, and see what I want to add in then, maybe some Tren, or something. Will still be dieting when I go back on, so gonna judge as and when.

JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thinking about Insulin use, I am actually gearing towards the method discussed, possibly in this thread, but what alot of people do, i.e wake:

Wake

10IU's

100g carbs

train

10IU's

100g carbs

Then on Thursday I could followed the 3IU's every 4 hours until in Ketosis, and stay in Keto thursday/friday/saturday/sunday.

Anyone got any opinions on this? Still reading up on Slin as never ran it before and I think this would make the most sense.

EDIT: reason for going keto on friday/saturday/sunday is that I don't weight train on those days, and could stick to bog cardio sessions.

JP


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

subbed to this JP, nice bit of motivation for not only you but gives me an idea on your diets and training methods..

would definately love to see some pics of you training though (no ****)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Diet.

I am thinking I will use the following.

Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday:










Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday: (obviously slin won't be used after thursday- just to get into keto on thursday)










Thoughts and feedback wanted and needed.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you find it better staying on mate?

I saw in MD last month about the old school cycles they said it's was 'arnies cycle' but it could've been anyone's

About so many weeks on test then bridged with dbol for a few weeks the. Repeated. Varying dosage throughout


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

This will be the only thread to date that I have read and will read {in the near future, as I se it!} that involves Steroids and insulin use! My sister is diabetic (type1 since birth) I've been looking after her for 3-4 years, and we approach her insulin regime very differently than what people do on here. I know that it is a whole different ball game, and different goals + she uses various insulin, but are you using 1 unit per 10g carbs as rule of thumb, with Nova rapid, to get BG levels down low enough and quickly to allow the body to enter and resume a state of ketosis?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Do you find it better staying on mate?
> 
> I saw in MD last month about the old school cycles they said it's was 'arnies cycle' but it could've been anyone's
> 
> About so many weeks on test then bridged with dbol for a few weeks the. Repeated. Varying dosage throughout


Yeah definatly. I personally just feel like i'm not getting anywhere if off. I know theres the whole receptors burnout debate and all that lark, but theres always ways around everything. I like the sound of that kind of cycle, gives a break from injections and so on.

Do you come off then?



Greenspin said:


> This will be the only thread to date that I have read and will read {in the near future, as I se it!} that involves Steroids and insulin use! My sister is diabetic (type1 since birth) I've been looking after her for 3-4 years, and we approach her insulin regime very differently than what people do on here. I know that it is a whole different ball game, and different goals + she uses various insulin, but are you using 1 unit per 10g carbs as rule of thumb, with Nova rapid, to get BG levels down low enough and quickly to allow the body to enter and resume a state of ketosis?


I am thinking of using insulin in a bulking sense monday-wednesday, then eating minimul carbs for the rest of the day, then on a wednesday, take 2 iu's every 3-4 hours until in ketosis, then remaining in ketosis until monday morning again. It gives me possibly some of thursday, all friday, all saturday, and all sunday in Keto, and just enough carbs to use slin to bulk on mon,tues,wed. Thats the plan so far. I will be using Novarapid yes.

I find learning about things I don't know fascinating and have loved reading up on Insulin.

How do you run slin for your sister?

JP

P.S really appreciate the support.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

im not going to come off now until winter time and going to see how it goes, im relatively new to the roid world  still want to know how my body reacts to different things ready for my show next year


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> im not going to come off now until winter time and going to see how it goes, im relatively new to the roid world  still want to know how my body reacts to different things ready for my show next year


What show you doing?

How do you run? Blast and cruise method? Do you add in orals and so on now and again?

After I'm done with this lot I have planned I will be trying out one of the methods in L.Rea's building the perfect beast, really excited about that.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

i was doing normal small cycles with pcts but now im coming to the end of test e tren and kicked it off with winny and finished last few weeks with masteron, going to go down to test e low dose see how body reacts

have you got a link?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> i was doing normal small cycles with pcts but now im coming to the end of test e tren and kicked it off with winny and finished last few weeks with masteron, going to go down to test e low dose see how body reacts
> 
> have you got a link?


There was one, but I can't remember it now. If you wanna PM me your email I'll email it across to you. Fascinating book, Ausbuilt is running a cycle from that book at the minute, he put me onto it, and its very interesting.

JP


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> What show you doing?
> 
> How do you run? Blast and cruise method? Do you add in orals and so on now and again?
> 
> ...


What's this?

I've just finished a Cruise because i cant afford to take backward steps in between cycles building up to a show. In between cycles i have been running 250mg Every 2 weeks, it's wierd, you feel off(i know your not,) but i don't lose size or strength.

Started another blast now and will stay on for another 20weeks, which will be a 36week Blast and Cruise Total.

Never ran HGH so will wait till i run PCT and run it then, something to look forward while coming off and help mood and motivation.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> What's this?
> 
> I've just finished a Cruise because i cant afford to take backward steps in between cycles building up to a show. In between cycles i have been running 250mg Every 2 weeks, it's wierd, you feel off(i know your not,) but i don't lose size or strength.
> 
> ...


Thats what I should cruise on really, but can never bring myself to go lower than 500mg, even though I don't need it!

If you send me your email I will send you a copy, its a very interesting way of cycling in my opinion and something i really want to try.

JP


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I dont know how to PM 

I had to drop down to 250mg every 2 weeks because my blast was only 500mg Test P/W.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You might not be able to because your new, if you click on the star below this post, type your email in and click send, I'll email it to you asap.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> OK, I will not be making it home tonight again. Gonna stay at my training partners house again tonight.
> 
> Trained Shoulders and Triceps yesterday at about 10am, should have been 9am, but my training partner slept in!
> 
> ...


So you dont actually subscribe to Mentzer style workouts?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

essexboy said:


> So you dont actually subscribe to Mentzer style workouts?


Hey buddy, thanks for checking out the log.

Yes I do, if you have a look at the first post it just breaks down whats going on at the moment. Basically I am deloading and starting dieting, I have been running HIT for the last 3-4 months and my tendons are feeling it, need a break.

JP


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Hope the trainings going well and your working hard in the gym. Train hard play harder!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Hope the trainings going well and your working hard in the gym. Train hard play harder!


Well nothing much happening at the moment. Only able to train once next week aside from cardio, so there won't be any amazing posts regarding workouts, but I can inform on how the diets going and so, so not going to be dead in here.

Thanks for the comment.

JP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jp- I'm a bit jubiouse about slin on a diet as slin blunts fat burning.... IMO you'd be better off running a low dose of t3 or clen....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mate I'd not have meat only meals.... Have some fats in there too, have chicken salad and a spn pbutter?

Oats and whey are fine tho, if chock whey cook the oats then mix whey in makes it taste much better....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Jp- I'm a bit jubiouse about slin on a diet as slin blunts fat burning.... IMO you'd be better off running a low dose of t3 or clen....


Thats my thoughts entirely. I am more curious than anything, just wanting to see what kind of results I can produce, although the protocol may well get changed, just gonna see how it goes. I have some clen, may work it in somewhere, and get T3 for free so that could well be a possability.



big_jim_87 said:


> Mate I'd not have meat only meals.... Have some fats in there too, have chicken salad and a spn pbutter?
> 
> Oats and whey are fine tho, if chock whey cook the oats then mix whey in makes it taste much better....


Have plenty of peanut butter so will do that mate!

Cheers bud.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mixing up the eggs tonight, going to boil these!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just make sure not to go over cals with too much pbutter


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I like a good old ham omelette and maybe add in some extra light cheese triangles there is practically nothing to them but make a big diff to an omelette!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> I like a good old ham omelette and maybe add in some extra light cheese triangles there is practically nothing to them but make a big diff to an omelette!


ahh good call on the cheese triangles!!! I'll be popping into Tesco tomorrow for them. Your saving my life Big_Jim.

JP


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol no probs. There processed of corse but I used them till about 2wks out from comp so should be all good for a small tighten up diet.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I am thinking of using insulin in a bulking sense monday-wednesday, then eating minimul carbs for the rest of the day, then on a wednesday, take 2 iu's every 3-4 hours until in ketosis, then remaining in ketosis until monday morning again. It gives me possibly some of thursday, all friday, all saturday, and all sunday in Keto, and just enough carbs to use slin to bulk on mon,tues,wed. Thats the plan so far. I will be using Novarapid yes.
> 
> I find learning about things I don't know fascinating and have loved reading up on Insulin.
> 
> ...


With Lily, there are so many variables, such as, what Lantus she is giving, girly time of the month, what her hormones decide to do, how active she has been or is going to be during the day/knight, temperature (Temp in Spain means she gives less as it is super fast acting, and also less Lantus, so maybe keep Nova the same). So on the whole, as she has had it 14 years, we kind of go by instinct so she can live without the rule of working out weights of carbs, etc etc.......... But as a result she has some on the best blood Hba1c's in Plymouth Hospital (Deriford) for her age group!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, got a workout today, only weights session I can do this week. Baring that in mind, it's going to be a full body workout. I will have as much time as I need, and am really looking forward to it, especially since I am going to be going higher volume. Unfortunatly not able to go TO high volume as its a full body workout.

I am unsure of whether to do like 2 sets per bodypart, or maybe do a push, pull, legs routine. Never done a push pull legs, and might be a good idea to do it since its just one session?

Starting the DBOL tabs today aswell, unsure how I am going to dose them aswell, my thoughts are:

1) Full dose pre-workout on training days and spread out on non-training days

2) Full dose once a day every day

3) Split dose every day

As I am using this alongside slin I am not massivly interested in pre-workout as I have read slin pre-workout is really good, so best to split it all up?

Able to pick up my slin from the post office this morning, will do that prior to workout, so will probably start that protocol today. Havn't had any carbs since Friday, so I imagine I'm pretty depleted. Aswell as my weights session today, I will also be doing a cardio session post workout, probably 30-45 mins.

JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, so just got my BG monitor to take with me, todays the day I get to start using and testing my BG level, I will let you all know what the hell happens, and note down my readings and report back.

Just going to take a reading now, I took one when I first got it, and measure at 7.8, this was on alot of carbs, so I am going to do a reading now and see what I get after having no carbs since about 4pm on Friday.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright, so coming in at 4.1 mmol/l, I would have liked it a smidgen lower to be honest, but I have achieved keto.

Thats test 1 done.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

4.1 is good mate, no need to worry about it being crazy low... i don't even bother doing my BG much any more


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Raptor said:


> 4.1 is good mate, no need to worry about it being crazy low... i don't even bother doing my BG much any more


I am hoping to not have to do it much soon, just gonna test quite abit around me starting using Slin, then not bother and judge on feeling. Seems to me that unless your an idiot you can't have any problems with Slin (I may live to regret that statement  ).

Really looking forward to it! Got my meals prepped for today, eating 4 of my ten eggs right now. Eating the 4 that I have the yolks with, 6 I just have egg whites. Been mixing the 4 eggs with a little reduced fat mayo and mixing it up. Remind me of when I was a kid my mum would make this mixture and put it ontop of hotdog rolls cut in half for birthday parties and buffets! Good memories....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

A little blurry but thats what I'm talking about:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just now eating my egg whites, no sauces this time round!










Next meal will be my carb meal! It's going to be eaten after I shoot 10IU's of Slin, consisting of 80g's worth of carbs from rice, and a slice of bread for another 20g's of carbs, I will also use a shake for 50g protein. Then I will train, and follow that up with 2IU's of slin Carbless, to work my way into keto! Following that, some cardio!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ALRIGHT!

So, whats been happening so far regarding Insulin?

After a few days no carbs, I tested in at 4.1 mmol/l, so in a state of ketosis.

Took 10IU's slin, before eating:

I took in 100g carbs and 50g of protein, and then trained.

MY GOD THE PUMP WAS PAINFULL! I have heard about slin pumping up, but this was devastating, I was crippled! Other than that, absolutly fine. Didn't notice anything other than the pump. The only other things worth a mention is I have become absolutly starving! I could eat a horse.

Now, I took a reading 30 minutes after insulin use, I felt fine so left it a little longer, and came in at 5.5 mmol/l. So whats the deal here, is that fine? Does that mean I just managed to get away with 10g of carbs per IU, I presume its just a case of not wanting to drop into a state of ketosis or lower (death)?

Going to check BG every now and again and see whats going on, but so far no probs. Alot simpler than I thought.

I am going to now shoot 2IU's and try to slip into Keto. I'll report back.

QUESTIONS: Can I use the same needle for insulin use more than once? If so, how many times? If not, where do I get them from?

Do others get rid of the first 2IU's before using the insulin again?, I saw a video that said to do this, but doubt I will as never heard anything about it.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

My sister uses needles again if they are still sharp and clean.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> My sister uses needles again if they are still sharp and clean.


AWESOME! Really glad you said that, can't be ****d with sourcing more.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, was just preparing to run 2IU's to try to hit keto. tested beforehand and I am at 3.8 mmol/l, so I'm guessing its begun to drop, and as far as I am aware I don't want that number to drop any lower!

Does this mean I am already in Keto then? I won't be shooting any Slin while at that reading, so whats going on now?

And should I be changing the protocol from now on, or would you consider this successful being that I am in keto?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

She used to use syringes, but now uses one of these, it is mechanical, but you can use it manually too. You just change the needle head, so less waste plastic/metal and they are smaller (take up less space. Plus it measures out small doses easily. It works a bit like the BG tester finger pricker, measure your units out, pull top to load, place on body then press to let it gently and flowingly jab you. The box of jabby heads is small for the amount of needle heads you get.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> She used to use syringes, but now uses one of these, it is mechanical, but you can use it manually too. You just change the needle head, so less waste plastic/metal and they are smaller (take up less space. Plus it measures out small doses easily. It works a bit like the BG tester finger pricker, measure your units out, pull top to load, place on body then press to let it gently and flowingly jab you. The box of jabby heads is small for the amount of needle heads you get.
> 
> View attachment 57323


Just like mine! Mines orange though!

Its super easy! I really like it! Quite excited ha.

Slightly worried about the dropping BG level though.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just like mine! Mines orange though!
> 
> Its super easy! I really like it! Quite excited ha.
> 
> Slightly worried about the dropping BG level though.


If she is that low she eats dextro tablets. But she is not looking to be in ketosis, so? Have you got any insulin working? If not, you might be fine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> If she is that low she eats dextro tablets. But she is not looking to be in ketosis, so? Have you got any insulin working? If not, you might be fine.


How do you mean 'have you got any insulin working?'.

I havn't started taking any more due to being too low. Took 10IU's at 10.45am, then tested BG at 11.15/11.30am ish and it was 5.5. Tested about 20 mins ago and 3.9.

I feel fine tbh so not too worried, just thinking though, in reality I don't want to be dropping back into keto naturally, I should need extra slin to get into keto, otherwise its slightly more dangerous than I want it to be.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Lils Nova Rapid works strong and peaks at 2 hours and then drops off for another 2 hours. So if she is low during the first 2 hour we giver her something, but if in the second 2 hours, she might be ok. I've got to go drop her some insulin now  Let me know how you get on!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Lils Nova Rapid works strong peaks a 2 hours and then drops off for another 2 hours. So if she is low during the first 2 hour we giver her something, but if in the second 2 hours, she might be ok. I've got to go drop her some insulin now  Let me know how you get on!


Thats the only thing I can think off, maybe the peak has lowered it, if so then thats no probs!

I think you should start smacking up the Slin, afterall you get it free!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats the only thing I can think off, maybe the peak has lowered it, if so then thats no probs!
> 
> I think you should start smacking up the Slin, afterall you get it free!


LOL. The paramedic who lives in my hamlet said I'd probably start taking it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> LOL. The paramedic who lives in my hamlet said I'd probably start taking it


Have you not considered it?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Have you not considered it?


Quite honestly, nope.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Just took another reading and sitting at 4.1 mmol/l, which I am happy with. Regarding the dip I was planning on 50g's of carbs previously but I think it should be fine.

Overall very happy with how its panned out. If I allow for the 2 hour dip that can rock me into keto without further use, just need to monitor it. Just need to try and see if I get any kind of results from the actual product now.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Just took another reading and sitting at 4.1 mmol/l, which I am happy with. Regarding the dip I was planning on 50g's of carbs previously but I think it should be fine.
> 
> Overall very happy with how its panned out. If I allow for the 2 hour dip that can rock me into keto without further use, just need to monitor it. Just need to try and see if I get any kind of results from the actual product now.


According to Ausbuilt, even getting a low reading after taking lets say, a carbless slin shot, it can take upto 2 hours for the body to starting burning ketones again.

Your doing very similar to what MXD did I think, he used to shoot the slin, then wait 10 mins or so, grab a banana when he felt the symptoms coming on, and then hit some complex carbs and protein pre WO, he got a fine line of knowing how much to take so he could have pre and post WO carbs yet stay under 5.6mmol all the time....im guessing your trying the same?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> According to Ausbuilt, even getting a low reading after taking lets say, a carbless slin shot, it can take upto 2 hours for the body to starting burning ketones again.
> 
> Your doing very similar to what MXD did I think, he used to shoot the slin, then wait 10 mins or so, grab a banana when he felt the symptoms coming on, and then hit some complex carbs and protein pre WO, he got a fine line of knowing how much to take so he could have pre and post WO carbs yet stay under 5.6mmol all the time....im guessing your trying the same?


Interesting, so whats going on during the 2 hours when blood suger is so low?

That is a great approach, managing to figure out the body that well. To be honest i'm not too worried about coming out of keto for a few hours, I wmanaged to eat 100g carbs and be back in a keto reading in 3 hours. Although maybe not burning ketones as per your previous comment, will look into that. Even with 2 hours on top, thats 5 hours out a day, out of 24, 19 hours of keto, and allowing me to get a good 30-45mins cardio sessions in, so I would be happy out of it.

Saying that, knowing that its possible to be able to eat carbs and stay in a state of ketosis fascinates me, and is probably something I won't be able to forget about until I manage it. I get hung up on things and have to try them out, so will be attempting this at some point!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thoguht I'de pop another reading before visiting the land of nod, and coming in at 3.8 mmol/l, lowest yet, hmmm, i'm gonna risk it, but if I die in the night, I want someone held on manslaughter.

On second though, blame it all on MXD, he's looking annoyingly good in his avi.

EDIT: And his package seems to be of a good size. (thats as gay as i'm going)


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Thoguht I'de pop another reading before visiting the land of nod, and coming in at 3.8 mmol/l, lowest yet, hmmm, i'm gonna risk it, but if I die in the night, I want someone held on manslaughter.
> 
> On second though, blame it all on MXD, he's looking annoyingly good in his avi.
> 
> EDIT: And his package seems to be of a good size. (thats as gay as i'm going)


My sister can be 2.5 and not feel low. I think you'll be fine man :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree about MXD and his avi


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

still living?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> still living?


If I don't make it through the night, I want a UK-M funeral, with this playing:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I reckon I could sort that for you. 

I think the best thing about this protocol is that you can maintain or even increase athletic performance while cutting off fat due to having CHO at workout times.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> I reckon I could sort that for you.
> 
> I think the best thing about this protocol is that you can maintain or even increase athletic performance while cutting off fat due to having CHO at workout times.


Agreed. Having done several keto diets previously, I know how crap the workouts are. This time, I actually felt good because I was dieting, looked good because I was dieting, BUT felt good because I had just had a bulk of carbs. Its perfect!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Not been on much over the last week so missed this and just read through it all now. My head almost asploded with all the info flying about :lol:

I get stressed enough just trying to track foods and training, looks sickly intense but very interesting to a novice like myself so I'm subbed!!

Best of luck m8 hope everything goes to plan :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Not been on much over the last week so missed this and just read through it all now. My head almost asploded with all the info flying about :lol:
> 
> I get stressed enough just trying to track foods and training, looks sickly intense but very interesting to a novice like myself so I'm subbed!!
> 
> Best of luck m8 hope everything goes to plan :thumbup1:


Really appreciate the support mate, thanks!

I get stressed to haha, I'm always fussing about something.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Interesting, so whats going on during the 2 hours when blood suger is so low?
> 
> That is a great approach, managing to figure out the body that well. To be honest i'm not too worried about coming out of keto for a few hours, I wmanaged to eat 100g carbs and be back in a keto reading in 3 hours. Although maybe not burning ketones as per your previous comment, will look into that. Even with 2 hours on top, thats 5 hours out a day, out of 24, 19 hours of keto, and allowing me to get a good 30-45mins cardio sessions in, so I would be happy out of it.
> 
> Saying that, knowing that its possible to be able to eat carbs and stay in a state of ketosis fascinates me, and is probably something I won't be able to forget about until I manage it. I get hung up on things and have to try them out, so will be attempting this at some point!


JP, my only guess is leaving the slin to work for 10-20 mins with no carbs really lowers bg to maybe low 3's? I suppose its quite a dicey experience for people unused to the feeling of going hypo but would explain the banan for a quick sugar hit to counter it... and even a double dose of carbs will only just raise bg to maybe 5 mmol or so....I could be way out, as Max and Aus will/would be much better help than me on this subject lol

I think it will work very well though, im steeling myself up for a 2 week keto diet before I go away in 6 weeks lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Can't believe I only just found this! Why didn't you tell me? After all, it was clearly my idea!

Will be following - mutual support and all that  Not sure how much use I'll be though :laugh:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Katy said:


> Can't believe I only just found this! Why didn't you tell me? After all, it was clearly my idea!
> 
> Will be following - mutual support and all that  Not sure how much use I'll be though :laugh:


{JPaycheck's 'ego bar'* turns brighter than the sun* :whistling: }


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> JP, my only guess is leaving the slin to work for 10-20 mins with no carbs really lowers bg to maybe low 3's? I suppose its quite a dicey experience for people unused to the feeling of going hypo but would explain the banan for a quick sugar hit to counter it... and even a double dose of carbs will only just raise bg to maybe 5 mmol or so....I could be way out, as Max and Aus will/would be much better help than me on this subject lol
> 
> I think it will work very well though, im steeling myself up for a 2 week keto diet before I go away in 6 weeks lol


Hmm, you might be right there. Your righ there, it does get dicey! I feel excited like a little boy at the thought of being able to experiment with this!



Katy said:


> Can't believe I only just found this! Why didn't you tell me? After all, it was clearly my idea!
> 
> Will be following - mutual support and all that  Not sure how much use I'll be though :laugh:


I must admit I did start this due to support (pressure) from yourself! I thought you would see it listed. I'll be honest I just thought you was ignoring me 

I'm feeling the mutual support KT, and trust me, you will be of much use my friend.



Greenspin said:


> {JPaycheck's 'ego bar'* turns brighter than the sun* :whistling: }


haha what ego are you talking about? :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Well I have woken up still alive, freaking starving though.

Just about to check BG levels and see whats going on, I have been awake about an hour/hour and half, just gonna take a reading now. Went to bed on 3.8 mmol/l I believe.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Coming at 3.6 mmol/l, so dropped .3 in the night.

I'm very satisfied with this approach so far, really interesting and appears to work and be relativly safe. Also very cheap aswell.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

you get nice and low readings there I usually stay around 4ish. what way are you having refeeds or are you just having a day off?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> you get nice and low readings there I usually stay around 4ish. what way are you having refeeds or are you just having a day off?


Not entirely sure tbh. I have definatly decided that I am going to be doing the following:

Monday - Wake/10IU slin/100gcarbs+50g protein/train/if I drop into keto then stay, otherwise 2IU slin every 3 hours until in

Tuesday - Same

Wednesday - Same

Thursday - Same

Friday - Stay in Keto - meaning no carbs or slin in morning at all

Saturday - Stay in Keto

Sunday - Stay in Keto

Going to be running it like that, keeps my use down to 40IU's per week, which is very conservative in my opinion. I like the idea of not having a weekly refeed. When I keto diet with normal AAS I like to get my body as starved as possible, really begging for carbs then smash as many carbs as possible down me (as evidenced in my cheat day thread).

So in regards to that, I am thinking that it will be different having 100g carbs 4 days a week, so may have a re-feed every 2 weeks of whatever I want.

How would you approach this?

JP


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

have you ran 10iu of slin and trained before? I found I needed more that 10g per iu when running it pre wo, I would have some extra cho there incase you need it.

with you protocol you could have a refeed. You are in keto for 3 days in a row so if I were you I would be having one have after thoses 3 days and starting it with dextrose.

I am never in ketosis for more than 2 days in a row so I will just have a HIIT session followed by a sugary cheat meal and some slin to get back into ketosis asap.

As we are getting carbs there is less need for a refeed I mainly have it for my sanity.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> have you ran 10iu of slin and trained before? I found I needed more that 10g per iu when running it pre wo, I would have some extra cho there incase you need it.
> 
> with you protocol you could have a refeed. You are in keto for 3 days in a row so if I were you I would be having one have after thoses 3 days and starting it with dextrose.
> 
> ...


Not entirely, I ran that pre-workout and trained Biceps yesterday, but I must admit I trained them heavy duty so only took 14 minutes.

I think for a full session you would be right, I think I need more carbs, or would you reccomend less Slin, due to me dieting?

So a Monday re-feed you would reccomend? I am going to try and run it like so and see what goes on, then see about cheat days, only got 7 weeks and don't wanna balls it up!

Yeah I like the sounds of that. What I don't get, is that I feel perfectly fine in Keto, I don't feel like shizen when getting back into it, do we bypass them feelings due to the slin?

JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

OK, going to go to sort some things out now in the city, so I will be getting a training sesison in there. The gym I am going to visit is very crap and DB's only going to 28K or possibly 30K or something. Did Biceps yesterday so will train Triceps, might throw some other bodyparts in, as I wasn't planning on this session.

I won't be shooting slin for this workout, I want to use slin in the mornings as early as I can rather than all over the place, so next week I will be using the plan fully as I am back training early and so on.

Diet has been fine so far, eating my egg meal before I go. Taking the rest with me.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

good low readings JP, I reckon you need to be 3-3.3mmol to work it right around slin.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> Not entirely, I ran that pre-workout and trained Biceps yesterday, but I must admit I trained them heavy duty so only took 14 minutes.
> 
> I think for a full session you would be right, I think I need more carbs, or would you reccomend less Slin, due to me dieting?
> 
> ...


I started slin abit lower then titrated the dose up until I felt abit hypo then backed down a iu. leg and back days obv need more cho.

If you are worrying about messing it up then I would drop the slin except for refeeds for now reason being it will probally take you a couple of weeks to dial it all in perfect so a less complex protocol is likely to yeild more fat loss... on the other hand maybe not, you could get it right on the money and exceed all expectation 

Take the refeeds if you need them but as you are getting carbs quite frequently your metabolic rate should not be slowed down. I am running on feel most of the time if I am very slugish of feel like a cheat then I will schedule one in.. Listen to what you need yourself and dont worry about the "best" way to do it just go with the outline and tweak it to what you need/like. Everyone is different and there is no set way to do this as it is what works for you

being consistant is what counts as then you can work out what works and what dosent pretty quickly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> I started slin abit lower then titrated the dose up until I felt abit hypo then backed down a iu. leg and back days obv need more cho.
> 
> If you are worrying about messing it up then I would drop the slin except for refeeds for now reason being it will probally take you a couple of weeks to dial it all in perfect so a less complex protocol is likely to yeild more fat loss... on the other hand maybe not, you could get it right on the money and exceed all expectation
> 
> ...


I certainly like to exceed expectations! 

I will do that, going to see how I feel, I could always tell on keto when I needed a re-feed, so will do the same on this. Thats very true, hopefully if I can get myself into a pattern I can tweak as I go.

Keep meaning to thankyou Steamrod, your posts have been invaluable to me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Trained shoulders instead, when I got in there I realised there was basically nothing I could for triceps except pressdowns and kickbacks, the latter which I refuse to do!

As I didn't have carbs, I just went at it and did like 8 sets of lateral raise, 3 sets of front raise, 5 sets of upright row and 3 sets of shrugs. Nothing specifically done, just trained them untill they burned to hell and I felt slammed. That happened quite quick without carbs. The difference in strength is amazing, normally on keto you get it quite slowly over time so don't notice it, but like this, from my bicep workout the other day, to this the next day the weakness is very stand out.

Followed by 20 minutes post workout cardio.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

no problems keep us posted on your progress and anything else that might be of interest the aim is to learn from each other.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, well I got weighed last week on wednesday or something, but on scales I had never used before, and I was considerably heavier than anywhere else. I got weighed yesterday and would have lost 9kg's in a week if I am to believe it, so I have no idea what I am weighing in at!

Best bet is to try and sneak onto the scales I used in the first place, but I can't see that happening.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Started getting up around 2-3 am now, so very very close to where I wanna be timewise. Today was the first day I set my alarm, and that was for 3am. I'm feeling hungry but not hungry, weird I know, but I would consider this to be fine at the moment. Once I start training properly next week I will need more cals, but I will recieve these from the carbs pre-workout, so should be fine.

I am looking better visually which is the main aim really, rather than weight and so on. My family is naturally heavy, we are always a stone heavier than people who are same height and build. This is why I tend to find weight useless.

Anyway, just letting you know I am up, alive and feeling good.

On a side note, I am sick of the paperboy being late with my paper!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a quick snap of my meal:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks very tasty mate. Quite fancy one of those myself - bit of black pepper and you're away  . Following your experiment with interest, but have little knowledge of this subject so best keep my gob shut. Hope all goes well, mate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Body was craving carbs yesterday, especially at night. As I am early on and very happy so far, I decided this morning to follow usual protocol and shoot 10IU slin and have 100g carbs.

Had 3 slices of toast, 40g honey and a low fat yogurt, along with a double myofusion shake (awesome!).

In retrospect, what I may have been better doing is following the carb up procedure, using slin.

What do you follow when carbing up, a few IU's every hour and eat alot of carbs, low fat?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

On a massive sidenote, I can't get this song out my head.






Don't be hating on me for it, I'm a hillbilly remember!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I drop the fat to about 50-60g per day, it keeps total calories down. |I dont have any insulin until the end of the carb up.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> On a massive sidenote, I can't get this song out my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glad someone likes it! I can't stand it nowadays with all the chavvy crapola.

As soon as its viable I'm moving to Louisiana. Atleast they will play; Hank Williams JR; George Jones; Waylon Jennings; Willie Nelson; David Allan Coe; Cash; Kristopherson; Jennings and so on!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I read somewhere that Louisiana has highest murder rate in US. Do you reckon the music has something to do with this or keeps a lid on it  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I read somewhere that Louisiana has highest murder rate in US. Do you reckon the music has something to do with this or keeps a lid on it  .


I hope so!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

More importantly, how will your presence affect said rate  Hmmmm. . .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> More importantly, how will your presence affect said rate  Hmmmm. . .


Proberly increase drunk driving; drunk and disorderly and sexual harrassment arrests.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

But consider the contribution you can make to cutting edge research, philosophy and junk food days!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Like mentioned earlier I hit 100g carbs and the insulin.

Last I did it, I used just rice. This times I used bread; honey and a yogurt. What I noticed is the first time with rice I dropped back into Keto with a 3.9 mmol/l or something, this time, I was reading in at 4.8 mmol/l so a little higher, but maybe just taking longer, either way, LOVE IT!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

is it the sunday cheat/refeed today buddy?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> is it the sunday cheat/refeed today buddy?


Well it wasn't i'm afraid. Had a little snack but nothing major or even worth posting. I am going into the city later for a meal and so on, so will probs be having something tasty then.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

RANT:

OK, some complete and utter tosser crashed his car into mine! My car is quite possibly a write off!

I'm approaching a round-about. Theres a car infront of me. He starts to go, pulls his car off from the line. I look to the right as I'm approaching the roundabout and see a big blue truck coming around the outside lane. I stop and give the car in front, who has stopped going, and is 3/4 of the way over the line, a a good car and halfs length as I'm not sure what he's doing. He panicks at the truck, slaps into reverse, and plows back into the front of my car. I mean WTF! I left him a car and a halfs room, and he slams into me!

On top of that, he starts to drive on, I flash my lights and start waving him over, he then slows and pulls off the roundabout. I follow him and get his details! How useless could he be! So I had to get the police to push my car to the roadside, stay at a friends house in the city and borrow his car to get home.

GODDAMN! Got a courtes car coming tomorrow at 4pm-8pm, but still fuming!

Diet has gone off a little due to this, but nothing major.

Gym and insulin and carbs tomorrow, hitting gym at 7am for training and then busy all day until 4pm. Still taking D-BOL, and quite enjoying it, havn't really trained while on it yet so not sure of workout benefits, but will see tomorrow. Hopefully it will have built to a noticable level by now.

JP


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> RANT:
> 
> OK, some complete and utter tosser crashed his car into mine! My car is quite possibly a write off!
> 
> ...


Lets hope he is honest, as you being behind won't go in your favor!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Lets hope he is honest, as you being behind won't go in your favor!


EXACTLY! what I thought the second it happened!

Surely, surely, surely there is enough decency in this world for this to just be open and honest and solves as soon as possible?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> EXACTLY! what I thought the second it happened!
> 
> Surely, surely, surely there is enough decency in this world for this to just be open and honest and solves as soon as possible?


What did the guy seem like. Was he alright about the situation, or did he act like a bit of a eejit?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What did the guy seem like. Was he alright about the situation, or did he act like a bit of a eejit?


ohhh he was a massive chav!

The first thing that happened was I asked him if he was alright. He just said "yeah" and looked at his car. He only had a dent in his boot, we swapped details, which he seemed reluctant to do, and said he didn't know what details to give me because he had never done this before.

He never asked if I was alright or anything. He seemed angry that he had a dent, and I said "ahh don't worry that will pop out" and he was like "yeah well thats not the point though is it!", asif I had hit him!

He was a bit chavvy and seemed like a pr**k.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You got any witnesses mate. I would be 'arranging' one if I were you.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ohhh he was a massive chav!
> 
> The first thing that happened was I asked him if he was alright. He just said "yeah" and looked at his car. He only had a dent in his boot, we swapped details, which he seemed reluctant to do, and said he didn't know what details to give me because he had never done this before.
> 
> ...


Man that would annoy me! Maybe as you where stationary and he bashed you, there might be small skid marks on the road from the fact that you had you breaks on? Or a small detail that you have to use as proof, if he decides to act up and blames it on you!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You got any witnesses mate. I would be 'arranging' one if I were you.


Thats a great idea, can't believe I didn't think of that. I told my insurance company that there would have been witnesses but none that I know, how could I suddenly come up with one?



Greenspin said:


> Man that would annoy me! Maybe as you where stationary and he bashed you, there might be small skid marks on the road from the fact that you had you breaks on? Or a small detail that you have to use as proof, if he decides to act up and blames it on you!


I did have my brakes on, but not sure, I didn't check, even if there was not sure they could prove they were mine? I need something, it was just me and him in each car so no witnesses or anything, ot any prove, not sure what the hell to do.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Tell him you know voodoo!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Tell him you know voodoo!


I'll give him a ring and tell him that if he doesn't tell it like it is, then he will sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Re Witnesses. Tell your insurance company that you were suffering from post been-rammed stress disorder when you last talked to them. Or - my good friend - insert name - has just rang me and said 'was that you I've just seen being reversed into by some fat chav, mate?'.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

sounds like a bitch. have you got legal cover on your insurance?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Call up your Insurance, give a witness, your insurance don't care if it's valid or not, they are on your side to argue your case so they get money of the "Chav's" insurance. At the end of the day, he'll have to swallow it, as soon as his insurance tells him you have a witness, sub-consciously he knows what happened and it sounds right, your not making it up so he will have no venom to fight or reason to suspect your witness, Fcuking Blag it, and you want bloody compensation, get down the dr's a say your neck hurts so it's on record, as soon as Dr touch's your neck scream and lay it on thick LOL then you get referred to have an X-ray and all this will be on record if the Chav wants to get clever, once you've got it on Dr's record get them to inform work and then it's on your Personal record when you require time off work, make him wish he wasn't such a cocky Pr1ck! Then give him a call and say you'll drop the compensation etc if he just accepts liability, or you'll go to town on him, you could even go to small claims court, only costs £50 then he will get an official doc of the case your putting in for loss of earnings, injury, doesn't mean he'll get done, but enough to scare him and realise he's bit off more than he can chew!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> sounds like a bitch. have you got legal cover on your insurance?


No fraid not! Never bothered with that lol!



MRENIGMA said:


> Call up your Insurance, give a witness, your insurance don't care if it's valid or not, they are on your side to argue your case so they get money of the "Chav's" insurance. At the end of the day, he'll have to swallow it, as soon as his insurance tells him you have a witness, sub-consciously he knows what happened and it sounds right, your not making it up so he will have no venom to fight or reason to suspect your witness, Fcuking Blag it, and you want bloody compensation, get down the dr's a say your neck hurts so it's on record, as soon as Dr touch's your neck scream and lay it on thick LOL then you get referred to have an X-ray and all this will be on record if the Chav wants to get clever, once you've got it on Dr's record get them to inform work and then it's on your Personal record when you require time off work, make him wish he wasn't such a cocky Pr1ck! Then give him a call and say you'll drop the compensation etc if he just accepts liability, or you'll go to town on him, you could even go to small claims court, only costs £50 then he will get an official doc of the case your putting in for loss of earnings, injury, doesn't mean he'll get done, but enough to scare him and realise he's bit off more than he can chew!


haha you've done this before havn't you!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL yeah i've been to Court a few times, people will always use it against you when they have the opportunity, so when you have the chance build a case with as much evidence in your favour and then you can take it as far as you want, or just further than this little Chav is willing to go.

Just got a Parking ticket tonight at the portsmouth show outside guildhall, i'm going to dispute it, they gave me the option overleaf, took as many photo's as i could and i'll go to court if i have to, they'll just drop it, disputed Speeding charges 3 times and you hear nothing back, they just use to people filling out they was driving, send it back and then 3 points come through the door. I reply, i dont know, but i will use dew-diligance to find out who it could be and wish to go to court to get to the bottom and find out who was driving my car on said date in question LOL


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

OJay said:


> sounds like a bitch. have you got legal cover on your insurance?





JPaycheck said:


> No fraid not! Never bothered with that lol!


Legal cover is always worth the extra cost especially in our litigious society, it's one of the few 'insurances' I take out in addtion to the necessary motor & buildings/contents


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck, I have started a blog, no journal as it is just my general progress and things like that - explains in blog - so if you want to have a gander, please do, it would be a pleasure. Pics include fat, skinny and current me {  }


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> JPaycheck, I have started a blog, no journal as it is just my general progress and things like that - explains in blog - so if you want to have a gander, please do, it would be a pleasure. Pics include fat, skinny and current me {  }


awesome, another place to spam


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Phew, struggling to get on to be honest. Finally sorted my car out. Insurance have provided me with a 2010 Silver Corsa, only 5000 miles on the clock and in perfect condition, very nice vehicle. Not my sort of car tbh, but it will do.

I have caved and gone back to heavy duty, trained chest and biceps on monday, did legs today, and will train shoulders and triceps tomorrow. Diets fine. In the last 10 days i've lost 2.7kg, probably alot of bloat and so on, so not much to go by.

Very stressed and tired and so on, so will just keep this short. I appreciate all your messages and support, makes a big difference logging in and seeing posts in here so thanks.

It's Katy's birthday today in case you didn't know so please go to her log and post a happy birthday message, it will be much appreciated.

Greenspin, I think you should link people to your blog, I had a read and think it will be interesting. Made a comment there aswell.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad you aren't letting it get in the way of training, keep it up and the gains will come mate.

Insurance can be annoying at the best of times....and I work in it!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Phew, struggling to get on to be honest. Finally sorted my car out. Insurance have provided me with a 2010 Silver Corsa, only 5000 miles on the clock and in perfect condition, very nice vehicle. Not my sort of car tbh, but it will do.
> 
> JP


What where you driving before?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good stuff bro keep up posted.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> What where you driving before?


I got ragged to death last time I mentioned what I was driving so will not even mention it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Still training guys and really cutting back on the training time as of next week.

Starting monday I will be training 3 days a week. All Mentzer-esque workouts, using slin and dbol. Will be getting back on injectables in a few weeks though. Not much to report other than that.

Hope all is well with everyone.

JP


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

How long have you not been injecting? do you Blast and Cruise?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty sure was 4 or 6 week bridge with dbol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah OJay is on the money, going to be a 4 week bridge with DBOL, going into injectables.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Havn't actually managed to upload much regarding workouts, but as I trained pretty much heavy duty today, I can remember what happened.

*BACK:*

*DB Pullovers - 2 warm up sets*

1 x 47.5K for 8 reps

*Close Grip Pulldown - 1 warm up set*

1 x 102K for 8ish (can't remember)

*Wide grip cable row - 1 warm up*

1 x 85K for 6

*DB Single Arm Row - 1 warm up*

1 x 50K for 10 reps


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

hi mate just popped in to say hi as i am a massive heavy duty fan too. i have been waiting for some training lol. what does your new routine look like as i always like to see what others are doing hit wise.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, now I know I am confused. The word 'hit' has been used a few times in reference to training, and I assumed it was HIIT, but spelt the lazy way. But I am starting to think I am missing something  . Can anyone explain?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HIIT interval training. HIT High Intensity Training.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HIIT interval training. HIT High Intensity Training.


Cheers. Makes sense


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> hi mate just popped in to say hi as i am a massive heavy duty fan too. i have been waiting for some training lol. what does your new routine look like as i always like to see what others are doing hit wise.


Hey mate. Thanks for dropping in.

Well, starting Monday I am reducing volume further by training 3 days a week instead of four.

Monday:

Chest; Shoulders and Triceps

Wednesday:

Legs

Friday:

Back; Biceps and abs.

How is yours looking? I also love looking at others HIT workouts!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention, exercises arn't finalised yet but will be the standard ones and will just be a warm up, then a heavy.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi J. Like you, my lower intensity training didn't last  . Just done shoulders.

Arnold Presses 2x warmup. 1 to failure.

Shrugs 1x warmup. 1 triple drop set.

Rear Laterals 1 drop set.

Side Laterals 1 drop set.

Enjoyed every 21 minutes of it  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hi J. Like you, my lower intensity training didn't last  . Just done shoulders.
> 
> Arnold Presses 2x warmup. 1 to failure.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!

I really wanted to go high volume aswell, but I know SO much about about HIT that I know i'm basically getting nothing from higher volume.

I bet you felt sexy after that workout!


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

well at the min i am doing 4 days 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off. everything is one set to failure with stuff like rest pause drop sets ect thrown into the mix.

chest and tri's

incline dbell press

machine press

incline flys

pushdowns

dips

back +bi's

chins

1 arm rows

close grip pulldowns

partial deads

machine curls

barbell curls

shoulders + traps

dumbell press

lat raises

cable reverse flys

cable close grip upright rows

shrugs

legs

front squat

leg press

leg extensions

stiff deads

leg curls

toe press

i do 4/5 weeks to fail then a back off week change exercise around and then crack on. i don't get too much sleep cos of my 14 month old son and i am up at 5 to train clients 5 days a week so i am carefully to monitor how i feel. how many exercises ect are you planning on as i may drop down to a 3 day soon with sleep not looking like it is going to improve any time soon for me i can see me needing to drop down soon.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah love it  . I love the feeling of putting absolutely everything into a set and knowing - even subconsciously - that I don't have to hold anything back for another set. It's like the last ten yards of a foot race - sh1t or bust. And when I'm done, even tho I'm shattered and can't raise a hand to scratch my nose, I feel like screaming 'Viking Power' and sacking a monastery or two  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> well at the min i am doing 4 days 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off. everything is one set to failure with stuff like rest pause drop sets ect thrown into the mix.
> 
> chest and tri's
> 
> ...


Thats a good setup!

When I do 3 days a week I will be doing 2 exercises per bodypart. I may drop this even lower eventually, I think its important to lower the volume the loger your on the programme.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

you know i may look into that mate i like the look of it. do you stay mainly with compounds when just doing 2?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> you know i may look into that mate i like the look of it. do you stay mainly with compounds when just doing 2?


Yeah I'll always get as compounded as I can, or if I don't then I will change the exercises from workout to workout.

Chest will always be a decline press if available, if not it will be an incline press. Second exercise dumbell flyes

Back will always be deadlifts; close grip pulldown

Shoulders will always be overhead press; lateral raise

Triceps will always be; cable pressdown; dips

Biceps will always be; barbell curl; db concentration curl

Quads will always be; leg press; hack squat

hams will always be; SLDL; leg curl

Calves will always be; calf raise; donkey calf raise

Thats my preffered exercises, but will sometimes be changed depending on injuries or specific areas needing improvment or so on.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hows everything going, happy with results so far


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> hows everything going, happy with results so far


Well.....

Its been interesting to say the least. I'm in love with insulin and do not find it in any way dangerous or lethal, and tbh, it should be used by anyone who has already taken the steroid route. Saying that, I am sick as a dog. Absolutly crippled.

Went Heavy Duty on thursday after upping the volume and have fried myself, got a massive cold. Head pounding; nose running; shaking; sweating; eyes heavy, I'm pretty bad. It has come to my attention that I need to train so little to not get fried. Thats the reason for dropping to 3 days a week, maybe need to go lower. The fact is, you cannot push your bady this hard while dieting and already having trained recently

As the illness progresses my diet has gone to pot, just eating a load of junk every now and again. So need a good start on Monday and hopefully be better!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh and I have really gotten into supplements!!

I know I know, selling out huh?

Well no, because I only found supplements usefull when combined with Insulin! So please, Insulin and supplements, otherwise don't waste your money.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Well.....
> 
> Its been interesting to say the least. I'm in love with insulin and do not find it in any way dangerous or lethal, and tbh, it should be used by anyone who has already taken the steroid route. Saying that, I am sick as a dog. Absolutly crippled.
> 
> ...


wait wait wait...so the insulin is making you sick as hell but worth it, or ive read it wrong


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Oh and I have really gotten into supplements!!
> 
> I know I know, selling out huh?
> 
> Well no, because I only found supplements usefull when combined with Insulin! So please, Insulin and supplements, otherwise don't waste your money.


oh and what supplements


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> wait wait wait...so the insulin is making you sick as hell but worth it, or ive read it wrong


Yeah you read it wrong. I am sick due to overtraining, the Insulin has been fantastic!



barsnack said:


> oh and what supplements


Pre-workout I will take -

Insulin - 10IU - 100g carbs - 50g protein; 2 a-z multivitamins and minerals. 5g creatine. 10g l glutamine. Iron. Aspirin.

Post workout I take - insulin - 10IU - 100g carbs - 50g protein; 5g creatine. 10g l glutamine.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what about diet, how does it change much from using aas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> what about diet, how does it change much from using aas


Not a massive change really. Still like my foods such as;

rice; bagels; oats; beans; spagetti for carbs

and chicken; fish for protein

and peanut butter and extra virgin olive oil for fats

Just that I generally go very low carb/keto for dieting, with insulin I can kinda do both.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

are you lean gaining mostly, or getting the fuller bloated look from aas


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> are you lean gaining mostly, or getting the fuller bloated look from aas


Well taking DBOL aswell, BUT I have to say, definate increase in size in the first week. Initally due to the massive pumps from it but definatly getting bigger. Water retention not too bad, but still will be there.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Well taking DBOL aswell, BUT I have to say, definate increase in size in the first week. Initally due to the massive pumps from it but definatly getting bigger. Water retention not too bad, but still will be there.


glad its going well, starting a tren/test e cycle in 2months and maybe my next one will be insulin, but will have to get educated on it before hand


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> glad its going well, starting a tren/test e cycle in 2months and maybe my next one will be insulin, but will have to get educated on it before hand


Absolutly, I would advise people to definatly use it! I didn't know you was a roider lol


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

looks good mate think now i am dieting i may drop down to something similar to yours!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Absolutly, I would advise people to definatly use it! I didn't know you was a roider lol


haha, yeah ive ran one cycle, cant wait for me next one...it was just too hard to resist to be host...will be following this thread...my mate done insulin before and he said the gains were incredible but his diet went to **** after and hes lost all gains....moron


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha, yeah ive ran one cycle, cant wait for me next one...it was just too hard to resist to be host...will be following this thread...my mate done insulin before and he said the gains were incredible but his diet went to **** after and hes lost all gains....moron


Silly boy.

Just stay on, its the only way haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

OK, the 3 day split begins tomorrow, so I will be properly updating and posting my workouts starting next week.

SO tonights plan is, I am gonna get something to eat (junk food), I will then drive through to the city to stay at my training parters house. We will get up at 6am, train at 7am and be done in about 50 mins max.

Cardio will be done, somewhere. Tuesdays and thrusdays definatly, may do a little post-workout aswell.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan

Feeling better now mate?

With water bloat from dbol do you believe this could easily be controlled by diet and say arimidex?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

looking fowards to some training info mate! are you off to bodypower?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Sounds like a good plan
> 
> Feeling better now mate?
> 
> With water bloat from dbol do you believe this could easily be controlled by diet and say arimidex?


Hey thanks for asking. Yes I do feel alot better, still struggling to catch my breath, so not 100% but about 90%. It slightly affected my workout but nothing major!

I have to admit the weights used are a little embarrasing though, i'll post it now!



tiptoe said:


> looking fowards to some training info mate! are you off to bodypower?


Hey buddy, I was gonna go but just never got round to it, my training partner rang me a week or so ago and asked if we should go, and wwe agreed, but never got round to it, although I am saying now that next year is a DEFINATE!

You going?

I wanna go and have words with Dorian, i've never met him in person


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Update:

Ok, so the workouts began today. Was struggling for time to be honest, my partner had to be at work for 8am, instead of not at all, so we trained a little earlier and got up a little earlier. Same as always, 10IU's before with 100g carbs and protein, and same afterwards. I am now using 10IU's aswell with my third meal of the day, I just love the stuff!!!!

Now for the actual weights. I have a question, does anyone else find that there are exercises where they are just ridiculously weak? Because I do. What I like about this programme is that its all the exercises that I am weak on, like incline barbell press, I am useless with a barbell, I can just about manage 100k flat with a barbell, about 120K decline. I always use dumbells but since joining my current gym I started using a barbell and I am crap with it, any ideas why? And other things like barbell shoulder press, I am terrible with this, the bars that are already loaded I'm ok with, but a barbell with plates on, I am useless!

So basically, I apolagise for the girly weights used! Really sorry! BUT what we will hopefully see is the true power of HIT, in a few weeks I want to have added considerable KG's to the weights used!

*Chest; Shoulders; Tri's*

*Incline barbell chest press* - 80Kgs for 8

*Flat DB Flyes* - 32.5Kgs for 4

*Standing Barbell Shoulder Press* - 60Kgs for 5

*Single arm lateral raises* - 22.5Kgs for 8

*Rear Delt Flyes* - 22.5Kgs for 5

*Cable Tricep Pressdown* - 35Kgs for 5

*EZ Bar Skullcrushers * - 45Kgs for 4

Again, I'm not even wanting to post them numbers for sheer embarrasment, but what the hell! I'll take comfort in a Dorian Quote "I don't tell people what I lift, because it's irrelevant, its the effort used that counts".

On the diet front, first 3 meals are carb meals, and the rest just protein, keeping fat LOW! Total so far is Carbs: 300g Pro: 200g, need to start supplementing more with a protein shake, to try and get me into the 300's easier, I want about 350grams of protein, so will work on that.

Tomorrow will just be cardio, going to run 2 miles. Then on Wednesday its Legs day!

Hope all is well folks! Now rip me to peices about the weights used!

JP


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hope your not grunting while lifting those numbers  :tt2:


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll take comfort in a Dorian Quote "I don't tell people what I lift, because it's irrelevant, its the effort used that counts".


<3


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

bull **** a log without weights is like porno without tits keep posting it up bro lmao  .

I get the thing with the exercises like I bench 125 but dead 265 what is with that? **** poor tbh I think it is just getting used to it tbh finding your groove but look at dave tates coachin






nice training mate do you have a book to take to the gym I find it drives me to beat what I did the previous week. few drop sets and forced reps and you are rockin

how are you finding 20iu per day?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> bull **** a log without weights is like porno without tits keep posting it up bro lmao  .


best thing i've read/heard today :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> bull **** a log without weights is like porno without tits keep posting it up bro lmao  .
> 
> I get the thing with the exercises like I bench 125 but dead 265 what is with that? **** poor tbh I think it is just getting used to it tbh finding your groove but look at dave tates coachin
> 
> ...


ha nice analogy!

I'm exactly the same with the benching and deadlifting thing, I just really don't like bench press.

Yeah I do take a book and make sure I lift more weight, otherwise I am very unhappy!

On 30IU's a day, and loving it, got into a lecture today and the lecturer goes "you get bigger everytime I see you!", was happy with that!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

bet you are full as a house on 30iu

Are you keeping lean? slin is anabolic but if is in both muscle and fat. It blunts lipolysis as well so during the time that you are taking insulin (circa 2h after the shot) you will not be burning fat for energy. Just something to think about as I thought you were trying to lean up..

are you taking GH as well?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Even when powerlifting competitively I hated benching. My PB bench was nearly 150k less than my PB squat!! And I won events with a crap bench. Lately, I've been seriously considering packing in benching altogether and most likely will once I get a dipping set up arranged.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> bet you are full as a house on 30iu
> 
> Are you keeping lean? slin is anabolic but if is in both muscle and fat. It blunts lipolysis as well so during the time that you are taking insulin (circa 2h after the shot) you will not be burning fat for energy. Just something to think about as I thought you were trying to lean up..
> 
> are you taking GH as well?


Yeah someone brought this to my attention actually, not too worried, just monitoring weight and seeing what happens. I know I look leaner that I was, so not too worried at the mo.

Not currently taking GH, can't afford to lol



Mingster said:


> Even when powerlifting competitively I hated benching. My PB bench was nearly 150k less than my PB squat!! And I won events with a crap bench. Lately, I've been seriously considering packing in benching altogether and most likely will once I get a dipping set up arranged.


Thats made me feel better, its a right load of balls, I hate it so much!


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

must be something with us hit guys and pressing mate cos mine is **** too. just wandered with your workout if you considered doing your rear delts with back and bi's? i usually like to have the same amount of sets per workout so hope i don't sound like i am telling you to suck eggs but when i drop to three days i will run mine like this:

chest shoulders tri's

incline dbell press

flat flys

shoulder press

lat raises

pushdowns dips

back + bi's

rack deads

cg pulldown

shrug

bent raises

machine curls

barbell curls

legs

squat

leg press

stiff deads

leg curl

toe press

seated toe press


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> must be something with us hit guys and pressing mate cos mine is **** too. just wandered with your workout if you considered doing your rear delts with back and bi's? i usually like to have the same amount of sets per workout so hope i don't sound like i am telling you to suck eggs but when i drop to three days i will run mine like this:
> 
> chest shoulders tri's
> 
> ...


Yeah mate, I've done both tbh, I personally don't mind either way, I hate training them, so getting them over with on monday means I don't have to train them again for a week 

Good setup, and I like the additional changes, its what I've come from really, I've just taken out dips for example, but they would be my first choice.

And it does seem to be a pattern, my training partners press is sh1te aswell!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sound mate keep at it.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

how have you found the drop down to 2 sets for larger bodyparts? have you seen an increase in growth over say 3 for example.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> how have you found the drop down to 2 sets for larger bodyparts? have you seen an increase in growth over say 3 for example.


Only just switched today, so I honestly can't say. BUT, I can say that I think it will work, the less you do the more intense you can make it, soooo, I hope so.

I've done similar things previously and lower sets always work better.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

are you just going to posotove failure or adding intensity techniques in?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> are you just going to posotove failure or adding intensity techniques in?


Going to positive failure and getting a one or two assisted reps, will be advancing this later on to negatives.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

i tell you what has worked well for me in the past. static contractions and also some x reps. have you heard of the x reps cos its not very popular over here for some reason.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Trained at an actual gym yesterday so was able to use assisted reps for first time in a while. Training on lonesome means I have to use more drop sets for intensity than I would like.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Is that the isometric contraction training thing?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Trained at an actual gym yesterday so was able to use assisted reps for first time in a while. Training on lonesome means I have to use more drop sets for intensity than I would like.


Do you normally train at home?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

its where just before you hit failure you just do the mid range of the movement (sweet spot) untill you fail. its nasty stuff but really good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> its where just before you hit failure you just do the mid range of the movement (sweet spot) untill you fail. its nasty stuff but really good.


OUCH!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Have trained at home in the main for last five years mate. Got a builder coming out tomorrow night to finalise plans for an extension to house the new gym. My missus gave up dreams of kitchen extension to allow this - she's a star, and a strong bugger, too  .


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Mate.... Your doing pretty well for a gayer....

Seriously tho mate keep at it, it's obversely working...


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Mate.... Your doing pretty well for a gayer.... :whistling:

Seriously tho mate keep at it, it's obversely working... :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Have trained at home in the main for last five years mate. Got a builder coming out tomorrow night to finalise plans for an extension to house the new gym. My missus gave up dreams of kitchen extension to allow this - she's a star, and a strong bugger, too  .


That sounds awesome. Just get him to extend a little further and build me a little bedroom! I'll move in when he's done.



RMC... said:


> Mate.... Your doing pretty well for a gayer.... :whistling:
> 
> Seriously tho mate keep at it, it's obversely working... :thumbup1:


haha cheers! Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

UPDATE:

Cardio today. Ok, so, before a lecture I had a 20 minute run, got to lecture sweating and dieing. Then found out we were doing a practical coaching session!

So spent the next 2 hours doing burpees; sit-ups; push-ups; skipping; shuttle runs; dips all in a circuit.

Then did loads of running around, then did some football drills and so on.

Was absolutly dieing!

Diet today has consisted of Carbs: 80g Pro: 150g.

Not particulary happy with the diet today, I wanted an extra 40g of carbs really, and an additional 50g of protein, which I will get in the form of a shake before bed. But won't be having the carbs as its too late in the day for me.

Got my leg session tomorrow, really looking forward to it, think were training at 9am tomorrow. Put it back from 7am due to there being no need on wednesday and fridays to train so early.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

legs will be fun after all that! just imagine if you had done legs in the morning then had to do all that ha ha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo man! I've been quiet in your thread lately, but still following with interest. Normally I don't follow threads that are training and gear/insulin oriantated so much as nutrition and such, so more reading than participating  . But I was wondering if you are supplementing omega 3 at all?

GS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> legs will be fun after all that! just imagine if you had done legs in the morning then had to do all that ha ha


Oh I know, they hurt now! I was actuallly a little depressed during thinking that I train Heavy Duty and should be at home alseep on the couch, not here doing this!



Greenspin said:


> Yo man! I've been quiet in your thread lately, but still following with interest. Normally I don't follow threads that are training and gear/insulin oriantated so much as nutrition and such, so more reading than participating  . But I was wondering if you are supplementing omega 3 at all?
> 
> GS


Howdy, good to have you back.

I don't GS, why do you ask?

Just supplement:

Creatine

Glutamine

Multivits

Minerals

Iron

Aspirin


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

General health reasons really. Omega 3 EPA for anti inflammatory responses etc and Omega 3 DHA for brain function etc. Body cant make it, and it is definately essential IMO.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> General health reasons really. Omega 3 EPA for anti inflammatory responses etc and Omega 3 DHA for brain function etc. Body cant make it, and it is definately essential IMO.


Would you not say my fat intake is sufficient? I've never supplemented any Omegas, or anything, I try to keep my supps to a minimum really.

I do hear alot of about supping with omegas but is that absolutly essential?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:



> Would you not say my fat intake is sufficient? I've never supplemented any Omegas, or anything, I try to keep my supps to a minimum really.
> 
> I do hear alot of about supping with omegas but is that absolutly essential?


Well you are not dead  , but I saw you write that you are going super low fat, so assumed you did not get any quality omega 3 fats. I personally would supplement O3 if I was going super low fat. Even in a small quantity as to not add to many calories, but defo would. You may find you have enhanced performance/recovery/mood/immune from it. Or you might not notice anything, but it will be doing you good!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When I'm on the faster computer, I'll get you some good info so you can make your own mind up :thumbup1:


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

i always supplement with them. deffo a staple of my supps. i am on a keto diet myself at the min so prob getting enough anyway without needing additional but still whack them in anyway!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Well you are not dead  , but I saw you write that you are going super low fat, so assumed you did not get any quality omega 3 fats. I personally would supplement O3 if I was going super low fat. Even in a small quantity as to not add to many calories, but defo would. You may find you have enhanced performance/recovery/mood/immune from it. Or you might not notice anything, but it will be doing you good!


LOL. I am going super low, but my super low probably isn't as low as others, I probably get around 20 grams of fat a day.



Greenspin said:


> When I'm on the faster computer, I'll get you some good info so you can make your own mind up :thumbup1:


yeah I'de appreciate that, cheers.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Wouldn't some mackerel cover both protein and fat needs?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Wouldn't some mackerel cover both protein and fat needs?


For me? Or you mean for Omega 3's?

I just want to keep my fat low due to insulin use.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> For me? Or you mean for Omega 3's?
> 
> I just want to keep my fat low due to insulin use.


Protein and Omega 3's, but yeah, fair do's with insulin use.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Omega 3 is easily denatured by light/heat/oxidation etc (think cooking/preperation etc and the actual knowledge of how to preserve as much Omega 3 as possible) so amoung other things it would fit to eat oily fish yes, but on a low fat diet I'd suggest it would not be optimum within the negative calorie balance.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, final macros sit at Carbs: 80g Pro: 210g


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> AWESOME! Really glad you said that, can't be ****d with sourcing more.


Where did you get your needles in the first place? that isnt a ban able question because its not illegal to ask about NEEDLES < thats to anyone trying to get me in trouble


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Where did you get your needles in the first place? that isnt a ban able question because its not illegal to ask about NEEDLES < thats to anyone trying to get me in trouble


My source provided me with 2 with the pen.

But my mate is a diabetic so has started giving me his, so I can swap more often!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

you can get them off medisave but make sure to get the right length as with the pink ones the lid does not go back on the pen.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you not just get them from your local bag head clinic? That's where I've got all my pins in the past


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Can you not just get them from your local bag head clinic? That's where I've got all my pins in the past


Bag head clinic? didn't think you can just pick them up from shops as this would invoke drug use :L


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

how did legs go today mate? was leg day for me too but my lower back didn't feel right so did hack squats leg extensions lying leg curl and seated calve raises! to be fair i was well and truely done in after that and don't think i could of done anymore. now i am getting my intensity back i think i am gonna follow your lead and drop to 2 sets on most things other than back where i will do 3!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wasn't massivly impress with legs, the circuits and cardio yesterday really hit me hard, was hurting today. Taken all me numbers and that and will upload when I grab my book, nothing massivly impressive, just hack squats at 200k, and vertical leg press at 225k and some other stuff, nothing great. Was annoyed to be weaker on these today due to cardio because I like to get really heavy on leg days.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

gutted mate. mine have suffered also as the keto diet and plenty of cardio have been taking their toll. i've just been making sure i try and get a decent weight in on my compounds first in the workout so i hang onto as much muscle as possible. can't wait to start packing the food back in and get some strength back lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Bag head clinic? didn't think you can just pick them up from shops as this would invoke drug use :L


Sorry I mean the local needle exchange clinic. I call it the bag head clinic coz when I've been its full of smack heads. I've got slin needles from there as well as blue and greens


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

*Wednesdays LEG workout:*

*Quads*

Hack Squat - 200k for 3 (that was a mistake, i'de just hit 180k for 6)

Leg Press - 225k for 5

Leg Extension - 112k (8) - STACK

*HAMS*

Lying Leg Curl - 70k for 4 - STACK

SLDL - 120k for 6

*Calves*

Standing calf raise - STACK for 6


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Basically on that session I did too many warmups on the hack squat including a hard 180k for 6, and cardio and circuits the day before made it a very hard workout. Need to warm up better next time with lighter weights and stretching.


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

still a decent looking workout though mate. i am starting 3 days a week now but using my four day split still so everything is gonna get hit every 9 days. now the intensity is coming back i know i won't be able to do 4 days a week especially on a diet.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> still a decent looking workout though mate. i am starting 3 days a week now but using my four day split still so everything is gonna get hit every 9 days. now the intensity is coming back i know i won't be able to do 4 days a week especially on a diet.


Awesome. I like spreading things over a longer period, I do enjoy a 9/10 day split.

You gonna be running a log or anything? I'de like to see more HIT logs on here!


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

i will prob do once i have finished my cut in 8 weeks. just busy at the minute as me and my mate are in the process of setting up a supplement website and possibly our own brand and i am also finishing up pt'ing at fitness first so looking for a new gym to train clients from so its a bit hectic at the minute. i record all my workouts though so once i finish the cut i will get one up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> i will prob do once i have finished my cut in 8 weeks. just busy at the minute as me and my mate are in the process of setting up a supplement website and possibly our own brand and i am also finishing up pt'ing at fitness first so looking for a new gym to train clients from so its a bit hectic at the minute. i record all my workouts though so once i finish the cut i will get one up.


Very good to hear that.

I'm just getting out of PT'ing. I'de love to chat to you about this website and that, as I was looking into doing this around christmas, made a quick buck but never stuck at it. Also who your looking at to do your own brand.

Do you mind discussing here, or prefer PM?

JP


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

drop me a pm mate


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just been reading some more in Insulin use. Now alot of people are well and truly against Insulin use in 10IU blocks, most, even bigger guys prefer 2-5Iu's. It would seem my 30IU's is a little crazy and I should be holding a ton of water and stuff. Well since trying it, I have managed to drop 2% bodyfat, so don't believe everything you read.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Chest/shoulders and triceps on Monday, been looking at my previous workout and thinking about the numbers I have to beat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So my last chest/delts/tris workout looked like this:

Chest; Shoulders; Tri's

Incline barbell chest press - 80Kgs for 8

Flat DB Flyes - 32.5Kgs for 4

Standing Barbell Shoulder Press - 60Kgs for 5

Single arm lateral raises - 22.5Kgs for 8

Rear Delt Flyes - 22.5Kgs for 5

Cable Tricep Pressdown - 35Kgs for 5

EZ Bar Skullcrushers - 45Kgs for 4

If I hit over 6 reps I will increase weight, less than 6 I will increase reps so:

My general plan for monday will be to add 20K to my incline press; more reps on flat DB flyes; add 5k to my shoulder press; lateral raises will stay the same but better form; same for rear delt flyes; cable press down, I'll try for a few more kg's; skullcrushers going for more reps.

Basically not much going on really, increasing protein intake from Monday, and realling looking forward to hitting up some injectables, probs gonna hit test (as always); and deca, with some orals, maybe naps after 4 weeks off d-bols. Insulin use will continue aswell, maybe in smaller dosages once on other stuff though.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

just to note, me liking the above post, got you your 1300 'liked' post....

not that i expect reps or anything  :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> So my last chest/delts/tris workout looked like this:
> 
> Chest; Shoulders; Tri's
> 
> ...


 *chest; delts; triceps*

*BB Incline Press - * 100kg for 4

*DB Flye -* 32.5k for 6

*BB Shoulder Press - * 65k for 6

*DB Lateral Raise - * 25k for 6

*DB Rear Delt Flye - * 25k for 4

*Cable Pressdown - * 42k for 5

*EZ Skullcrushers - * 45k for 5

Loved this workout, felt great, left longer between eating and training. Left it 50 mins this time and I felt awesome.

Got a wee stronger.

Managed the extra 20k in incline, but only managed 4 reps

Got the extra reps on the flyes

Added the 5k to press

Added a few k on laterals

added a few k on rears, but only a few reps

Got heavier in pressdowns

and managed an extra rep on the skullcrushers

So managed to beat everything, hopefully I can do the same next workout!

Nutrition for today has been Carbs: 200g Prot: 304g


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice workout mate glad things are going good...no cheat meals?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good man :thumbup1:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

sure you havent confused the kilos for pounds mate 

i take it you favour the low reps and heavy with all exercises then chap?

starting to do that myself today, did chest and tri's earlier, stuck to 5 reps for db press and incline, moving up in weight until it wasnt moving no more (got upto 75lbs flat, 70 incline) but when it come to triceps, it felt weird just stopping at 5 reps at a heavy weight, so my mind won and i ended up going to 8-10 going a bit lighter :sad:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Nice workout mate glad things are going good...no cheat meals?


Cheers buddy, no not recently I'm afraid, been pretty hungry so not gonna use one till I am no longer hungry! Although I do feel like eating sh!t



Greenspin said:


> Looks good man :thumbup1:


Cheers GS



paul81 said:


> sure you havent confused the kilos for pounds mate
> 
> i take it you favour the low reps and heavy with all exercises then chap?
> 
> starting to do that myself today, did chest and tri's earlier, stuck to 5 reps for db press and incline, moving up in weight until it wasnt moving no more (got upto 75lbs flat, 70 incline) but when it come to triceps, it felt weird just stopping at 5 reps at a heavy weight, so my mind won and i ended up going to 8-10 going a bit lighter :sad:


LOL I know, I am pretty weak doing this routine!

Yeah I certainly do, over 6 reps and I will increase weight, under and I will increase reps.

Shame on you for going lighter!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah I certainly do, over 6 reps and I will increase weight, under and I will increase reps.
> 
> Shame on you for going lighter!


you finding your smaller muscle groups responding well with the shorter rep range?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> you finding your smaller muscle groups responding well with the shorter rep range?


Yeah definatly, I just train them the same as every muscle. I never got on with high rep work, tried it, but have always lifted like this.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

will have to try harder and get out the mindset of higher reps for isolation, worth a try to spice things up a little


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah definatly, I just train them the same as every muscle. I never got on with high rep work, tried it, but have always lifted like this.


Yep, lately I've found too, heavy and low for all mucle groups has been working well. But during dieting I find it the best way as stamina is down.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Got me leg session in the morning, left my book at home so don't have my numbers to beat, although just remembered I posted them in here, GOD BLESS UK-M

Nutrition so far!

Carbs:130g Protein: 305g Fat: 53g

The fat is a little high because of a marks and spencers oat granola bar from thier bakery! BOOM, Which contained 23g of fat, but normally I would be around 30g of fat in total.

Gonna quote my leg session and estimate what i'm looking at.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> *Wednesdays LEG workout:*
> 
> *Quads*
> 
> ...


Should note I did 20 mins cardio on my bike at home when I got up at 5.30am, so legs are hurting, even from that. My legs really hurt after cardio.

Gonna really go for 200k for 6 reps, and not do so many warm ups.

Leg presses hurt after hacks, but will go for 250k or something like that

Leg extension, I am gonna go to one leg extensions since i'm stacking the machine, and try for just over half the weight with one leg, so around 60k

Lying leg curl, gonna stack it and try for 6

SLDL going for 150k would be sweet! May not happen though!

Stabding calf raise, gonna stay with stack for more reps


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you use machine or barbell for hack squat...been thinking of including it in my leg session, you see big gains from it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you use machine or barbell for hack squat...been thinking of including it in my leg session, you see big gains from it


Definatly machine. I am crap at any form of squatting using a barbell.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with the workout mate. I'll be impressed if you get that SLDL :thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with the workout mate. I'll be impressed if you get that SLDL :thumbup1:


So will I!!! haha, and cheers for the support, I will need it!!!

I am just curious as to how my weights are comparing with others really. I read some of the guys who compete logs, not that I am in thier leauge but they seem to lift alot more than I do, but not just a bit more, quite alot more!!!

I feel I really need to improve my weights, but have no reference point.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, there will be a few factors to take into account - bodyweight, training for strength or muscle mass, some people are natural at presses (not us  ), some stronger at pulls. Then there's always artistic licence, acceptable exaggeration and downright b0llocks  .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Good luck with the workout mate. I'll be impressed if you get that SLDL :thumbup1:


what you aiming for


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> what you aiming for


BOOM! Going for 150k.

Uploading workout now!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> *Wednesdays LEG workout:*
> 
> *Quads*
> 
> ...


I've quoted my last workout for reference.

*Quads; hams; calfes*

*Hack Squat - * 210k for 6

*Vertical Leg Press - * 270k for 5

*Single Leg, Leg Extension - * 84k for 3

*Lying Leg Curl - * 70k STACK for 6

*SLDL - * 150k for 6

*Calf Raise -* STACK for 6

Very good session, really smashed it to pieces.

Managed an extra 10k and an extra 3 reps for my hack squat.

Managed to add 50k to my leg press

Went to single leg, leg extensions because I was stacking the machine, and managed over half the total for double so well impressed

Managed an extra 2 reps on the stack on lying leg curl

BOOM, managed the 150k SLDL for 6 aswell, I nearly cried after this set

Managed an extra rep on the stack of calf raise.

Macros for today are: Carbs- 220g Protein - 210g Fat - 29g

BUT

I also had a carvery from a pub, so it will be alot higher, loads of meat and potatoes and piles of veg, so will be higher than that.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

wheres these pictures and videos you where saying you was going to post?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> wheres these pictures and videos you where saying you was going to post?


I'll PM you why that hasn't happened.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Well done mate. I'm taking credit for that SLDL as the thought of impressing me obviously drove you on to new heights lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well done mate. I'm taking credit for that SLDL as the thought of impressing me obviously drove you on to new heights lol


haha, I was actually thinking of you mentioning it and thought, "I'll show him!".

Thankfully it worked, reckon I can hit 170k next Wednesday


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL I'll have to up my motivational game. Lets see....If you manage 170 I'll post up a pic of my ass


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

looking good mate. sorry the protein sample is still sat on the side my son has been ill so not had chance to post anything but have to go to post office tomorrow. hope you like choc cookie!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL I'll have to up my motivational game. Lets see....If you manage 170 I'll post up a pic of my ass
> View attachment 58118


Nice ass! How much to ride? 



tiptoe said:


> looking good mate. sorry the protein sample is still sat on the side my son has been ill so not had chance to post anything but have to go to post office tomorrow. hope you like choc cookie!


No probs at all matey, family comes first and all. I do love choc-cookie!!!!

Hope your son gets better soon.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hell JPay, just seen your improvement on legs. F me in the A thats a big improvement on the SLDL, nice one! I always do mine at the end of legs and tbh I'm always burnt out to really push myself.

Oh and mentioning the point you said about benchmarking yourself - your hack squat is miles better than mine but my leg extensions are better than yours - same muscle but different strengths so don't stress!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Hell JPay, just seen your improvement on legs. F me in the A thats a big improvement on the SLDL, nice one! I always do mine at the end of legs and tbh I'm always burnt out to really push myself.
> 
> Oh and mentioning the point you said about benchmarking yourself - your hack squat is miles better than mine but my leg extensions are better than yours - same muscle but different strengths so don't stress!


Hey, thanks for dropping in!

Thankyou, it really hurt, and crippled my hams, but so worth it!

Looks like its on for the leg extensions!!!! 

Its GO TIME!


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been following the thread here and there mate, just stopped by and saw those stats and they really act as a spur on for me too.

Oh yeah b1tch, it's ON!!

Hit a PB of 310kg on leg press last night


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Its GO TIME/yeah bitch, it's ON!! PMSL. Come on guys, this is what it's all about - a bit of good old-fashioned testosterone fuelled leg rivalry. You'll both look like Tom Platzs' big brother in no time  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oj0 said:


> I've been following the thread here and there mate, just stopped by and saw those stats and they really act as a spur on for me too.
> 
> Oh yeah b1tch, it's ON!!
> 
> Hit a PB of 310kg on leg press last night


GRRRRR!!!!

Looks like its 320k for my leg presses next time!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What is SLDL, I had a quick look on the net last night - using the SlowBook, grrr - and only came up with some alternate deadlifts and a vague sense it was has something to do with a 'safer' way of training?


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Stiff Legged Dead Lift mate


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Stiff Legged Dead Lift mate


Ahh, cool. Very not exciting. I was expecting some kind of advance way of training


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lets see some pics fatty. ive seen ur cheat day logs


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Ahh, cool. Very not exciting. I was expecting some kind of advance way of training


Yeah, I've been doing mine one handed with a blindfold on


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

oj0 said:


> Yeah, I've been doing mine one handed with a blindfold on


Thats more like it!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ROFL!

I see, I'll have to up the anti with blindfolded, one armed SLDL while making an omlette.

I would post pics, but I have a very good reason why I can't, I'll PM you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, missed my back and bi's workout last week, so this workout was the first one, to set my numbers to beat. TBH it was a very hard workout and really took its toll on me, was very tired but got through it with some ok-ish numbers.

*Back; Bi's*

*Close Grip Pulldown - * 100k (stack) for 6

*Deadlift -* 180k for 3

*Bent over row - * 110k for 4

*DB Shrugs - * 47.5k for 5

*Barbell Curl -* 55k for 4

*Concentration curl -* 25k for 3

Not too shabby, could have been alot better. I'm happy with my barbell row, moderatly happy with my deadlift and not impressed with my biceps at all.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck, they better be your flys!

Although, I must say, every time I looked at your previous avi, I imagined it was you for some reason. So before the last one, I saw you as a weird santa claus, then a rather well built black and white bodybuilder, and now you are a pair of flies and four buttons. It's a step down if you ask me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> JPaycheck, they better be your flys!
> 
> Although, I must say, every time I looked at your previous avi, I imagined it was you for some reason. So before the last one, I saw you as a weird santa claus, then a rather well built black and white bodybuilder, and now you are a pair of flies and four buttons. It's a step down if you ask me


Been counting them buttons have you? ey? ey? Been counting every...last...one..of...them..buttons? Yeah? Buttons?

I know but it's for Greshie, he needs the stimulation!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm gonna change my avi more regularly now


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Been counting them buttons have you? ey? ey? Been counting every...last...one..of...them..buttons? Yeah? Buttons?
> 
> I know but it's for Greshie, he needs the stimulation!


Counting meticulously, yes very!!!!

But through compulsion


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Counting meticulously, yes very!!!!
> 
> But through compulsion


Well....ofcourse!

You any good at counting pube hairs?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well....ofcourse!
> 
> You any good at counting pube hairs?


Nope, past four and I'm done.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just thought i'de post a snap of a little snack i'm having..










1 cinamon and raisen bagel with butter

2 slices oatflour bread with peanut butter

1 banana

1 apple

1 pint of milk


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Just thought i'de post a snap of a little snack i'm having..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Step away from the peanut butter before you eat the lot lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Step away from the peanut butter before you eat the lot lol


Yeah I ended up spreading it on the toast, the banana and the apple!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I used to binge on peanut butter when i diet. I ate a whole jar once and woke up with pain in my kidenys. not good.

hows tricks JP? staying buff?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> I used to binge on peanut butter when i diet. I ate a whole jar once and woke up with pain in my kidenys. not good.
> 
> hows tricks JP? staying buff?


 :lol:

Maybe Peanut butter contains DBOL or something 

Everything is good at the moment. I'm just bored of dieting and am thinking of speeding things up to get it over with quicker. I am contemplating a keto diet for a few weeks. My training partner started one on saturday and I see this as a personal challenge to have keto-off and see who wins!

I have been planning what I am going to do regarding cycles. I am thinking of keto-ing for a couple of weeks. Starting DNP and re-introducing carbs with it. Continue dieting with DNP and slin for however long I feel nescassary. Then going onto a bulker, of Test and Deca, but wanting a nice high dose of both. That should see me through the next 4-6 months and combined with heavy duty training, things should be good.

How about yourself mate? Whats up your sleeve?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

haha maybe mate I was gutted at the time I had eaten 2 days calories in about a half hour. Test and deca is nice my fave for building tbh. Im gonna keep my diet tight far a while longer Im never bulking u over 15% again. lol.

Im good thanks mate, just back on cycle today actually test/tren/mast with some oxy and proviron thrown in for good measure. still keeping the slin and GH in pre workout but having 250g carbs pre training now to try and gain a little as I lean up. mmm carbs. I'm thinking oats and frozen berries or bagles and fried eggs

Ive actually been taking DNP at 150mg a day for a few days now its pretty easy to handle I might even keep it is a few week but I don't really want it to hinder my gains so if my strength is not going up I am going to drop it. tren and oxy will make me mad strong 

Do you ever want to compete?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> haha maybe mate I was gutted at the time I had eaten 2 days calories in about a half hour. Test and deca is nice my fave for building tbh. Im gonna keep my diet tight far a while longer Im never bulking u over 15% again. lol.
> 
> Im good thanks mate, just back on cycle today actually test/tren/mast with some oxy and proviron thrown in for good measure. still keeping the slin and GH in pre workout but having 250g carbs pre training now to try and gain a little as I lean up. mmm carbs. I'm thinking oats and frozen berries or bagles and fried eggs
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome. I actually really want some oats and frozen berries now, mixed with some yogurt and protein powder! Wowsers 250g carbs pre-training, I find 100g of carbs a killer, so congrats at that!

Sounds like a nice cycle, how long you staying on that for? Do you come off or just keep rocking? Ahh your on the DNP trail right now ey. How you finding it? I am hoping to be on DNP bby around middle of next month if things work out right.

Yes I do indeed. Although I am absolutly adamant that I will never compete unless I know I am going to look awesome and be in with a good chance of winning. I am quite selfish in that I want to crush others, and not be an admirable competitor, I want to crush others around me. That may never happen so I may never compete. Just playing it by ear really.

Have you ever competed or do you plan too?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tiptoe - recieved your sample yesterday in the mail. Smashed it down ASAP! I have to say it was lovely actually. I mixed half with milk and half with water, it was absolutly lovely in milk, really really nice. I don't usually have them in milk so can't compare it to others. In water it was nice also, I mixed in with the guidelines listed and it was very nice. Definatly tasted like it was supposed to, and no chemically tastes or anything like that.

I would definatly buy it again, and would certainly use it as my staple protein fix.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Tiptoe - recieved your sample yesterday in the mail. Smashed it down ASAP! I have to say it was lovely actually. I mixed half with milk and half with water, it was absolutly lovely in milk, really really nice. I don't usually have them in milk so can't compare it to others. In water it was nice also, I mixed in with the guidelines listed and it was very nice. Definatly tasted like it was supposed to, and no chemically tastes or anything like that.
> 
> I would definatly buy it again, and would certainly use it as my staple protein fix.


I should add, it as thick aswell, I couldn't mix it with a fork or anything, I used my milkshake maker blender, super sexy it was.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah I want to compete the same thoughts as you. I do some powerlifting meets now and again but TBH bodybuilding is where my heart is. I'm just not big enough right now.

yeah going to take 125g cho when I wake with 10iu slin then have 75g pre training and 50g peri.

I'm only on the cycle 40 days then back to cruise. The DNP is only 150mg don't really notice it but it should give a metabolic increase of 15-20%. ****in loads in my book anyway. I am noticeably warmer to touch and have abit of sweating at night I am drinking bout 10 liters a day now anyway. Tren and DNP will be hard on my sleep but if I force mysefl to get up at 6am to do cardio come 10pm I will be shattered and fall over. I hope


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> yeah I want to compete the same thoughts as you. I do some powerlifting meets now and again but TBH bodybuilding is where my heart is. I'm just not big enough right now.
> 
> yeah going to take 125g cho when I wake with 10iu slin then have 75g pre training and 50g peri.
> 
> I'm only on the cycle 40 days then back to cruise. The DNP is only 150mg don't really notice it but it should give a metabolic increase of 15-20%. ****in loads in my book anyway. I am noticeably warmer to touch and have abit of sweating at night I am drinking bout 10 liters a day now anyway. Tren and DNP will be hard on my sleep but if I force mysefl to get up at 6am to do cardio come 10pm I will be shattered and fall over. I hope


Glad to hear it, I look forward to lat spreading on stage with you 

That sounds very good. Tren does not agree with me, crazy dreams. I completly agree on that, getting up at 6-ish and having 9-10pm curfew is key to bodybuilding IMO, If I don't have a strict schedule, everything goes to hell.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

One day JP one day 



> yeah I get the dreams and the sweats but if I take 1mg adex ed the sides are greatly reduced. Thing I prefer about DNP over ECA or clen is that I am not wacked out way over stimulated. For me there is little in the way of psychological effects.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> One day JP one day
> 
> Been a while since I did ECA. I am using clen at the minute. And yes I hate the whacked out feeling.
> 
> I'm sure we ccan arrange an oiling up session for practice!!! Damn I'm not even really on cycle yet still horny!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

how do you think I feel PMSL!


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

hmmm may be looking into getting some knocked up then as the fitness first i work at is shutting along with a large number around the country too :-( think we may look at moving to london where our lass is from as there are loads of good pt positions there and **** all here in and around bradford!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

tiptoe said:


> hmmm may be looking into getting some knocked up then as the fitness first i work at is shutting along with a large number around the country too :-( think we may look at moving to london where our lass is from as there are loads of good pt positions there and **** all here in and around bradford!


Ahh bad times, Yeah I think it's better in London. Knock some up and send it my way


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

*Chest; Delts; Tri's*

*Incline BB Press - * 100k for 6

*DB Flyes - * 32.5k for 6

*Standing Overhead Press - * 70k for 3

*DB lateral Raises - * 27.5k for 4

*Rear Delt Raises -* 25k for 5

*Pressdown - * 42k for 4

*Dips (machine) - * stack 55k for 7

Hard hard workout! Started a more extreme diet today and really took its toll on me. Mainly though I was just feeling week, not sure why. Still managed to do ok with the weights though. Had to change a couple of things on triceps for being pretty burnt out.

Managed to get an extra 2 reps on incline bench.

Same weight and reps on flyes but much better technique I don't strive for perfect technique

an extra rep on rear delt raises

Weaker on pressdown, because I couldn't do the weight normally, i changed the technique and did 4 reps

Changed skullcrushers for the dip machine and managed 7 reps on the stack


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's the extremeness in the diet then mate?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> *Chest; Delts; Tri's*
> 
> *Incline BB Press - * 100k for 6
> 
> ...


When I have days like this (I can usually tell before I hit the gym), I accept that I am not feeling my strongest (dieting takes its toll), lower the weight, not to much though, and burn the sh!t out of the muscle (But this doesn't mean with speed, just excellent form, pace and decent rep rang). Sometimes I do this for 3 sessions (1 weeks worth) and come back the next week semi rested, stronger and with a heart of iron!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats a pretty heavy workout there Jp. Very impressive.

I see you did your reps ranging from 3 to 7, is this the best way to go about adding muscle size? Why I ask is that I have recently upped my weights yet still try for 12 to 15 reps but not always getting that far. If I go heavier and fail after around 7 or 8 is the muscle still getting the workout it needs?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Al n said:


> Thats a pretty heavy workout there Jp. Very impressive.
> 
> I see you did your reps ranging from 3 to 7, is this the best way to go about adding muscle size? Why I ask is that I have recently upped my weights yet still try for 12 to 15 reps but not always getting that far. If I go heavier and fail after around 7 or 8 is the muscle still getting the workout it needs?


I personally change it up a lot, and it is very person specific. But lately I've been going heavy with low reps, and yes, it works. High reps make it feel like you are 'working out' and low can seem like you and not really doing much. But the aim of the game is to tear that muscle up, so your body repairs it with more muscle mass. So heavy makes sense! Just don't jeopardize form IMO. The day after when you feel the unmoved lactic acid buildup, you'll be think "Yes, simply yes"  (and that you didn't get the lactic acid fully shuttled out of your system, but we all like a little pain to show our work  )

It can take a little practice getting it right though.........


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> When I have days like this (I can usually tell before I hit the gym), I accept that I am not feeling my strongest (dieting takes its toll), lower the weight, not to much though, and burn the sh!t out of the muscle (But this doesn't mean with speed, just excellent form, pace and decent rep rang). Sometimes I do this for 3 sessions (1 weeks worth) and come back the next week semi rested, stronger and with a heart of iron!


I refuse to have days like that. When I trained closer to home I would do just like Dorian did, take everything in my stride and call it quits if it didn't feel right, If I didn't feel rested, even up to the point of just about to lift my first set, if it wasn't right, I'de head home. But now I have to drive an hour to my gym and I get to my training partners house and eat breakfast, by that point its kinda already going to happen 

Heart of Iron, I like that!



Al n said:


> Thats a pretty heavy workout there Jp. Very impressive.
> 
> I see you did your reps ranging from 3 to 7, is this the best way to go about adding muscle size? Why I ask is that I have recently upped my weights yet still try for 12 to 15 reps but not always getting that far. If I go heavier and fail after around 7 or 8 is the muscle still getting the workout it needs?


Thankyou very much, I am quite hard on myself and am never impressed with what I am lifting, afterall I don't really pay much attention to what others are lifting in the gym so I never know.

My theory on weight lifting is very solid. I find it works for me, and it makes scientific sense. If I get 6 or more reps, I will increase the weight. If I get anything below 6 I will do the same weight and try to increase reps. I can honestly say I really see no value in training any other way. The only time I will accept the need for higher reps is when your dieting very heavily, any other time, like if your injured, you shouldn't train. If you train 3 days a week, or even less, I will decrese eventually, then you can put so much into the workout, when training 4-7 days a week, the motivation just isn't there. When I get people to do this, they say how much stronger they are, how much better they are sleeping, how much better they feel at work. It all comes down to being in the gym for a MAXIMUM 3 HOURS PER WEEK. In my opinion, if you spend any more than 3 hours in the gym a week, then your wasting your time and effecting other parts of your life.

The saying, "abs are made in the kitchen", well thats true for all muscles. If you take away all the Weider bullsh!t, all your doing, is lifting a weight in different ways to cause damage to a muscle. This way the muscle has to adpapt to this workload, basically grow. Why spend 5 days a week, slowly tiring the muscle out, exhausting it, and yourself to make the muscle grow, when you can go in, lift a super heavy weight for a few reps and destroy the muscle in 1 or 2 sets? Then go home and eat and be with family or at work.

In other words, yes, the reps mean absolutly nothing. The only thing that has any relevance whatsoever in INTENSITY, liek I said you can lift, this is an example not correct maths here, lift 30k for 6 reps and tear the muscle, or lift 15k for 30 reps, the intensity can be the same overall, but the second way just takes longer, burns more calories and is boring. Also, which one is going to increase strength more? Lifting a super heavy weight or a lighter weight for more reps? Exactly, the more you can lift, the bigger your muscles will be!



Greenspin said:


> I personally change it up a lot, and it is very person specific. But lately I've been going heavy with low reps, and yes, it works. High reps make it feel like you are 'working out' and low can seem like you and not really doing much. But the aim of the game is to tear that muscle up, so your body repairs it with more muscle mass. So heavy makes sense! Just don't jeopardize form IMO. The day after when you feel the unmoved lactic acid buildup, you'll be think "Yes, simply yes"  (and that you didn't get the lactic acid fully shuttled out of your system, but we all like a little pain to show our work  )
> 
> It can take a little practice getting it right though.........


I agree with most of the above post. All I would add is that bad form can actually be very usefull. I use it very successfully on Dumbell Lateral raises. This is a hard exercise and I could never advance on it, then I started completly cheating the weight up, holding onto to something with the other hand and starting on an angle and so on. All I would so is swing it up and try my hardest to slow it on the way down. Eventually you will be able to lift the weight. So bad form to me is a training tool. Not to be used very often though. And never on the 3 main lifts, or anything dangerous.

And OJ, I havn't been able to quote you for some reason, but I am doing a 14 day blast at Lyle Mcdonalds rapid fat loss handbook. Basically a muscle sparring protein fast with the addition of 6g of omega 3,6 and 9 (thats right GS, I have bought some, i was gonna post a picture but couldn't be bothered), and a multivitamin, I take the multivitamin anyway but just addded the 3,6 and 9's and a protein fast.

I'de be happy to send anyone the book if they want to PM me thier email addy.

JP


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I totally see where you are coming from with the 'cheat' higher weight! And on certain things, I have done exactly that, then dropped back to good form on the new heavier weight. But on the whole, I like good form. But thats not to say I won't cheat it up on the last reps to reap the rewards of the negative


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo man, Where you planning on the protein sparing fast? Or did something prompt you to? Plus, how you finding it? And how long have you been on it?

Good job on the omega's :thumbup1:

GS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Yo man, Where you planning on the protein spearing fast? Or did something prompt you to? Plus, how you finding it? And how long have you been on it?
> 
> Good job on the omega's :thumbup1:
> 
> GS


The protein fast was kinda unplanned, basically I am just going to run this for 14 days and then start a DNP cycle. With the DNP cycle I will introduce a well balanced diet.

I only decided to run it because people have been asking me about it and I have never ran it myself, I have put people I have trained on it and it has worked a treat. So gonna see how I get on with it myself. I have only been on it since yesterday, yesterday was quite hard actually, managed to beat all my numbers in the gym, aside from Triceps but it was hard. Today I am feeling pretty good, I slipped in some Slin to drop me into deep ketosis when I first started the fast. So 13 days to go, shoudln't be too hard. I am varying it a little bit. You take cheat meals so many times a week depending on bodyfat levels and stuff, I have just decided to give myself 2 cheat meals a week. So going to have literally a cheat meal, nothing massive, tomorrow and then one on saturday. So it shouldn't be too hard. Although it is a little extreme.

And thanks, I'de like to say that I am feeling awesome because of them, tbh I feel pretty damn good today, but doubt its because of them. Maybe it, I shouldn't really be feeling good on this kind of diet.

JP


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> The protein fast was kinda unplanned, basically I am just going to run this for 14 days and then start a DNP cycle. With the DNP cycle I will introduce a well balanced diet.
> 
> I only decided to run it because people have been asking me about it and I have never ran it myself, I have put people I have trained on it and it has worked a treat. So gonna see how I get on with it myself. I have only been on it since yesterday, yesterday was quite hard actually, managed to beat all my numbers in the gym, aside from Triceps but it was hard. Today I am feeling pretty good, I slipped in some Slin to drop me into deep ketosis when I first started the fast. So 13 days to go, shoudln't be too hard. I am varying it a little bit. You take cheat meals so many times a week depending on bodyfat levels and stuff, I have just decided to give myself 2 cheat meals a week. So going to have literally a cheat meal, nothing massive, tomorrow and then one on saturday. So it shouldn't be too hard. Although it is a little extreme.
> 
> ...


Would I be right in thinking you are unassisted ATM? The names of all these things are pretty foreign to me 

I'm IF'ing and have been for a while now, so am fasting daily. But lately I have been told by my doc that I am going to get a massage from the physio (or something that means I have to take off my top?), so am going pretty damn low kcal on cardi/rest days, and around maintenance on w/o days (3 a week) and getting very good results.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Also, you may have seen it, if not, watch this thread for info on fats: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/136899-reference-guide-fats-lipids.html#post2291665

I am going to add some more stuff on the uses as apposed to the chemistry, and I'm sure lots of others will, but me and Dtlv74 have already added some more trivial info there.

GS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Would I be right in thinking you are unassisted ATM? The names of all these things are pretty foreign to me
> 
> I'm IF'ing and have been for a while now, so am fasting daily. But lately I have been told by my doc that I am going to get a massage from the physio (or something that means I have to take off my top?), so am going pretty damn low kcal on cardi/rest days, and around maintenance on w/o days (3 a week) and getting very good results.


I am never unnasisted. I am ccurrently using DBOL only at 50mg per day. haha getting in shape for a massage ey!



Greenspin said:


> Also, you may have seen it, if not, watch this thread for info on fats: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/136899-reference-guide-fats-lipids.html#post2291665
> 
> I am going to add some more stuff on the uses as apposed to the chemistry, and I'm sure lots of others will, but me and Dtlv74 have already added some more trivial info there.
> 
> GS


Looks massivly over my head, but I'll take a read and get back to you.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I am never unnasisted. I am ccurrently using DBOL only at 50mg per day. haha getting in shape for a massage ey!
> 
> Looks massivly over my head, but I'll take a read and get back to you.


Yeah massage 

It is long, but actually very simple, but also very trivial in terms of info you can put to practical use. But I started writing it partially to sharpen my explaining skills. So I hope it is readable.

GS


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

So is Dbol something you use for cutting and bulking?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> So is Dbol something you use for cutting and bulking?


DBOL is actually generally used for bulking. I am of the opinion that the diet makes the steroid cycle a bulker or a cutter.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> DBOL is actually generally used for bulking. I am of the opinion that the diet makes the steroid cycle a bulker or a cutter.


Fair play. I see logic in that sentence!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

*Quads/Hams/Calfs*

*Hack Squats - * 230k for 6

*Vertical Leg Press - * 300k for 7

*Single Leg Leg extension - * 84k for 6

*Lying Leg Curl -* Stack for 6

*SLDL - * 158k for 3

*Calf Raise - * Stack for 8

Super hard, super super super hard workout today. Not massivly impressive increases like I've been having before, but these were bound to slow down, I was hoping it wouldn't be yet but anyway. Had 1 of 2 cheat meals today. It was 2 pancakes; a bowl of cheerios with milk and some Marks and Spencers Cola worms during the workout, used slin aswell, 10IU's.

Managed an extra 20k on hack squats

Managed an extra 30k on leg press and 7 reps, so definatly need to increase the weight next time

Managed an extra 3 reps on the single leg leg extensions, I don't like these, I prefer double leg, but the weight doesn't go high enough!

Managed an extra 2 reps on lying leg curl

SLDL was far too hard today, massivly dissapointed, only increased the weight by 8kg, but only got 3 reps, so 8kg higher, but 3 reps less

Managed yet another extra rep on calf raise

So not a major increase, still disapointed in sldl, must be diet getting to me. Oh well, second cheat meal on saturday.

JP


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How are you finding the dbol jp? Is it making you retain water?

Good for a bridge between a full on cycle?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> How are you finding the dbol jp? Is it making you retain water?
> 
> Good for a bridge between a full on cycle?


Heeyyyy

Enjoying it, not noticed dramatic water retention, generally because I'm always holding water 

TBH I think its really good been using this and insulin for bridging, feel great and don't have to mess around with needles and all that lark, really enjoying it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think I have more pain from needles bridging on 1 shot a week it's crazy

I was debating using dbol for bridge but when I used oral winny before I just bloated out all the time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> I think I have more pain from needles bridging on 1 shot a week it's crazy
> 
> I was debating using dbol for bridge but when I used oral winny before I just bloated out all the time


Yeah I'm a fat bloater! I love it though, gives extra size. TBH I'm not a massive fan of the totally lean look, so don't mind the bloat.

Never used oral winny, but I imagine if your veery lean it can make a massive difference?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, someone just reminded me its a friday night, and I'm not in the best of shape.

If anyone follows yall know its back and biceps on Friday. So start out, warm up, start on close grip pulldowns. Managed to beat the stack of 100kg from 6 reps to 9 reps. Very pleased, feeling good. Deadlift next. Do 60kg warm up, go for a 120kg warm up. Finish both warm ups and feel a bit tweaky in lower back at the left hand side.

Go to stretch before my working set, it gets tighter and tighter and tighter. Begins to really hurt. I was instantly limping, couldn't do the workout. Did some seated machine rows and machine preacher curls.

Leave the gym, things get worse. Can barely walk. Can't even put one leg infront of the other. Emergancy docs appointment. Apparantly a muscle tear in lower back. No spinal or slip disk injuries. Got some codein and am now laid out in bed, not able to move without extreme pain, and have to cease training for 4-6 weeks minimum!

Massivly peed off.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Shiiiit sad to hear about that mate

Don't get too down at moment you never know may not be as bad as it seems it may just be immediate swelling and pain and fingers crossed goes down quickly


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Shiiiit sad to hear about that mate
> 
> Don't get too down at moment you never know may not be as bad as it seems it may just be immediate swelling and pain and fingers crossed goes down quickly


Cheers buddy, they gave some Ibuprofen for the swelling.

If the pain is gone after next week I will go and do limited exercises for high reps or something and se ehow I feel. Gonna hit the dnp regardless and just eat right, not massivly worried about training while on dnp, I will just diet a little harder.

But yeah your right, just a case of see how it goes.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry to hear than mate. scrap the ibuprofen it could slow things down, if you can and hit the area with some frozen meat or ice massage on/off

DNP lol Im up to about 500mg a day now was out for my brothers birthday tonight eating carbs is like throwing petrol on a fire.. sleeping is only possible if I sleep under a fan, strength is down as well I am gonna jack it in on tue-wed and get some mass down. Lethargy is the worst side of all though if you have a job were you do alot of sitting or are non active for a period then expect to fall asleep I have a manual job and have been working outside in the sun been hammering away serious water just to stay hydrated.

get well soon JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> sorry to hear than mate. scrap the ibuprofen it could slow things down, if you can and hit the area with some frozen meat or ice massage on/off
> 
> DNP lol Im up to about 500mg a day now was out for my brothers birthday tonight eating carbs is like throwing petrol on a fire.. sleeping is only possible if I sleep under a fan, strength is down as well I am gonna jack it in on tue-wed and get some mass down. Lethargy is the worst side of all though if you have a job were you do alot of sitting or are non active for a period then expect to fall asleep I have a manual job and have been working outside in the sun been hammering away serious water just to stay hydrated.
> 
> get well soon JP


haha awesome, sounds like just what I need when i already feel bad!!!  I could do with catching up on sleep though!

Cheers mate.

Yeah I am changing from heat rub to ice every hour, as per the docs instructions.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo man,

Sounds sh!t mate. When I hurt my shoulder, I did the same, lowered the weight and trained methodically as to not have to stop training. Injury is one thing I can't stand. Illness can be worked through, but injury can have direct consequences.

Chin up man, your muscles are used to healing :thumbup1: . You could look at it like it'll result in suuuuuper hypertrophy  you'll just have to do it to the other side to.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad news, fella. Hope it doesn't turn out as bad as it sounds. Have had a few back injuries over the years, none of them good, but there's always an exception and positive thoughts go a long way to fixing things, I find. Try sticking a calf block in front of the sofa and some plates on your knees and by the time Britain's Got Talent has finished it's run you'll be healed and humungous in the lower leg department  . All the best man.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

wouldn't let me pm back you're too popular and have a full inbox, either that or you've been pm'ing yourself a few times 

couldn't sleep man

some reason sleep been pretty crap recently taking 3 days off in a row and listening to body next week got docs appt to get some sleep stuff also on monday, when i wake up ill read a mag or ukmuscle on phone until fall asleep again lol

not sure why no comment box mate, hows the back?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sleep- melatonin 10mg will knock you right out I used it when I was coming off benzos. Try it lads.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

SteamRod said:


> sleep- melatonin 10mg will knock you right out I used it when I was coming off benzos. Try it lads.


X2. This stuff really works. I use the 3mg though I don't know if it builds up in your body cos after a week or so I struggle to stay awake during the day never mind at night


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear that JP,

That pretty much describes what happened to my lower back in the past. I had a history of back problems but thought I was over it then during squatting with about 80kg with no belt (duh!) I had the same twinge followed by gradually increasing tightness followed by total pain. Lasted a couple of weeks and from then on I avoided squats/deads like the plague and anything else I tried to isolate as much as possible to avoid putting too much strain on the area.

Now, thanks to some encouraging words and a kick up the backside on here I've added them back into my training and so far have had no negative effects yet.

I hope your recovery goes quicker than expected, have you thought about swimming during your recovery? I'ts a good exercise for this I was told.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> wouldn't let me pm back you're too popular and have a full inbox, either that or you've been pm'ing yourself a few times
> 
> couldn't sleep man
> 
> ...


haha no not PMing myself, I do get a hell of alot of PM's, I'll have to clear all them out. Yeah you don't have a comment box, dunno why.

Yeah same for me, was in too much pain to sleep, so I took twice my dosage of codeine and passed right out. How easy is it to get sleeping tabs? cos I suffer from that aswell, just never get any sleep and then feel like sh!t the next day.



Mingster said:


> Bad news, fella. Hope it doesn't turn out as bad as it sounds. Have had a few back injuries over the years, none of them good, but there's always an exception and positive thoughts go a long way to fixing things, I find. Try sticking a calf block in front of the sofa and some plates on your knees and by the time Britain's Got Talent has finished it's run you'll be healed and humungous in the lower leg department  . All the best man.


Nice, I might still be able to do calf raises aswell haha.



SteamRod said:


> sleep- melatonin 10mg will knock you right out I used it when I was coming off benzos. Try it lads.


I can get melanotan 2 (MTII) is that the same thing?



Mingster said:


> X2. This stuff really works. I use the 3mg though I don't know if it builds up in your body cos after a week or so I struggle to stay awake during the day never mind at night


lol!

Thanks alot for the kind words and asking how I am doing, much appreciated.

Well whats going on is that last night I was up basically all night in pain, then doubled my medication dose and passed out. I only got up an hour ago (4pm). My back felt 80% is, then over the next 15 minutes it just got worse and worse and now I am back to how I was yesterday, I used the 15 minutes of rekativly ok movement to take a dump while it was kind of pain free to sit on the toilet.

Due to this injury I am going to remove deadlifts from my training programme. I removed squats a while ago due to knee problems and lower back problems, and replaced them with Hack Squats. Now I am going to do the same with deadlifts. The new plan for when I can train properly is going to have to be to lay off the heavy duty for a while. Like I mentioned when I started this, I had been doing heavy duty for a while, then tried higher volume and it didn't really happen and have been doing heavy duty for months, this is what happens when you do that, so be carefull.

Its gonna be a cose of a few months of higher rep work and lighter weights, need to let my body stabilise and not batter it so much. But who knows when I will be back to normal. I hope its something that passes quickly so I can start doing lighter work in a week or so. If not I will be sad. It's my birthday in 14 days and don't wanna be a cripple for that lol.

Gonna wait to hit the DNP after my birthday, so in 2 weeks and 2 days I will start that, finally have a date set for it for all those who PM'ed me asking about it and when it was going ahead.

Once the DNP is over, I am going to give a shot at a modified building the perfect beat protocol, what I want to take from that book is shorter cycles, followed by short "off" perriods, by that I mean the usual insulin and other stuff, but not injectables. I will be running 2 injectables and possibly 1 oral. The injectables will be test for definate, but not sure on the other, probably deca. The dosage will be a moderate dose, probs 1.5g on the test and 750mg on the deca. And the oral will be naps or something similar and slin will be used aswell. Thats the bulk following the DNP cut just so you know.

Until that time I willl not just leave this thread, I will use it to update people on my back and I hope you guys will support me while I do this, you've all been great so far so thankyou so much. Makes a massive different reading kind words when your feeling like sh!t so thanks.

JP

x


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Well, someone just reminded me its a friday night, and I'm not in the best of shape.
> 
> If anyone follows yall know its back and biceps on Friday. So start out, warm up, start on close grip pulldowns. Managed to beat the stack of 100kg from 6 reps to 9 reps. Very pleased, feeling good. Deadlift next. Do 60kg warm up, go for a 120kg warm up. Finish both warm ups and feel a bit tweaky in lower back at the left hand side.
> 
> ...


ive done that exact same thing twice. i dont deadlift anymore because of it.

yours might be from repetitive strain though, from me bending you over and buckin ya.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ahhhh crap news, getting struck down like that, why could it not happened to a lesser member...hope you get back quicker, or this thread will go tits up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> ahhhh crap news, getting struck down like that, why could it not happened to a lesser member...hope you get back quicker, or this thread will go tits up


Exactly, if only NoodleArms could have got it!

This thread will die quickly if it doesn't 

Nice to see you in here B-Snack


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

My inbox is clear now if anyone needs me.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Exactly, if only NoodleArms could have got it!
> 
> This thread will die quickly if it doesn't
> 
> Nice to see you in here B-Snack


been rading this thread this orning up to page 11, will read rest tomorrow to get me up2 speed, will probaly nick alot of ideas of you from this, interested in the dnp...funnily i was thinking of noodlearms


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oh JP you poor old chap .... sounds agonising ... what a sod !


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> My inbox is clear now if anyone needs me.


U and ur inneuendos.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> been rading this thread this orning up to page 11, will read rest tomorrow to get me up2 speed, will probaly nick alot of ideas of you from this, interested in the dnp...funnily i was thinking of noodlearms


Awesome. Steal anything you want apart from the back injury!

Yeah I'm looking forward to rocking DNP, unsure how good it will be. I am expecting alot to be honest, based on what i've read. I'm probably expecting too much, but oh well!

I'll be logging the whole DNP experience when I get it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> oh JP you poor old chap .... sounds agonising ... what a sod !


Cheers G, I'll be back in no time.



paul81 said:


> U and ur inneuendos.......


 

I shoul dmention I have also decided to have a well balanced diet while I am on the mend, so will be re-introducing carbs.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you not better keeping carbs out if your not training, incase you get fat


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

JP- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin

start at 1-3mg it is pretty strong stuff a good anti oxidant so run it 6-10mg when you start the DNP it will help you to sleep anyway.

Keep us posted anyway but pehaps start to look at why the deadlift injured you, they are probably the best exercise for putting mass on your whole back and forearms ommiting them would really be a bad blow even doing them lightish for a while when you can would be a good idea in my books. after all if your dont train your back it will get weaker and perhaps more injury prone.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> ahhhh crap news, getting struck down like that, why could it not happened to a lesser member...hope you get back quicker, or this thread will go tits up


baasnatch you could at least now post a pic of yourself as your avi to cheer JP up ...  although of course it may make him laugh which might not be such a good idea ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you not better keeping carbs out if your not training, incase you get fat


Its just for me really, I have a tendancy to get depressed so if I have some leaniancy in my diet, I am hoping to not feel too down.



SteamRod said:


> JP- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin
> 
> start at 1-3mg it is pretty strong stuff a good anti oxidant so run it 6-10mg when you start the DNP it will help you to sleep anyway.
> 
> Keep us posted anyway but pehaps start to look at why the deadlift injured you, they are probably the best exercise for putting mass on your whole back and forearms ommiting them would really be a bad blow even doing them lightish for a while when you can would be a good idea in my books. after all if your dont train your back it will get weaker and perhaps more injury prone.


I'll look into that, cheers buddy. Your right yes, but If I can find something similar, like I changed to hack squats from squats, I will be happy. I know Kevin Levrone doesn't squat, so hoping its not too important.

I have been thinking about why, and I have no idea, it was my usual form. On certain exercises where form is important, my partner and I watch from the side, and he never noticed any fault in technique or anything, so no idea.



Greshie said:


> baasnatch you could at least now post a pic of yourself as your avi to cheer JP up ...  although of course it may make him laugh which might not be such a good idea ....


Yeah cheer me up! Laughing hurts alot!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Talking about squats......

When I kinked my back I carried on training, although it healed, I had to admit it was not at its best (top portion of back/shoulders). Squats are literally like putting a heavy weight directly on a weak spot. So, I have been doing front squats, and I am finding them very comfortable, no back problems, and feeling it in my abs mucho :thumbup1:

Plus, I have been using a weight plate under each heal, and it makes the world of difference to my form and comfortability....... When I start squating again, I am going to see if the plates help (I have quite flat feet - GRRR, I'm sure it's from running in worn down skate shoes on tarmac. Also, standing at the computer, anyways....)


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I've done front squats as well when I didn't have a squat rack , I found them a little difficult to get used to at first but as GS says they do take the weight off your lower back. So perhaps a thought for the future.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cheers folks. I might throw some in when I get back into it being that I can't go heavy for quite a while. I tried them a while ago but found no comfortable way to hold the bar without it digging in somewhere, any tips?

Feeling about 70% better than I was when it first happened. I have to admit when It first starting getting worse I thought it was the spine or something, and when I began to not be able to walk I was worried, so glad its definatly getting better.

What I am doing though, is saying I am absolutly no doubt about it having the next 2 weeks off. Then after that I'm not sure what i'm gonna do. I need to think how I am gonna train for the next few months. I can't risk going heavy duty any longer, i've been doing it too long. So need something else for the next 3 months. I am wanting to try how Incredible Bulk has been training, it looks pretty hardcore. I know he is going to failure on all those sets but i will probs go to form failure.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

take a look at this:-






... and the sound track is a squawk by one of your fave artists I think ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> take a look at this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect, cheers Greshie, that might be what I will do actually. I'm gonna trial them when I get back in and see how I do.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad to hear things are improving, mate. Take the time to think your training through - I get grief off the missus for thinking things through too much, but she just gets annoyed cos I'm always right  . When I start my new routine I'm not squatting, benching or deadlifting so we'll see how that goes. Maybe you need to use more machines to take the stress off various joints, and I think you can still train a style of intensity training with higher reps/supersets once you get your head round it. Anyway, enjoy the rest, and I'm sure you'll come up with a cunning plan  .


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

nice journal mate , good luck


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i reckon some photos are needed for your journal so we can see the gains/losses you make, would make this thread abit better, and no pics of your crotch plz


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i reckon some photos are needed for your journal so we can see the gains/losses you make, would make this thread abit better, and no pics of your crotch plz


Yeah I agree they would, but I will email you as to why I won't.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i reckon some photos are needed for your journal so we can see the gains/losses you make, would make this thread abit better, and no pics of your crotch plz


That's rich coming from you matey ... who hasn't even got an avi pic ... !


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> That's rich coming from you matey ... who hasn't even got an avi pic ... !


i dont have a journaL, and it int my fault, sister left her fecking camera at her mates


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

don't understand why you wont upload pics mate, its a good log but would really make it much better..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> don't understand why you wont upload pics mate, its a good log but would really make it much better..


I've mentioned it to a few people, and basically its unfeasable at this current time.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i dont have a journaL, and it int my fault, sister left her fecking camera at her mates


Well at least we've got a pic of sorts now I suppose .... and I'm far tooo nice to mention the little bald patch


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well at least we've got a pic of sorts now I suppose .... and I'm far tooo nice to mention the little bald patch


haha, think its the test that made me go bald...all part of the hard man look. JPaycheck has a good reason for not posting pics up, so we'll just have to imagine what he looks like


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

This is how I imagine JPay to look


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> haha, think its the test that made me go bald...all part of the hard man look. JPaycheck has a good reason for not posting pics up, so we'll just have to imagine what he looks like


Yes so I am aware (re JPay) however we can have some fun speculating ......


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

And I bet he doesn't look anything like this ... :tongue:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> And I bet he doesn't look anything like this ... :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 58455


I hope not


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

ok mate i understand


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

And OJ, I havn't been able to quote you for some reason, but I am doing a 14 day blast at Lyle Mcdonalds rapid fat loss handbook. Basically a muscle sparring protein fast with the addition of 6g of omega 3,6 and 9 (thats right GS, I have bought some, i was gonna post a picture but couldn't be bothered), and a multivitamin, I take the multivitamin anyway but just addded the 3,6 and 9's and a protein fast.

I'de be happy to send anyone the book if they want to PM me thier email addy.

JP


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

hows the lay off going, you considering lifting light weights to keep the muscles busy or chillin tll you can resume proper training


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> And OJ, I havn't been able to quote you for some reason, but I am doing a 14 day blast at Lyle Mcdonalds rapid fat loss handbook. Basically a muscle sparring protein fast with the addition of 6g of omega 3,6 and 9 (thats right GS, I have bought some, i was gonna post a picture but couldn't be bothered), and a multivitamin, I take the multivitamin anyway but just addded the 3,6 and 9's and a protein fast.
> 
> I'de be happy to send anyone the book if they want to PM me thier email addy.
> 
> JP


Hi mate. Are you able to send me a copy of that book? I will PM you my email.

Ta!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Hi mate. Are you able to send me a copy of that book? I will PM you my email.
> 
> Ta!


Hey buddy, I believe I have sent you the book, if it was someone else then please just let me know.

Hey B-Snack, not going well tbh. I am in alot of pain, I can walk and generally move like there are no problems with me, but I'm in agony. Yesterday I overdosed on my tablets and slept for 18 hours and missed a lecture, so not good!

Definatly won't be lifting any weights while I am in this condiditon.

Cheers for asking though mate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

GRRRRR annoyed. The guy I was getting DNP from has ran out of stock! Massivly annoyed at this!!!

DNP is the hardest thing to source, it would be easier to get friggin' plutonium


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sleeping patterns are now dictated depending on how much codeine I have. I really do love the stuff!

I can't tell alot of the time how bad the back is, I am smacking it up quite alot so I can't feel anything, but when it starts to wear off, I begin to slowly not be able to walk, so it's hit and miss.

Enjoying a complete layoff really, not having to eat certain foods or train or anything, just enjoying eating here and there, whatever I want and just relaxing, feel normal again rather than being obsessed with stuff.

Enjoying the time not in the gym.

And also enjoying being able to plan what kind of cycle I could run when I'm back up and running and ready to kick ****, the more I'm off though, the more I think about upping the dose, I've already been saying that I wanna run 2.5 grams of smack, but now thinking, well why not make it 3 g's.

SO no idea what i'm actually gonna do.

JP


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Im up at 03:54, i can't sleep.

Comfort me JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DILLZ said:


> Im up at 03:54, i can't sleep.
> 
> Comfort me JP


haha hey! Just me; you and Big Kris I think. I've brought my duvet down onto the settee and am chilling out. I'm gonna pop some Codeine tablets and pass out I think.

I can dream of training!


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha hey! Just me; you and Big Kris I think. I've brought my duvet down onto the settee and am chilling out. I'm gonna pop some Codeine tablets and pass out I think.
> 
> I can dream of training!


Haha sounds 'cute'.

Im trying to look online of a way of watching geordie shoare, failing though


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The night owls hang out here then...

Not been on much the last few weeks JP so haven't had a chance to catch up with what's going on, sounds like you're having a mare which I can relate to. I've hardly trained in the last couple weeks either and it's ****ing annoying!!

Load up with the meds they'll sort you out and if not you're too ****ing off it to care 

Just for you DILLZ http://www.mtv.co.uk/shows/geordie-shore/episode/geordie-shore-101-watch-the-first-episode-in-full

Ep 2 is there as well on there, I've not watched it yet but I've been told it's comedy. I should get my nut down really as I'm working at 10 peace


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> The night owls hang out here then...
> 
> Not been on much the last few weeks JP so haven't had a chance to catch up with what's going on, sounds like you're having a mare which I can relate to. I've hardly trained in the last couple weeks either and it's ****ing annoying!!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate but ive already seen the first two 

Episode three was on late last night but i missed it, have a nice kip.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Dillz, please change your avi. I keep lingering over it and forgetting what I was doing.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

chilli said:


> Dillz, please change your avi. I keep lingering over it and forgetting what I was doing.


Haha don't you have better things to be doing at 5.30am chilli, shes my dream bird hence why i will NEVER change it! <3


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

she is a honey isn't she?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Just had a read through your journal.

Sorry to hear about your injury hope you get better soon


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Just had a read through your journal.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your injury hope you get better soon


28 pages, good effort 

------

Yo man,

How you getting on JPay? I've been thinking this journal hasn't been taking up space in my subscribed area! (<---- Ooo, does that sound a bit dirty  )

I was thinking, should the Dbol effectively speed the healing process?

GS


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Where you done a runner to mate? Are you stuck in your cheat cupboard?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Just had a read through your journal.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your injury hope you get better soon


Hey thanks for dropping in. Cheers buddy. On the mend now! 



Greenspin said:


> 28 pages, good effort
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


Damn good effort, if I see anything over 4 pages I don't bother.

haha Dirty bugger. I have no idea tbh, but I'll imagine it is 

I'm doing ok now. Definatly on the mend.



OJay said:


> Where you done a runner to mate? Are you stuck in your cheat cupboard?


Hey mate, I've just been healing and trying to get back on track, havn't been eating much while been injured, was too much effort to get tot he kitchen. haha I have nothing cheaty in the house, if I did I would have munched that down by now 

I have been meaning to post in here for a while, but never got round to it. Basically I am well on the mend now. Can walk about no problems. Still a little stiff in the morning (giggety) but not too bad. If I sit down to long I also get a little stiff (giggedy giggedy). But overall I'm doing pretty good. Had my diet back on tracj Monday and todday, so happy about that. SO yeah, aside from the off stiffness (giggedy giggedy goo) I'm fine, so should be back into training on Monday, hopefully!!!

Although it's my birthday on the 18th and will be going out and celebrating, so hopefully won't feel too bad!!!

JP


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

I actually just laughed out loud then, giggedy giggedy goo!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you back training, whats the deal


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you back training, whats the deal


Back in the gym in the morning!

Nothing too serious. Just gonna get back into it, get back into my regular diet aswell.

Planned my next cycle out, and just need to gather cash to buy what I need.

So not sure when its gonna be underway but trying for it to be sooner rather than later


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Back in the gym in the morning!
> 
> Nothing too serious. Just gonna get back into it, get back into my regular diet aswell.
> 
> ...


glad to hear it, im itching to begin my next one but needa lose a few pounds, starting my eca stack tomorrow and seeing how that goes. Whats the new cycle or is it top secret


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> glad to hear it, im itching to begin my next one but needa lose a few pounds, starting my eca stack tomorrow and seeing how that goes. Whats the new cycle or is it top secret


haha not too top secret.

Edited to not show cycle


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive never saw a cycle like that before, why 4 weeks and isnt the doses **** high


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> ive never saw a cycle like that before, why 4 weeks and isnt the doses **** high


4 weeks as I blast and cruise

yeah theyre high, but i'm awesome


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> 4 weeks as I blast and cruise
> 
> yeah theyre high, but i'm awesome


haha nothing wrong with overindulging, how to you subscribe to threads outa curiosity


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

delete my quote in your post please B-Snack, i'm gonna edit my post, I don't want some douche killing themself lol


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

subbed for tomorrow, this should make for some good/weird reading knowing you JP!! hope its all going well though!!! and no doubt it will be looking at that 4 week high dose cycle


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

steven_SRi said:


> subbed for tomorrow, this should make for some good/weird reading knowing you JP!! hope its all going well though!!! and no doubt it will be looking at that 4 week high dose cycle


cheers B-Snack much appreciated.

Cheers mate. Hoping I can get back into it. Just looking forward to starting a cycle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How's tricks JP?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey folks!

Ok, so I didn't do my traditional bodybuilding training on Tuesday, I did some functional powerlifting training, the log pressing over head and tyre flipping and stuff like that, freaking exhausting. Managed to flip the 140kg tractor tyre 16 times in a minute, so I was pleased with that.

Havn't trained since due to my back not really enjoying it when I did, A few hours afterwards I was back to limping and stiff (giggety) but all was fine by the next day, so gonna leave it a little while longer.

Also tried BBW Excell, gonna post a review and post it here too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

log pressing  how much weight big boy  ?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

It's the tyre flipping I'd have liked to see ...... 

But go careful JP ... let your back sort itself out properly before you get too carried away....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Greshie said:


> It's the tyre flipping I'd have liked to see ......
> 
> But go careful JP ... let your back sort itself out properly before you get too carried away....


id best not upset jp by telling him my mrs can flip a 250kg tyre sssshhh :lol:

but well done jp on the trye its all tech m8 wide legs ass to grass and away you go


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> id best not upset jp by telling him my mrs can flip a 250kg tyre sssshhh :lol:






uhan said:


> but well done jp on the trye its all tech m8 wide legs ass to grass and away you go


My mind is now boggling......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha

ergh ive just had an image of jp wearing chaps and doing ass to grass trye flipping :death:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> log pressing  how much weight big boy  ?


It was just a 30kg training log, too much lower back weakness to support any more.



Greshie said:


> It's the tyre flipping I'd have liked to see ......
> 
> But go careful JP ... let your back sort itself out properly before you get too carried away....


Aye, I think it was a mistake lol, enjoyed it though, did it for the cardio and it was great for that.



uhan said:


> id best not upset jp by telling him my mrs can flip a 250kg tyre sssshhh :lol:
> 
> but well done jp on the trye its all tech m8 wide legs ass to grass and away you go


really?!!?! I was expecting a lot less tbh as I have no cardio, so I was pleased. It wasn't the weight, it was the non stop for a minute I found.

mrs you say? Will she be flipping me off....i mean a trye on UK-M anytime soon?



Greshie said:


> View attachment 59248
> 
> 
> My mind is now boggling......


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

here she is doing the farmers 

havent got a video of her doing the tyre .

but 16 flips in 1 min is good well done :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> here she is doing the farmers
> 
> havent got a video of her doing the tyre .
> 
> but 16 flips in 1 min is good well done :thumb:


Awesome!

The first ten seconds though are very similar to a film me and her made


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yes i remember that film its the one where she grabs a testicle in each hand very hard stands up and walks as far as the scrotum will allow 

not sure speiberg will follow up with a sequel though :confused1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Awesome!


Awesome Indeed ! I wouldn'ty be able to even lift the weights off the ground ...



JPaycheck said:


> The first ten seconds though are very similar to a film me and her made


so she wore a "strap on" then did she?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> yes i remember that film its the one where she grabs a testicle in each hand very hard stands up and walks as far as the scrotum will allow
> 
> not sure speiberg will follow up with a sequel though :confused1:


Well I'm replacing her with Michael J Fox!



Greshie said:


> Awesome Indeed ! I wouldn'ty be able to even lift the weights off the ground ...
> 
> so she wore a "strap on" then did she?


haha oh yeah baby


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Review for Bodybuilding Warehouse Excell amino acids

Ok tested this out.

Normal train bodybuilding style but tried this out on a powerlifting type session, done mainly for cardio.

The plus

I really do feel I benefited for it, I really do. I think most know I won't positivly review a product i don't like, so the plus is that it does help with what its supposed too. SO, I felt I could go for longer, possibly a slightly mental effect but still.

Mixed greatly too, I poured it into a bottle and shook it up.

no fizz/froth

The neg

Did NOT like the taste, really didn't enjoy it. Tasted very strong in 300ml of liquid, ide go in 500ml next time. All I can really think of tbh

overall

I di honestly feel i benefited from it by using it, but didn't enjoy the taste, although its easy to mix and use so no hassle. Might be quite nice in more liquid, I'de really change the packet to say mix with 500ml of liquid.

I can't reccomend whether you should use it or not, but if you struggle to get that little bit extra from your workout, or your worried about amino acid intake around workouts or if you just wanna work amino acids into your workout, you can't really go wrong for the price tbh.

JP


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan would send your misses to my house as my knob farmer neighbour has left a tractors tyre in my backyard for past 3 weeks and never moved it, and i dont want to break a nail..

JP whats with the sudden change in training


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> uhan would send your misses to my house as my knob farmer neighbour has left a tractors tyre in my backyard for past 3 weeks and never moved it, and i dont want to break a nail..
> 
> JP whats with the sudden change in training


It was because I wanted to do some cardio, but I hate cardio, so figured I'de do this kind of training as I havn't lifted for a while, so get a muscle and a cardio workout. Also I do very much respect powerlifters and always wanted to see what its like to do what they do.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I've watched several of Uhan's & his Mrs training vids ... and am in awe...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> I've watched several of Uhan's & his Mrs training vids ... and am in awe...


Bet you are.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Bet you are.


oooops!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

heres a little old strongman conditioning routine if your up to it 

tyre flip 20 mtrs

sit on tyre dumbell shoulder press`s (not sure what you can press) 30kg each hand x10

20kg kettlebell lunges hold in left hand first 20mtrs swap to right hand and come back 20mtrs

whack tyre with sledge hammer x10 left hand lead x10 right hand lead

forward double leg jumps for 20 mtrs

repeat 3 times


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I've watched several of Uhan's & his Mrs training vids ... and am in awe...


so am aye, how a man so obviously gay has a mrs


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> heres a little old strongman conditioning routine if your up to it
> 
> tyre flip 20 mtrs
> 
> ...


It was great the sledgehammer against the tyre, really smashed my obliques. I'll try that out me thinks!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> It was great the sledgehammer against the tyre, really smashed my obliques. I'll try that out me thinks!


have you mates that do this training also, or is there a strongman gym that ur a member of too JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> have you mates that do this training also, or is there a strongman gym that ur a member of too JP


I am a member of a strongman gym aswell. Don't really know anyone who trains strongman, but I am gonna get to know a few.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I am a member of a strongman gym aswell. Don't really know anyone who trains strongman, but I am gonna get to know a few.


what part of the country you in matie ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Log dead until further notice


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats wrong jp ??


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

uhan said:


> whats wrong jp ??


x2


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

x3, hope nothing serious big lad


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

uhan said:


> whats wrong jp ??


x4


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

can you feel the love Jp??

if so.... you may want to wipe it off and get some disenfectant...

hope all is okay chap


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

THREADS BACK UP AND RUNNING. Will be updating the last 6 days now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll be cutting bodyfat for the next 9 weeks.

Tuesday 19th July

Wake 5.30am

6am - 1 hour cardio - stationary bike

meal 1 - 125 rice/tuna/double shake/10evoo

meal 2 - 75g pasta/225 sauce/tuna/8g evoo

meal 3 - 75g pasta/225g sauce/shake/10g evoo

meal 4 - 75g pasta/225g sauce

meal 5 - 3 eggs

294g carbs

205g protein

55g fat

2489 cals


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

good lad, will be looking forward to see what progress or not you've made in past while


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Wednesday 20th July

meal 1 - 2 bagels/cornflakes with 125ml milk/shake/3 eggs/3g evoo

meal 2 - 125 rice/tuna/10g evoo

meal 3 - 75g pasta/sauce/2 pieces fish/10g evoo

meal 4 - 50g sweets

308g carbs

213g protein

55g fat

2563 cals


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thursday 21st July

1h cardio- stationary bike

meal 1 - 2 bagels/3 eggs/20g butter/cornflakes w/125ml milk/shake

meal 2 - 75g pasta/sauce/tuna

meal 3 - 50g sweets/shake w/200ml milk

meal 4 - 75g pasta/sauce/shake

288g carbs

196g protein

59g fat

2435 cals


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Friday 22nd July

meal 1 - 2 bagels/20g butter/3 eggs/porridge

meal 2 - 75g pasta/sauce/shake

meal 3 - 75g pasta/sauce/shake

meal 4 - satsuma/banana/double shake /200ml milk

meal 5 - 25g sweets/shake

304g carbs

201g protein

60g fat

2560 cals


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

my first time posting in this log (not really the journal type!)

what are your stats mate??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Saturday 23rd July

1 hr cardio

meal 1 - 300ml orange juice/2 bagels/3 eggs/30g butter/shake

meal 2 - 125g rice/fish

meal 3 - 75g rice/sauce/shake

meal 4 - 250g melon/double shake

meal 5 - 12g sweets/shake

300g carbs

207g protein

52.5g fat

2494 cals


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sunday 24th July

Today has been and will be as follows

meal 1 - 300ml orange juice/1 bagel/15g butter/225g blackberries/porridge/shake

meal 2 - 75g pasta/sauce/shake

meal 3 - 250g melon/1 egg/5g evoo

meal 4 - 75g pasta/sauce/shake

meal 5 - 50g sweets/satsuma

Meal 6 - Double shake/5g evoo

meal 7 - shake

298 carbs

201 protein

56g fat

2500 cals


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just out of curiousity JP, You wake at 5.30, what time do you go to bed? :')


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> good lad, will be looking forward to see what progress or not you've made in past while


Cheers B-snack, finally getting back on track after the last like 6 or 7 weeks lol!



ricky23 said:


> my first time posting in this log (not really the journal type!)
> 
> what are your stats mate??


Heeyyy Ricky, I've been checking out alot of your posts in my ban and I like your style, your very similar gear wise to me and we seem to share the same ideas.

Stats wise I weighed in at 120kg or something like that on tuesday, its written on my whiteboard somewhere, maybe 122kg. But not in good condition at all after not being able to train for 6-7 weeks and eating sh1t and drinking bear non stop!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Just out of curiousity JP, You wake at 5.30, what time do you go to bed? :')


hes nocturnal


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

so what you aiming for weight wise, you running gear during cut???


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

any pics in this log?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Just out of curiousity JP, You wake at 5.30, what time do you go to bed? :')


heyyyy, glad to see you in here.

I have 2 days, I do cardio every other day, so that is 3 times one week and 4 times another week like this:

Tuesday - cardio

Wednesday - no cardio

Thursday - cardio

Friday - no cardio

Saturday - cardio

Sunday - no cardio

Monday - cardio

Tuesday - no cardio

Wednesday - cardio

Thursday - no cardio

Friday - cardio

I think you get it. Anyway, cardio days, I get up at 5.30 am everyday anyway but for cardio, go downstairs and get a bottle of water, swallow 80mg clen, water my plants, then start on my exercise bike at 6am. Do an hour until 7am with bbc news on mute with subtitles and atm put on Bruce Springsteen Born to run. Then I turn off music, turn on volume of bbc news. Make breakfast, eat breakfast, then sleep on the settee for 1-3 hours. Get to sleep around midnight.

On non cardio days I will get up at 5.30am get up, water plants have a drinks and make breakfast, eat breakfast then turn on bbc news and do what I gotta do that day.

So I do get an extra 1-3 hours asleep on cardio days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> so what you aiming for weight wise, you running gear during cut???


I am just running clen atm, I dropped 7kg when I came off gear 



big steve said:


> any pics in this log?


Read it and find out :laugh:


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> I am just running clen atm, I dropped 7kg when I came off gear
> 
> Read it and find out :laugh:


x2, is there actually any pics, or do I have to trawl through 32 and counting pages? :')


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you back to the gym yet , or still getting over your injury ?

ps ... what is 5:30am ?? it's a time of day I don't recognise .....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Cheers B-snack, finally getting back on track after the last like 6 or 7 weeks lol!
> 
> Heeyyy Ricky, I've been checking out alot of your posts in my ban and I like your style, your very similar gear wise to me and we seem to share the same ideas.
> 
> Stats wise I weighed in at 120kg or something like that on tuesday, its written on my whiteboard somewhere, maybe 122kg. But not in good condition at all after not being able to train for 6-7 weeks and eating sh1t and drinking bear non stop!


wow! even if youre carrying some extra bf you must carry alot of muscle too!

i was expecting an answer like 90kg!!

have you had an injury not being able to train?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> x2, is there actually any pics, or do I have to trawl through 32 and counting pages? :')


No , believe it or not Jpay is uncharacteristically camera shy ... though with good reason ....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> x2, is there actually any pics, or do I have to trawl through 32 and counting pages? :')


lol no pics mate no.

As I said to someone last week, I have a slight issue with the way things are done like that. How often do you see a supplement company hire a rep with no avi pic or photos online, answer...never, because they want the person to look in shape, even though they got that way without using thier products, its nonsense. Also I like that people use and ask me for advise while trusting me that it works, rather than the old 'well it worked for me'. I like people to pm and me and say 'wow that actually worked'. I want people to judge me on my information given and general knowledge rather than my phsyique.

Also I had issues with alot of guys messaging me for pics asking me to pose for them and stuff it was creepy as feck, and they were guys who post alot on here as generaly straight guys so I was like wtf!...(deadly serious!)

:laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

aren't you a student, surely your just getting in at 5.30am and watering your pants with your pants down


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

btw 120kg is brilliant! Jay cutler is 124kg in his competing season, you cant be far off his size aha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Are you back to the gym yet , or still getting over your injury ?
> 
> ps ... what is 5:30am ?? it's a time of day I don't recognise .....


Not back yet, I will be soon, but I nearly put my back out again picking up my washing basket this morning! Not good.



ricky23 said:


> wow! even if youre carrying some extra bf you must carry alot of muscle too!
> 
> i was expecting an answer like 90kg!!
> 
> have you had an injury not being able to train?


I do ok lol. I need to drop some weight now and am basically natural, I am looking for a great rebound and to be a little more healthy. I had a back injury while warming up on deadlifts, so have been out for 6-7 weeks mate.



Greshie said:


> No , believe it or not Jpay is uncharacteristically camera shy ... though with good reason ....


Thats true, I have actually posted below one of them reasons, the reason I mentioned to you and a few others. Decided that the guys who message me should know that I won't keep schtum about it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> lol no pics mate no.
> 
> As I said to someone last week, I have a slight issue with the way things are done like that. How often do you see a supplement company hire a rep with no avi pic or photos online, answer...never, because they want the person to look in shape, even though they got that way without using thier products, its nonsense. Also I like that people use and ask me for advise while trusting me that it works, rather than the old 'well it worked for me'. I like people to pm and me and say 'wow that actually worked'. I want people to judge me on my information given and general knowledge rather than my phsyique.
> 
> ...


'straight' guys are the worst in my experience ...................


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> aren't you a student, surely your just getting in at 5.30am and watering your pants with your pants down


haha course not, try and stay away from it as much as possible!



Jimmysteve95 said:


> btw 120kg is brilliant! Jay cutler is 124kg in his competing season, you cant be far off his size aha


hahaha eerrrrmmm yeah course! I am definatly not far off his size (please not massive sarcasm!). After the last 7 weeks I've gotta be like 20% bf, so its not very impressive.

It would make me like 97kg fat free mass. And I do not hold weight well when dieting down, so lets face it, if I was to diet down successfully I would probably hit under 80kg 

So don't have illusions of me being a monster lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> 'straight' guysa are the worst in my experience ...................


I have my tendancies :wub:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> lol no pics mate no.
> 
> As I said to someone last week, I have a slight issue with the way things are done like that. How often do you see a supplement company hire a rep with no avi pic or photos online, answer...never, because they want the person to look in shape, even though they got that way without using thier products, its nonsense. Also I like that people use and ask me for advise while trusting me that it works, rather than the old 'well it worked for me'. I like people to pm and me and say 'wow that actually worked'. I want people to judge me on my information given and general knowledge rather than my phsyique.
> 
> ...


 just come straight mate

your really a obese women letting on to be a male bodybuilder!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big steve said:


> just come straight mate
> 
> your really a obese women letting on to be a male bodybuilder!


Want me to crack my thigh and show you some undercarriage


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yes i need evidence!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just thought that since I have cardio at 5.30 am in the morning and I mentioned I listened to Springsteen while doing it (hillbilly I know), just thought i'de post 2 tracks off the born to run album that get me going at that time:






This one passes 9 minutes really fast, I normally play it at the start and at the end:






Not sure why I bothered posting these but I just planned my diet for tomorrow and I need to do some shopping because my protein intake is nothing but shakes! Aside fromt he amount found in what I use as carb foods.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a quick tip for those on a tight budget. Have a word with your local Tesco or whatnot. I have a load of friends in mine and they inform me that everything gets reduced at 7pm, and they save the best stuff, so have a word in your local and try to befriend the fellas.

For example if you look at my diet, theres stuff I wouldn't normal budget for for example:

I got 5 x 225g blackberries for 20 pence each, normally £1.99, so £1 for 5 packs. Froze them and defrost overnight.

The orange juice i'm drinking is the expensive organic natural 100% orange juice blah blah, normally £2.99 I got 2 x 1 litre cartons for 29 pence each.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm. 120k eh  . If we're gonna be in competition I might need to add an extra shake to my diet plan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Hmmm. 120k eh  . If we're gonna be in competition I might need to add an extra shake to my diet plan


haha i'm dieting now homeboy!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha i'm dieting now homeboy!


Me too  . Shovelling in more chicken and baked pots as I type  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Me too  . Shovelling in more chicken and baked pots as I type  .


I've got a shake left and i'm done.

up at 5.30 am for cardio in morning.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I've got a shake left and i'm done.
> 
> up at 5.30 am for cardio in morning.


I'm getting as much food in as possible. Got dentist tomorrow and he reckons I'll not be able to eat much for a couple of days after. Shows how much dentists know  .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What's your diet at the moment then Jp?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> What's your diet at the moment then Jp?


Its changing everyday, but is 300g carbs, 200g of carbs and 55g of fat.

The carbs are fruit; porridge and pasta, with usually 50g sweets put in as I have sweet tooth on a night.

Protein is usually tuna, as I love tuna, but need to shop so using shakes.

Just 2500 cals, will be reducing this over the course of the next 9 weeks. Cardio every other day.

Will be running a shic and some dnp soon. Probably dnp soon, then dnp in september I imagine.

I've posted the last 6 days diet above, but like I say has slight variances.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ouch, 5.30am was EARLY this morning. Anyway got up, got cardio done. Now catching my monday to friday run of Everybody loves raymond; frasier and according to jim.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Ouch, 5.30am was EARLY this morning. Anyway got up, got cardio done. Now catching my monday to friday run of Everybody loves raymond; frasier and according to jim.


haha I do fasted cardio eod at 6 and it is a killer but I actually found that I am more capable when doing cardio fasted than I am carbed up lol

Fraiser lol .. are they still making that? haha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> haha I do fasted cardio eod at 6 and it is a killer but I actually found that I am more capable when doing cardio fasted than I am carbed up lol
> 
> Fraiser lol .. are they still making that? haha


I am an EOD man aswell! Yeah I just need to get it over with and if I eat then do it it just doesn't happen!

haha I don't think they are making any of them anymore, I know According to Jim got cancelled, Frasier ended, not sure about Everybody loves raymond?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Todays diet has been:

1 hour cardio

Meal 1 - 400ml orange juice/180g melon/225g blackberries/porridge/double shake

meal 2 - 75 pasta/sauce/5g evoo

meal 3 - 75g pasta/sauce/double shake/5g evoo

meal 4 - 125g rice/double shake/5g evoo

meal 5 - 50g sweets/shake/10g evoo

Having meal 5 now. Need to shop and have more solid protein.

Well its the last day of this week dieting for me. Been a very fun week, enjoyed it totally. Dropping carbs a little all next week by 50g to 250g. So diet will look like:

250g carbs

200g Protein

55g Fat

2300 cals total


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Get down to around 80k and we can start our competition  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good man. Get down to around 80k and we can start our competition  .


You sitting at 80k?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Give or take 25k


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Give or take 25k


haha so your 105K?

Trying to make me far too smaller to make weaker? All about tactics is it!!!

Well theres one week down, 8 weeks to go, so we will see what i'm sitting at at the end! But game on for me and you homeslice.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just testing the psychological water, mate, so to speak  . Tactics? Don't know what you mean?  .

All the best with your diet, fella. And hope you're back training soon.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Just testing the psychological water, mate, so to speak  . Tactics? Don't know what you mean?  .
> 
> All the best with your diet, fella. And hope you're back training soon.


 

ooohhhh its so on!

I really wanna be back. Got a split lined up, I'm still gonna be doing 3 days a week but higher volume, combined with some heavy duty sets.

What lifts we gonna be competing on?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ooohhhh its so on!
> 
> I really wanna be back. Got a split lined up, I'm still gonna be doing 3 days a week but higher volume, combined with some heavy duty sets
> 
> What lifts we gonna be competing on?


Defo kickbacks 

Well I'm supposed to be bodybuilding these days. Dunno if I should allow myself to be drawn into this strength thing  . Maybe we should have a most shapely calf competition or a lumpiest traps comparison or something....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Defo kickbacks
> 
> Well I'm supposed to be bodybuilding these days. Dunno if I should allow myself to be drawn into this strength thing  . Maybe we should have a most shapely calf competition or a lumpiest traps comparison or something....


haha how random. Alright, how about a high rep challenge or heaviest weight with 10 or 15 reps or something?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha how random. Alright, how about a high rep challenge or heaviest weight with 10 or 15 reps or something?


We'll compete on everything mate. Weight, lifts, size, shape, reps and all the rest eh? Should drive us both on to greatness or at least great fun anyway. I fancy myself for the weetabix eating pmsl.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> We'll compete on everything mate. Weight, lifts, size, shape, reps and all the rest eh? Should drive us both on to greatness or at least great fun anyway. I fancy myself for the weetabix eating pmsl.


Deal! I'm up for anything.

And yes you will win on weetabix eating pmsl!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

1-0 to me then  LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> 1-0 to me then  LOL


haha your far too good at tactics!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. Couldn't resist  .

All the best mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> 1-0 to me then  LOL





JPaycheck said:


> haha your far too good at tactics!


You see Jpay , there's a lot to learn from us olduns....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You see Jpay , there's a lot to learn from us olduns....


I'll give you that!

But i've got alot to teach you olduns...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you could cut the sexual tension between JP and Mingster with a knife, its so intense im getting goosebumps


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'll give you that!
> 
> But i've got alot to teach you olduns...


hmmm I'm sure you have ...................................................................................


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> hmmm I'm sure you have ...................................................................................


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you could cut the sexual tension between JP and Mingster with a knife, its so intense im getting goosebumps


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Probably the second funniest comment I have ever read on UKM after one of mine !!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just to update!

Dropping carbs by 50g from last week, its the first day and it hurts!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just to update!
> 
> Dropping carbs by 50g from last week, its the first day and it hurts!


It's a sad day mate. Carbs are our friend.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> It's a sad day mate. Carbs are our friend.


I'm still at 250g though, didn't think it would be this much of a bitch.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm still at 250g though, didn't think it would be this much of a bitch.


Yep. Not looking forward to doing a cut. Still a ways in the future thankfully.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yep. Not looking forward to doing a cut. Still a ways in the future thankfully.


Not looking forward to dropping further I know that!

Got cardio in the morning aswell, that will wipe me out. I won't be dropping carbs too low, won't be able to handle it.

When will you be dieting?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Not looking forward to dropping further I know that!
> 
> Got cardio in the morning aswell, that will wipe me out. I won't be dropping carbs too low, won't be able to handle it.
> 
> When will you be dieting?


HaHa. Plan is to bulk till Christmas, mate. Then long slow cut leading to bodybuilding debut in 050's comp May 2112. If my nerve holds that is lol. Only done strength shows before.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Plan is to bulk till Christmas, mate. Then long slow cut leading to bodybuilding debut in 050's comp May 2112. If my nerve holds that is lol. Only done strength shows before.


So your competing in the O50's at the ripe age of 151?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. Going into deep freeze in 6 weeks....Er pmsl...slight misprint there. I meant 2012. Just finished shoulder workout is my excuse  .

Anyway 2112 was a cracking Rush album.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yep. Going into deep freeze in 6 weeks....Er pmsl...slight misprint there. I meant 2012. Just finished shoulder workout is my excuse  .
> 
> Anyway 2112 was a cracking Rush album.


You Sly and wesley snipes in deep freeze 

That will be pretty awesome. I imagine its a nerve racking thing getting up on stage in some budgie smugglers


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> You Sly and wesley snipes in deep freeze
> 
> That will be pretty awesome. I imagine its a nerve racking thing getting up on stage in some budgie smugglers


You're not kidding!! I'll need some serious convincing nearer the time, but trying not to think too far ahead at minute.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be quite strange first time out in the man thong..

Maybe half a banana celotaped onto the end of your c*ck would hep with confidence


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Would be quite strange first time out in the man thong..
> 
> Maybe half a banana celotaped onto the end of your c*ck would hep with confidence


haha ohhh i'de be stuffing!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Would be quite strange first time out in the man thong..
> 
> Maybe half a banana celotaped onto the end of your c*ck would hep with confidence


LOL. Not much room for anything else in there, mate :whistling:


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Not a subject I'd post a thread on.. BUT.. I wonder how many people stuff for a show.. bet there are a few exotic items under the smugglers


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Not a subject I'd post a thread on.. BUT.. I wonder how many people stuff for a show.. bet there are a few exotic items under the smugglers


usually i stuff mmy mates knob down mine as its much bigger


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Todays diet, first day of drop in carbs.

Meal 1 - 300ml orange juice/225g blackberries/porridge/2 pieces of toast/30g butter/shake

meal 2 - 125g rice/shake/10g evoo

meal 3 - banana/shake/10g evoo

meal 4 - shake w/100ml milk

meal 5 - double shake/10 evoo

250g carbs

209g protein

55g fat

2331 cals


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

nice diet jp,you on a cut, whats the target weight?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mal said:


> nice diet jp,you on a cut, whats the target weight?


Yeah i'm dieting, just annoyed at having to use so many shakes because I need to go shopping! I'm not sure what the target weight is tbh. I am just dieting for 9 weeks, well 8 weeks left now. I will probably lose quite alot on this diet since I am now natural and doing cardio.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Im in the same boat mate get paid on thursday and i've just finished up my last shake and the fridge is empty! gonna go to the shop and pick up a few packs of sliced turkey breast n some eggs to keep me going..

Did you say you were gonna throw in some clen? or are you having a meds detox lol?

Do you know your starting bf% bud?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Im in the same boat mate get paid on thursday and i've just finished up my last shake and the fridge is empty! gonna go to the shop and pick up a few packs of sliced turkey breast n some eggs to keep me going..
> 
> Did you say you were gonna throw in some clen? or are you having a meds detox lol?
> 
> Do you know your starting bf% bud?


Moneys not great on this end either, its an expensive life.

I am taking some clen in the morning, 80mg sometimes 120mg.

No i've never been a fan of BF%, ofcourse competition wise its usefull, i'm a mirror man myself.

Started at 123.4kg, now at 119.2, so I am losing some water and bloat, which is good, bit will be fat. Cardio was almost impossible this morning, I have a Digital radio alarm clock and normally wake up to Absolute Rock, instead woke up to radio 1 playing some sort of loud dance crap music, so I was instantly in a bad mood. Sat on my bike pedalling away in a really bad mood thinking "I hate radio 1, waking me up at half 5 to dance crap". Anyway, feeling better now. Chilling with my monday-friday run of everybody loves raymond, frasier and according to gym.

Had my breakfast, the drop in carbs, even by 50g makes me have alot smaller breakfast which I don't enjoy. I guess its just worry about being short on carbs and not spacing them evenly through the day. EVen though I plan my diet the night before I still worry about it.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

monday-friday run of everybody loves raymond, frasier and *according to gym*.

A sneaky pun there.

May add some clen in later in my cut but apart from abit of letro and some hgh I want to limit the amount of meds I take for a while 

Yeah me too bud. We train to look good.. If your happy with your apperance and you find out your bf% is on the high side would that number make you feel worse about the way you look?

Yeah it is expensive but I dont drink, smoke etc so instead of spending 70-100 on beer, clubs and **** at the weekend I buy food and sups lol

Im more of a Heavy metal, Rock, d&b fan myself so waking up to cotton eye jo wouldn't put me in the best of moods either.

Least you maaged to force out the cardio session lol I have only just sent my son to nursery so I'm of for some carbed up, lethargy cardio at 9.. Time to get the giant cup out and fill it with 4-5 ts of coffee haha!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> monday-friday run of everybody loves raymond, frasier and *according to gym*.
> 
> A sneaky pun there.
> 
> ...


haha you spotted that did you!

Yeah sometimes I feel like that. And its good sometime I guess.

yeah it could feel that way, I mean personally I am a fan of what would be considered a high bodyfat percentage in boddybuilding terms. I like the big powerlifter look, but its not for all. I suppose alot of people depend too much on a bodyfat reading, I think its different for everyone and the mirror should be the main guide unless your a competitive bodybuilder.

haha yeah same here, no ****, booze or clubs. I used to enjoy that alot but I could noway afford it now!

hahaha I'de love to wake up to cotton eye joe! I'm a rock, southern rock, country rock, country, blues and soul fan, so radio 1 absolutly makes me scream.

ahh I didn't know you had a son, how old? Enjoy the carbed up mass attack!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

you never sleep JP, agree with you, prefer the powerlifter look, theres nothing that puts a smile on my face more is sticking on my tshirt from baby Gap and stretchnig the motherfcuekr...what time you keep of your diet mo fo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> you never sleep JP, agree with you, prefer the powerlifter look, theres nothing that puts a smile on my face more is sticking on my tshirt from baby Gap and stretchnig the motherfcuekr...what time you keep of your diet mo fo


I don't sleep alot no, I sleep about 4-5 hours on a night, but I do get some sleep on the settee in the afternoon. haha I also love slipping into a nice tight fit babygrow and strutting my stuff. I didn't understand the 'what time you keep of your diet mo fo', something about me being a mothertrucker


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I don't sleep alot no, I sleep about 4-5 hours on a night, but I do get some sleep on the settee in the afternoon. haha I also love slipping into a nice tight fit babygrow and strutting my stuff. I didn't understand the 'what time you keep of your diet mo fo', something about me being a mothertrucker


haha should have worded it better, meant what time after you get up to you eat frist meal, you a fasted cardio fella


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Is there any actual food in your diet !!!!

Get some turkey mince, Its cheap its lean and a good source of protein ( said in a george forman rap way )

I am on a tight budget so when I cut I concentrate on eating my carbs at the right time and drinking water before a meal, fasted cardio

I find cheap **** everywhere to be honest. Theres always a way

Little vid for you


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> haha should have worded it better, meant what time after you get up to you eat frist meal, you a fasted cardio fella


ahhh yes! every other day I do cardio, so I get up at 5.30am, start cardio at 6am, finish cardio at 7am, the have first meal at 7.15am ish, just as soon as I can after cardio. On non cardio days I eat straight away. I don't do fasted cardio for any benefit, its purely because I can't do cardio once I've started to eat, thats my only reason.



retro-mental said:


> Is there any actual food in your diet !!!!
> 
> Get some turkey mince, Its cheap its lean and a good source of protein ( said in a george forman rap way )
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vid 

I think I eat quite alot really. Always have porridge, pasta, rice, fruit. Its just meat sources that I don't have at the minute, moneys a little tight at the minute but should pick up, hopefully!

I am gonna start getting meat from Aldi, always see some nice meat in the paper in the morning while I eat breakfast, and having had some steak from there once, it was fooking delicious.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

to be honest i find lidl and aldi meat is better than asda and tesco. I buy my meat from a meat van at a market. We get ?20-?30 worth of silverside which i do some steaks, roasting joints and even mince it as its cheaper than mince !!!!! we get chicken breast too which works out to be 2 extra pieces than in the cheapest supermarket.

I am right into turkey mince at the moment though due to the price !!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> to be honest i find lidl and aldi meat is better than asda and tesco. I buy my meat from a meat van at a market. We get ?20-?30 worth of silverside which i do some steaks, roasting joints and even mince it as its cheaper than mince !!!!! we get chicken breast too which works out to be 2 extra pieces than in the cheapest supermarket.
> 
> I am right into turkey mince at the moment though due to the price !!!!!


I agree with you there, asda meat sucks!

That sounds great, i am gonna sort something out with a local company or something, there must be an advantage to being surrounded by farms!

I mix up my meats too, but freakin' love steak.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Jp quick q mate. When cruising do you prefer test e or sus?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Jp quick q mate. When cruising do you prefer test e or sus?


test E for me buddy, never used Sus.

So couldn't say which one I prefer, but its quite possible Sus would be a better option.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What reason do u see sus to bs better in your opinion mate?

Just I have a full sus and not much teste been using sus on blast with cutabolic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> What reason do u see sus to bs better in your opinion mate?
> 
> Just I have a full sus and not much teste been using sus on blast with cutabolic


I just think it would be beneficial to have the quick kick and the longer esters, especially since active/half lives are so debated, I would prefer to be safe and secure that I was on at all times.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> to be honest i find lidl and aldi meat is better than asda and tesco. I buy my meat from a meat van at a market. We get ?20-?30 worth of silverside which i do some steaks, roasting joints and even mince it as its cheaper than mince !!!!! we get chicken breast too which works out to be 2 extra pieces than in the cheapest supermarket.
> 
> I am right into turkey mince at the moment though due to the price !!!!!


Yes Aldi and Lidl are good ... I buy Aldi chicken breast and steak mince, though I buy proper steak from Morrisons . Aldi are also good for basics such as tinned tomatoes and Pasta etc, and their frozen fish is worth looking at ... I buy my milk from Morrisons as it has longer 'use by' dates, and Morrisons sell 4 (smallish) avocados for a pound ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Yes Aldi and Lidl are good ... I buy Aldi chicken breast and steak mince, though I buy proper steak from Morrisons . Aldi are also good for basics such as tinned tomatoes and Pasta etc, and their frozen fish is worth looking at ... I buy my milk from Morrisons as it has longer 'use by' dates, and Morrisons sell 4 (smallish) avocados for a pound ...


Mince from aldi is beautiful!

Steaks a difficult one for me, I like to visit butchers but am finding more than not that butchers are compromising on quality.

I use tesco for fruit, everything aside from the 'ripen at home' stuff, because IT NEVER RIPENS!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Mince from aldi is beautiful!
> 
> Steaks a difficult one for me, I like to visit butchers but am finding more than not that butchers are compromising on quality.
> 
> I use tesco for fruit, everything aside from the 'ripen at home' stuff, because IT NEVER RIPENS!


Morrisons steak mince is a thing of beauty! Especially when you make these with abit of bacon on top! http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/homemadebeefburger_83644


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Morrisons steak mince is a thing of beauty! Especially when you make these with abit of bacon on top! http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/homemadebeefburger_83644


Nice work. I will be doing that!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Nice work. I will be doing that!


Let me know what you think of them mate, little tip though! go easy on the red onion, I only used like 1/5th and that was enough flavour


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Mince from aldi is beautiful!
> 
> Steaks a difficult one for me, I like to visit butchers but am finding more than not that butchers are compromising on quality.
> 
> I use tesco for fruit, everything aside from the 'ripen at home' stuff, because IT NEVER RIPENS!


Lidl would be better for fruit and veg (if you can be assed going to various different supermarkets) otherwise there is nothing wrong with Aldi fruit and veg ...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Morrisons steak mince is a thing of beauty! Especially when you make these with abit of bacon on top! http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/homemadebeefburger_83644


.... mmmm ... slurp!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> haha you spotted that did you!
> 
> Yeah sometimes I feel like that. And its good sometime I guess.
> 
> ...


Yep totally agree here. I am a fan of the powerlifting look but not the fat powerlifting look lol there are a few with fat too much fat

He's just turned 3 and is a future olympian 

Turned out that my carbed up cardio went ok.. ended up running 7k burning 700cals then did a quick 10 mins on bike to burn another 100cals so all in all not a badun


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> I just think it would be beneficial to have the quick kick and the longer esters, especially since active/half lives are so debated, I would prefer to be safe and secure that I was on at all times.


Very true, nice low dose then blast on sus also?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Very true, nice low dose then blast on sus also?


Yeah low as ya can go then blast on sus, should give gains slightly faster than test e. I really do wanna try blasting with sus cos it makes more sense, just never get round to it! You can keep me informed all the way


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Been to Aldi and got some lean diced beef, a chicken, some cod, some sauces, some pasta. Then to Tesco and got some microwave rice, some smoothie, some other bits and bobs.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice work but why microwave rice ?

And still no minced turkey !!!! its the way forward for tight budget bodybuilders or TBBB's


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Been to Aldi and got some lean diced beef, a chicken, some cod, some sauces, some pasta. Then to Tesco and got some microwave rice, some smoothie, some other bits and bobs.


what sauces, this is what confuses the hell of me, i tried that reggae reggae sauce and felt like being sicky sicky


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Chicken, rice with gravy thats got chili powder mixed in it and a drop of jerk sauce, A cheap version of chicken rice and peas !!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

No turkey that looked good and didn't really fancy it. Got Microwave rice because i've got loads of boil in the bag rice that I use normallly, this is just for when I decide to have a nice meal fitted into my macros, as its a flavoured rice with bits and bobs in it.

Sauces wise, I just get the plain pasta sauces, I eat alot of pasta, 75g's sometimes 3 times a day and love it. The absolute best sauce ever is Lloyd Grossman tomato and chilli, theyre 2 for ?2 at the moment in Tesco, if you havn't had it I strongly advise it.

Rice and peas is delicious!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Nooooo to the pasta sauces

Nothing beats a good tin of toms, basil, mixed herbs onions and some olive oil. I find the pasta sauces are to salty for my liking. chuck in some chili as well.

I cant do jars of sauce. get some good herbs, spices and when you got some spare time knock together a load and freeze them. BOOM !!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

OJay said:


> Very true, nice low dose then blast on sus also?


its does make more sense but i'm just wondering if there's enough long ester to cruise on though? http://www.endosyn.com/show_product.php?productid=8&submit=View+Product this is what i've got, this is a link to the actual website not source so hoping it ok to post it

blend is basically

30mg Testosterone Propionate - fast

60mg Testosterone Phenylpropionate (fast)

60mg Testosterone Isocaproate (slowish)

100mg Testosterone Decanoate (slow)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Nooooo to the pasta sauces
> 
> Nothing beats a good tin of toms, basil, mixed herbs onions and some olive oil. I find the pasta sauces are to salty for my liking. chuck in some chili as well.
> 
> I cant do jars of sauce. get some good herbs, spices and when you got some spare time knock together a load and freeze them. BOOM !!!!


I love my pasta sauces, theres no way I could make a sauce as good as a Lloyd grossman, plus I can't be assed :laugh:



OJay said:


> its does make more sense but i'm just wondering if there's enough long ester to cruise on though? http://www.endosyn.com/show_product.php?productid=8&submit=View+Product this is what i've got, this is a link to the actual website not source so hoping it ok to post it
> 
> blend is basically
> 
> ...


Hmm you've got a point there. This is partly the reason why I use Test E, infact probably the only reason because I can't be ****d to work out the timings.

SO its a 250 blend, props a day; p-prop is 1-2, iso 4-5 and dec 7-8 days. So you'de need to inject once a week or every 8 days. I think them esters are right, correct me if not.

But I suppose:

1-30 and gone

2-60

3-60

4-60

5-60

6-0

7-100

8-100

^thats just me thinking about it by the way.

It's very difficult and maths isn't my thing. Sus is made for TRT so definatly makes sense.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just checked and Mars said he uses sus at 250mg every 10 days on a cruise. Not sure why but I might have fecked up the esters. THIS is why I use Test E, my maths is sh1t!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think 1/2 ml every week should suffice only one way to tell  altough never cruised before, just see if gains are kept? Is that how you know if it's working?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Just checked and Mars said he uses sus at 250mg every 10 days on a cruise. Not sure why but I might have fecked up the esters. THIS is why I use Test E, my maths is sh1t!


1ml every 10 then it is.  sorry for all Q's mate appreciate answers


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just checked and Mars said he uses sus at 250mg every 10 days on a cruise. Not sure why but I might have fecked up the esters. THIS is why I use Test E, my maths is sh1t!


This is what I would do, mate. 250mg of sus every 10 days.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> 1ml every 10 then it is.  sorry for all Q's mate appreciate answers


Ahh fire away mate, its about the only subject i'm any use with  And i'm not great either haha

i enjoy chatting about this stuff anyway.

Yeah 1ml every 10 days. I know its working if I still feel like i'm on and still getting hard  and yeah I'de be checking weight to make sure your not losing muscle, but obvz water will go.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How would you run things like hcg, nolva and ai's throughout a cruise? I've been running hcg 500iu per week through this bllast which will be 6weeks


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> How would you run things like hcg, nolva and ai's throughout a cruise? I've been running hcg 500iu per week through this bllast which will be 6weeks


HCG wise, just whatever you need, until the little ojays drop.

Nolva I only take if I get any issues, and then once gone I will cease use.

Ai I don't bother with while cruising.

SO basically just as and when you need, thats how I run anyway and always works for me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention I am trying a new source out now, the prices are incredible, he has amazing feedback and its fairly secure to order from him.

Once I've used his gear, if it works and does what it should i will be completly physched cos its dirt cheap, so heres to fingers crossed!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Cheers for that


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Todays diet has been:

1hr cardio

Meal 1 - 300ml orange juice/225g blackberries/porridge

Meal 2 - 75g pasta/sauce/chicken

Meal 3 - Fishcakes/75g pasta/Sauce

Meal 4 - 3 chicken Breasts/10g evoo

247 carbs

176 protein (DAMN!)

55g fat

2187 cals

I'm super phsyched for tomorrow because I have bought Hersheys Chocolate syrup, this bad boy here!

http://www.hersheys.com/pure-products/hersheys-syrup/chocolate.aspx

Gonna be hitting that up for the next few days, great that we can get that in this country.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey OJay ran out of Pm's.

Look here: http://www.westernunion.co.uk/WUCOMWEB/staticMid.do?method=load&pagename=agentLocator

Also, I would worry about trust, but had really good feedback and base of customers. All in all I end up thinking its all the same, so would risk it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice one buddy will wait to hear your feedback


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Todays diet has been:
> 
> 1hr cardio
> 
> ...


There's a Hersheys store near where we're staying  I'll try remember to take a picture...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> There's a Hersheys store near where we're staying  I'll try remember to take a picture...


Please do!!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Jpay (Yoda) I seek your advice! Im on my 3rd day of letro (femara) and really struggeling to get to sleep.. increased body temp and can't go 10 mins without waking up needing a drink lol I know letro drys you out but this is ridiculous lol

My question is.. Do you think this is due to me tapering the dose up to quickly? I've only had 1.25mg(half a tab) today :s

I think I'll stick at this dosage until the effects decline before tapering up again, as a second opinion would you say thats a wise move?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Jpay (Yoda) I seek your advice! Im on my 3rd day of letro (femara) and really struggeling to get to sleep.. increased body temp and can't go 10 mins without waking up needing a drink lol I know letro drys you out but this is ridiculous lol
> 
> My question is.. Do you think this is due to me tapering the dose up to quickly? I've only had 1.25mg(half a tab) today :s
> 
> I think I'll stick at this dosage until the effects decline before tapering up again, as a second opinion would you say thats a wise move?


Well it depends. If you have gyno thats an appropriate dose, and you would taper it down until the gyno has gone. If your just using for eatrogen suppression you need to lower the dose to 0.25, thats enough to prevent eastrogen sides. So split the tab into 4, and take that each day, unless you have existing gyno. Or which some people prefer is to take 1.25, every other day, its kinda more practical that splitting a tab into 4.

Is it affecting your sex drive, cos that shows your taking too much?

The sleeplessness and body temp are not anything I am aware i'm afraid. I'll have a google and see if anything comes up.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah developed a little gyno during my last cycle, nolva in pct seemed to actually get rid of the most part of it and really shrunk it down but I want to do a few weeks of letro just to abliterate any traces left.. I'm more of a prevention guy so will be running low doses of letro with my cycles from now on to prevent gyno... as I want to compete in the future without any double d's or the scars from having them removed. Thanks for the reply bud I'm gonna go with the 1.25 eod approach and listen to my body as this dosage feels really strong and its obviously having an effect.

On a lighter note... I woke up this morning looking really cut lol as I dropped water weight throughout the night through sweating and going for a p*ss every 2 minutes!

For future reference I had a good google last night and elevated body temp, increased metabolic rate are sides quite commonly experienced..

My sex drive feels up!!! Suppose this could be due to the initial lowering of estro increasing test levels.

What you training today mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Yeah developed a little gyno during my last cycle, nolva in pct seemed to actually get rid of the most part of it and really shrunk it down but I want to do a few weeks of letro just to abliterate any traces left.. I'm more of a prevention guy so will be running low doses of letro with my cycles from now on to prevent gyno... as I want to compete in the future without any double d's or the scars from having them removed. Thanks for the reply bud I'm gonna go with the 1.25 eod approach and listen to my body as this dosage feels really strong and its obviously having an effect.
> 
> On a lighter note... I woke up this morning looking really cut lol as I dropped water weight throughout the night through sweating and going for a p*ss every 2 minutes!
> 
> ...


If gyno is present I would blast the **** out of it, 2 ed slowly lowering as it dissapears. I don't use letro during cycle as i find it quite harsh for eastrogen reducton.

Yeah letro can have the cutting effect aswell. Thats new to me, i have honestly never heard of them sides from letro so i'll look that up.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.drugs.com/sfx/femara-side-effects.html

Femara

All medicines may cause side effects, but many people have no, or minor, side effects. Check with your doctor if any of these most COMMON side effects persist or become bothersome when using Femara:

Back, leg, or arm pain; breast pain; constipation; cough; diarrhea; dizziness; headache; hot flashes; flushing;* increased sweating*; indigestion; joint or muscle pain; loss of appetite; mild swelling or fluid retention; nausea; *night sweats; sleeplessness*; stomach pain; tiredness; vaginal dryness or irritation; vomiting; weakness; weight gain or loss.

Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur when using Femara:

Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, or tongue; unusual ho****ness); calf pain or tenderness; chest pain; confusion; fever, chills, or sore throat; increased or painful urination; numbness of an arm or leg; one-sided weakness; severe or persistent bone pain; severe stomach pain; shortness of breath; sudden severe headache, vomiting, dizziness, or fainting; swelling of the ankles or feet; unexplained vaginal bleeding or discharge; vision or speech changes.

Couldn't see anything about metabolic rate but the source of the info I found through google last night (on some forum) must have not been very reliable.

What you training today mate? or isit a rest day?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> http://www.drugs.com/sfx/femara-side-effects.html
> 
> Femara
> 
> ...


ahhh brilliant cheers Danny. I notice it says many have or minor sides, your the first i've known to have any sides so I can add that to my info, cheers buddy.

No training for me mate, just doing cardio at the moment buddy. Well not literally at the moment but eod.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Warriors, just had some of the aldi frozen cod, its ****ING beautiful! Cooked it in tinfoil with 20g butter ontop and some salt and pepper. Had it alongside some microwavable rice that was curry infused with veg mixed in.

Absolutly spot on.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm addicted to lidl's ostrich steaks and birds eyes rice infusions

the steaks are a steal at 2 for ?5 too


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> I'm addicted to lidl's ostrich steaks and birds eyes rice infusions
> 
> the steaks are a steal at 2 for ?5 too


where the [email protected] did me pound sign go? ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MonsterMash said:


> where the [email protected] did me pound sign go? ?


They don't work since the update, i've got my admin assistant Lorian on it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> They don't work since the update, i've got my admin assistant Lorian on it.


Crack the whip...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Crack the whip...


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Went here just for you JPay


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Went here just for you JPay
> 
> View attachment 60426
> 
> ...


Mate!

Words cannot express! That giant chocolate bar and the giant syrup bottle. I literally went "awww", I know how homer simpson feels when he does that.

This is gonna said bad, but who's the girl and how old?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Mate!
> 
> Words cannot express! That giant chocolate bar and the giant syrup bottle. I literally went "awww", I know how homer simpson feels when he does that.
> 
> This is gonna said bad, but who's the girl and how old?


My sister and to young 

But glade you like the pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Went here just for you JPay
> 
> View attachment 60426
> 
> ...


ah man i would have had a field day there! eating everything in sight!

would have come back looking like the michelin man lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Mate!
> 
> Words cannot express! That giant chocolate bar and the giant syrup bottle. I literally went "awww", I know how homer simpson feels when he does that.
> 
> This is gonna said bad, but who's the girl and how old?


youre worse than glenn quagmire you are!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> My sister and to young
> 
> But glade you like the pics.





ricky23 said:


> youre worse than glenn quagmire you are!


no no no no no no, not like that you fools!

I was hoping it was your sister, cos I was thinking, if she works there she is far too young! Then I thought, hmm has he just asked a random child to pose for him!

I didn't mean that, your all weirdos 

I hope you are taking plenty of pics cos I really wanna see them, and if you create a thread then your undoubtfully my member of the month for next month due to doing all this for your sister.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> no no no no no no, not like that you fools!
> 
> I was hoping it was your sister, cos I was thinking, if she works there she is far too young! Then I thought, hmm has he just asked a random child to pose for him!
> 
> ...


It's cool dude, I didn't think you where being weird 

Yep, lots of pictures. It's fuking awesome here. I am going to find out how we can move here, no joke! Off out now, to look for twinkies and coffee


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> no no no no no no, not like that you fools!
> 
> I was hoping it was your sister, cos I was thinking, if she works there she is far too young! Then I thought, hmm has he just asked a random child to pose for him!
> 
> ...


lol just joking mate

i know you didnt mean it like that, was just yankin ya chain!

quagmire is my hero btw


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> It's cool dude, I didn't think you where being weird
> 
> Yep, lots of pictures. It's fuking awesome here. I am going to find out how we can move here, no joke! Off out now, to look for twinkies and coffee


I don't blame ya. When ya move them, just so you know, I'm coming with ya.



ricky23 said:


> lol just joking mate
> 
> i know you didnt mean it like that, was just yankin ya chain!
> 
> quagmire is my hero btw


haha I know mate!

I love Quagmire:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Todays diet has been and is:

Meal 1 - 400ml orange juice/450g yogurt

Meal 2 - bagel/40g Hersheys syrup/200g chicken

Meal 3 - rice/200g fish/20g butter

Meal 4 - 200g diced beef/sauce

Meal 5 - 250ml smoothie/150g chicken

245g carbs

202g protein

56g fat

2290 cals

I'm dropping carbs again by 50g next week, thats when It's gonna start to be really hard, 200g of carbs ain't a hell of alot to play with, but i'll do the best I can. Got cardio in the morning, not looking forward to it, I know its gonna hurt, only 8 hours till I get up, so 8 and a half hours till cardio!

Just about to plan my diet for tomorrow, so I know what I can look forward to when I finish cardio. Just thinking about further down the line, i've mentioned i'll be dieting for 9 weeks, this is basically a plan to get as lean as possible, I've planned out each week, with what macros I will be using.

Its basically a drop in carbs for the first few weeks, then when carbs hit 175g I will drop fat from 55g to 45g, then begin to lower carbs again, just gonna hold protein at 200g.

Basically I will be dropping probably alot of weight, including muscle, but I want to get healthy, so It's all good in the long run. I know how to put muscle on again and am willing to do that, but I just need to be healty, so its gonna be weird! But well worth it.

Always Believe Warriors!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

you must be staving eating so little .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> you must be staving eating so little .


I could be.

But I think I am doing pretty well with my meals. Like high quantity food, rice for example, it never ends.

Although today my diet looks very small, normally it doesn't look that way tbh.

No hunger so far.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I could be.
> 
> But I think I am doing pretty well with my meals. Like high quantity food, rice for example, it never ends.
> 
> ...


i would feel like a pow lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> i would feel like a pow lol


on the contrary, I'm Rambo.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

It took everything I had this morning to drag my ass out of bed this morning. The only thing that got me up was:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You're obsessed lol! Although he was my fav too.... :thumbup1:

What you up to today then mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> You're obsessed lol! Although he was my fav too.... :thumbup1:
> 
> What you up to today then mate?


Just checking out my run of raymond, frasier and accoring to jim.

Later i've gotta go into the city and run some errands and shizz, apart from that, sweet FA.

What about you?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Frasier, I fvcking love that series...reminds me of the good old days!

Well I've finished work, going to have to sleep at some point, get up and smash the gym in - shouldn't take an hour, meals already prepared,, then back on here in between studying (study Law through the Open University) and watching x-files (currently up to season 5!), reliving my childhood whilst wishing my life away until I get redundancy in March (currently in the Navy - shore based though  ).......I'm on leave for 3 weeks as of end of next week though!! :bounce:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> Frasier, I fvcking love that series...reminds me of the good old days!
> 
> Well I've finished work, going to have to sleep at some point, get up and smash the gym in - shouldn't take an hour, meals already prepared,, then back on here in between studying (study Law through the Open University) and watching x-files (currently up to season 5!), reliving my childhood whilst wishing my life away until I get redundancy in March (currently in the Navy - shore based though  ).......I'm on leave for 3 weeks as of end of next week though!! :bounce:


Sounds like you've got it made:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Just checking out my run of raymond, frasier and accoring to jim.
> 
> Later i've gotta go into the city and run some errands and shizz, apart from that, sweet FA.
> 
> What about you?


damn hobo's 

where u from JP?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn hobo's
> 
> where u from JP?


 

I'm billed from parts unknown.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hmmmm...ur giving off a 'yank' vibe


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I reckon you're teeside boro lad!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> hmmmm...ur giving off a 'yank' vibe


Fraid not dude.



DrHunter said:


> I reckon you're teeside boro lad!!


I have no idea where that is.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

winchester hot or cold....lets play


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> winchester hot or cold....lets play


Theres nothing to play, I hail from parts unknown.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Theres nothing to play, I hail from parts unknown.


hairy muff


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Theres nothing to play, I hail from parts unknown.


Jpay is the love child of Barsnack and Dolly the Sheep and lives on a hillside somewhere 'ooop norf'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

FINE! Wanna know where i'm from?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't believe I fell for it!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> I can't believe I fell for it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

my blood workplace has blocked youtube vids!!!!

im dying to see them!

screw this im taking half the day off lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


>


People should communicate via video only :laugh:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> People should communicate via video only :laugh:


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

How is your back JP? Are you back training again? Sorry i havent read your log for a while


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


>


Great find.



Space.Docker said:


> How is your back JP? Are you back training again? Sorry i havent read your log for a while


  yeah buddy, totally fine now. Just cardio at the moment.


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

Is drhunter the new you jp likes every post in nearly every thread think uve got an

Admirer Hahahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Young_Monster said:


> Is drhunter the new you jp likes every post in nearly every thread think uve got an
> 
> Admirer Hahahaha


I wasn't aware.

Its always the same, with success comes the drags of society hanging on your gold coated coat tails.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

HaHa. Have you got an all seeing eye, mate. You have the fastest like finger in the west lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Have you got an all seeing eye, mate. You have the fastest like finger in the west lol


haha I try to get around!

I just slag myself all over the forum as fast as possible :laugh:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hmmmm...ur giving off a 'yank' vibe


Yup me too. The evidence for JP being from the colonies:

1/. Hershey's Syrup, not sure we get this on our side of the pond.

2/. "Just checking out my run of raymond, frasier and according to jim." - not sure we get according to Jim over here either.

3/. Later i've gotta go into the city and run some *errands* and shizz, apart from that, sweet FA. - Errands, hmm sounds colonial to me! 

C'mon JP 'fess up - I reckon you know all the words to "Oh say can you see, by the dawn's early light..." and "I pledge allegiance to the flag of the...".

Dogg dizzle to the fizzle dizzle, or shizz.

cheers,

Diggy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> "Oh say can you see, by the dawn's early light..."


"oohhh say does that star spangled banner yet wave"

Thats my favourite part


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> "oohhh say does that star spangled banner yet wave"
> 
> Thats my favourite part


You see, you see!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> You see, you see!


I'm certainly not a yank matey.

However I am hog wild:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Got it ****ing made right now, chilling watching Steven Seagal Lawman series 2 that just turned up in the post. Just smashed down 250g of unbelievably nice cod with salt and pepper, with curry and veg infused rice. Washing it down with a beatiful lemonade.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Got it ****ing made right now, chilling watching Steven Seagal Lawman series 2 that just turned up in the post. Just smashed down 250g of unbelievably nice cod with salt and pepper, with curry and veg infused rice. Washing it down with a beatiful lemonade.


Good stuff, mate. Sounds delicious. Just ordering a nice Chinese, and will be chilling out nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I'm eating a dish of pasta, tuna, and avocado mixed with sliced home grown tomatoes and home grown parsley and getting ready to watch Gardeners World


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good stuff, mate. Sounds delicious. Just ordering a nice Chinese, and will be chilling out nicely :thumbup1:


What ya ordering mate?



Greshie said:


> Well I'm eating a dish of pasta, tuna, and avocado mixed with sliced home grown tomatoes and home grown parsley and getting ready to watch Gardeners World


Hmm I could eat that right now! Home grown tomatoes are just fantastic.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hmm I could eat that right now! Home grown tomatoes are just fantastic.


mmm it's a variety called favorita ... small and very sweet flavour


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> What ya ordering mate?
> 
> Hmm I could eat that right now! Home grown tomatoes are just fantastic.


Kung Po Chicken, boiled rice, prawn crackers and will share a portion of chips and curry sauce with the missus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Kung Po Chicken, boiled rice, prawn crackers and will share a portion of chips and curry sauce with the missus


Smash the sh.it out of it buddy!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just blasted through the first disk of Steven Seagal: Lawman, it was awesome, really developed it from last season and brought his family into it.

Awesome.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

ive seen a few of those steven segal lawman, good show would be good for cardio times 

another question to fire at you mate 

after a blast if doing 1/2ml of sus in your standard EOD shots would you do your first shot of sus 10days after your last eod shot or two days after the last blast shot?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm certainly not a yank matey.


Oh God. You're not ...... Canadian ...... are you?

Cheers

D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> ive seen a few of those steven segal lawman, good show would be good for cardio times
> 
> another question to fire at you mate
> 
> after a blast if doing 1/2ml of sus in your standard EOD shots would you do your first shot of sus 10days after your last eod shot or two days after the last blast shot?


Thats weird, I was thinking the exact same thing, it would be great for cardio!

Personally I would probably do 10 days afterwards.



DiggyV said:


> Oh God. You're not ...... Canadian ...... are you?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


haha not Canadian pal.

Just had some Grandessa peanut butter, twas awesome. Really loving my food at the minute. Just making my diced beef with curry sauce and spices. Slow cooking it in the oven.

About to watch 'River of Darkness', which is a 2010 film with some WWE stars in it, Kurt Angle, one of my heros, being the main star. Its supposed to be awfull, but may aswell watch it.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Thats weird, I was thinking the exact same thing, it would be great for cardio!
> 
> Personally I would probably do 10 days afterwards.
> 
> ...


Glad you said ten days then I'll have my last jab Sunday  then a nice rest


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Speaking of peanut butter:



Unfortunately, it tastes like shlt!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Glad you said ten days then I'll have my last jab Sunday  then a nice rest


Telll me about it, ed and eod injections are a pain in the nuts, I get depressed after a while.



Greenspin said:


> Speaking of peanut butter:
> 
> View attachment 60475
> 
> ...


SWEEEETTT!

Next to my picture aswell!!! Love you GS.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Exactly! Especially if do a duff shot and have pain from it having to do another one in couple days is harsh


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Speaking of peanut butter:
> 
> View attachment 60476
> 
> ...


Calorie free peanut 'spread' seems to me to be in the same league as caffeine free coffee ... somewhat pointless !


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

jpay when do you think you'll be back in the gym mate?

hows the injury?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Exactly! Especially if do a duff shot and have pain from it having to do another one in couple days is harsh


ahh man, I hate hitting a nerve and pulling out, blood spraying all over my radiator! Its a tough life right 



ricky23 said:


> jpay when do you think you'll be back in the gym mate?
> 
> hows the injury?


Injury is a-ok, 100%. Just awaiting till the time is right to be back in the gym. I need the signal from the warrior gods that my ship is ready and I am being called to rejoin the fight for truth and justice. All the little warriors out their will know when that times come because they will truly see me transcend from this mortal shell into a true warrior god.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Injury is a-ok, 100%. Just awaiting till the time is right to be back in the gym. I need the signal from the warrior gods that my ship is ready and I am being called to rejoin the fight for truth and justice. All the little warriors out their will know when that times come because they will truly see me transcend from this mortal shell into a true warrior god.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Injury is a-ok, 100%. Just awaiting till the time is right to be back in the gym. I need the signal from the warrior gods that my ship is ready and I am being called to rejoin the fight for truth and justice. All the little warriors out their will know when that times come because they will truly see me transcend from this mortal shell into a true warrior god.


You on the whacky baccy again ?? Warrior Gods pfft ! ... stop prevaricating and get your ass back in the gym .....  xx


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> You on the whacky baccy again ?? Warrior Gods pfft ! ... stop prevaricating and get your ass back in the gym .....
> View attachment 60479
> xx


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


>







Had an awesome breakfast this morning.

400ml Milk, 40g of Hershey syrup and 20g Grandessa peanut butter. Made a super awesome milkshake.

Had this with pancakes and hershey syrup.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Had an awesome breakfast this morning.
> 
> 400ml Milk, 40g of Hershey syrup and 20g Grandessa peanut butter. Made a super awesome milkshake.
> 
> Had this with pancakes and hershey syrup.


hey man....where the protein at?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ricky23 said:


> hey man....where the protein at?


Theres a bit in there, 12g in the milk, and some on the pancakes, I think theres like 20-25g in total.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Diet Today:

Meal 1 - Pancakes/40g hershey syrup/400ml milk/20g peanut butter/20g hershey syrup

meal 2 - 125g tortellini/chicken breast/175 sauce

meal 3 -250ml smoothie/200g beef/175g sauce

meal 4 -200g beef/175 sauce

meal 5 - bread/10g peanut butter

252g carbs

174g protein

58g fat

Tomorrows diet has been planned and the diet is much more relaxed, more of a typical goverment reccomended diet, allows me to get some random stuff in I fancy.

Tomorrows diet:

291g carbs

96g protein

67g fat


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Also, got new today I should be getting gear posted monday or tuesday, so should be hitting DNP soon.

I've decided to run a dnp cycle, sticking with cardio, then get back in the gym on cycle, then back on dnp to cut fat from cycle.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you tried DNP before mate? Be good to see if that's good stuff when you get it then I'll grab some


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Have you tried DNP before mate? Be good to see if that's good stuff when you get it then I'll grab some


Never had it before. Like we discussed in PM, from that same source, so if its any good i'll let ya know, same with the other stuff, but don't think I will be running a full cycle until September.

Plans may change though.

Wanna finish the next 7-8 dieting, just to prove to myself that I can!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Read your journal from start to finish jp,still none the wiser lol cant work out if your 18yrs or 40 yrs old,but good read anyway


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JP - did you have to wait for a source to re-stock on DNP? I got the last batch not but 2 weeks ago!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> JP - did you have to wait for a source to re-stock on DNP? I got the last batch not but 2 weeks ago!


Well he was closed when I first tried to order, and then I forgot all about it. But I know I got near the end cos he had to do a stock check before he confirmed my order.

How you finding it then?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Well he was closed when I first tried to order, and then I forgot all about it. But I know I got near the end cos he had to do a stock check before he confirmed my order.
> 
> How you finding it then?


It's the shizzle!! Only taking 400mg per day, very manageable sides wise, although it does make me really thirsty and crave carbs!! :cursing:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cardio was so easy and so awesome this morning, I missed cardio yesterday, so have to do it this morning and as normal tomorrow just to make up the lost hour.

Only reason it was good was that I was watching Breaking Bad, really great series, so glad MS turned me into it.

Followed up cario with a trip to the shop and got a chicken, some mince, steak, 2 packs of fish, 2 lloyd grossman sauces (still 2 for £2), 3 milks (3 for £3). And for breakfast made a milkshake with 500ml of milk, 40g hershey syrup and 10g peeanut butter. Was awesome as always.

Gonna troll this forum, got some work to do on my laptop, waiting for an email aswell, and wanna watch some more Breaking Bad but if I keep it for cardio it will make me phsyched for cardio....descisions descisions....


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Keep it for cardio it's a treat to make you look forwards to it 

What's it about?

I posted a q about staying on blast on the steroids forum if anyway could take a look not sure why didn't just post here lol!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You watch a lot of tv mate. I'm the opposite these days, hardly switch the thing on at times.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Keep it for cardio it's a treat to make you look forwards to it
> 
> What's it about?
> 
> I posted a q about staying on blast on the steroids forum if anyway could take a look not sure why didn't just post here lol!


Can you post the link mate? I'm super lazy :laugh:



Mingster said:


> You watch a lot of tv mate. I'm the opposite these days, hardly switch the thing on at times.


I do actually. Well I don't watch TV, I watch films and TV series online.

If I can't watch loads at once I don't bother.

Never watch tv though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. Used to watch tv for sport mostly but now watch online. Think I'll sell my telly  .


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=144574


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dont you get enough cardio from typing on your laptop so much...you say your goin on cycle then off and back on dnp, is it a short cycle (6weeks etc) were pct isn't needed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> dont you get enough cardio from typing on your laptop so much...you say your goin on cycle then off and back on dnp, is it a short cycle (6weeks etc) were pct isn't needed


I'm still planning when my blast will be. Dnp is gonna be asap mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I'm still planning when my blast will be. Dnp is gonna be asap mate


looking forward to it...im guessing DrHunter is G-Fresh, if so think was asking him about it previously, looks the shizzle, although think you'll have to wear a wetsuit to bed


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> looking forward to it...im guessing DrHunter is G-Fresh, if so think was asking him about it previously, looks the shizzle, although think you'll have to wear a wetsuit to bed


erm I realise I am pretty naive about all this stuff but why should Jpay need to wear a wetsuit in bed ??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> erm I realise I am pretty naive about all this stuff but why should Jpay need to wear a wetsuit in bed ??


Cos........(cue the music)....

I'm too sexy for my bed, to sexy for my bed, so sexy it hurts

I'm to sexy for my body, too sexy for my body

and so on and so on


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Cos........(cue the music)....
> 
> I'm too sexy for my bed, to sexy for my bed, so sexy it hurts
> 
> ...


I knew I shouldn't have asked ..................


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Greshie said:


> erm I realise I am pretty naive about all this stuff but why should Jpay need to wear a wetsuit in bed ??


for all the sweating dnp causes


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> for all the sweating dnp causes


ah so he'll turn into a big drip .... I seeeeeeeeee


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well i'm up in 6 hours for cardio so need to get some shuteye.

Laters


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I can't bothered to post my diet sometimes cos it gets late and im tired, if i don't bother it means ive successfully hit my macros.

if you really care then ask if i don't post it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Only weighed in 0.6kg lighter this morning, not happy with that but it will have to do.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Its the start of week 3 anyway. Which means another awfull drop in carbs, really not looking forward to it now. It will actually feel like i'm dieting. SO macros from this week (tuesday to tuesday) will be:

200g carbs

200g protein

55g fat

The lower my macros go the more I tend to use shakes for protein sources. But this time round I am keeping fat higher than I would normally, alot of the time I keep fat very low. But if you eat proper good food then you will find its very difficult to hit 55g of fat, when pasta/rice have 1g of fat per serving and fruit has nothing. So the sauces I use for the pasta tend to have about 5g of fat in them, even so I struggle to get past 30g without the use of peanut butter or butter. I do use EVOO but find that 10g of extra virgin olive oil poured on rice isn't the nicest thing to eat. For this reason I will be using alot of milk over the next week, on the basis that 100ml is 4.8g carbs/3.6g protein and 1.8g of fat, can't really go wrong there with an all round macro count.

This morning I made my milkshake again, 500ml of milk, 40g of hershey syrup and 10g peanut butter, put it in milkshake maker and gives me around 30g of protein. My next meal today will be 125g of tortellini and a steak, with some sauce for the pasta. Havn't actually planned my day out as I normally would, I just planned them first 2 meals, because I was very tired last night and knew if I atleast had my first 2 meals sorted I could get a good start on the day and work it out then.

Sat about waiting for a delivery, supposed to be here between 2.30 and 3.30pm but who knows when it comes to delivery men. So the plan for now is to kick back and watch some Breaking Bad. Into the second series and loving every minute.

Anyway, my pointless rant is over. Although I suppose its my journal so I should be writing this kind of stuff.

I notied I've got nearly 10,000 views in this journal, not sure why!

Peace


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Source has informed me postage will happen to tomorrow now due to amount of orders, so hopefully it will be posted tomorrow, meaning i'de get it Saturday hopefully. Depending what style its sent.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Its the start of week 3 anyway. Which means another awfull drop in carbs, really not looking forward to it now. It will actually feel like i'm dieting. SO macros from this week (tuesday to tuesday) will be:
> 
> 200g carbs
> 
> ...


Why dont you add full fat cocnut milk to up your fats, the stuff is full of it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Why dont you add full fat cocnut milk to up your fats, the stuff is full of it


I don't like it mate. Thats the only reason tbh. I love Peanut Butter and regular Butter, so just tend to use these.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

So how much are you trying to lose JP? Do you have a target to work towards?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> So how much are you trying to lose JP? Do you have a target to work towards?


No mate. Someone asked this earlier, I've just got 9 weeks and will stop dieting then.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> I don't like it mate. Thats the only reason tbh. I love Peanut Butter and regular Butter, so just tend to use these.


a cple table spoons in your meals and you wont taste it JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cultivator said:


> a cple table spoons in your meals and you wont taste it JP


Its the smell and everything, I just gag at it.

Right, gotta do some washing up!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you not have nuts to up fats mate?

Avocados?

You're onto the second series of breaking Bad already?....either you done a **** load of cardio or you're not just sticking to watching it with cardio....


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Go steady on Breaking Bad mate, you'll run out like I always do and be left waiting weekly for each episode :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Can you not have nuts to up fats mate?
> 
> Avocados?
> 
> You're onto the second series of breaking Bad already?....either you done a **** load of cardio or you're not just sticking to watching it with cardio....


Nuts, I'lll be taking that suggestion. I like to blend them into shakes. Cheers OJay or something on series 2.

Well season one was only 7 episodes of 45 mins each, and i'm into like episode 6



TrainingwithMS said:


> Go steady on Breaking Bad mate, you'll run out like I always do and be left waiting weekly for each episode :lol:


Yeah I know mate. I am loving it. But not worried cos i'm watching True Blood Weekly, Superman Weekly, got all of boardwalk empire to watch, so I'm pretty much set!

Gonna have a long bath and read some old issues of flex and muscle and fitness then straight into bed.

Cardio train at 5.30am!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> No mate. Someone asked this earlier, I've just got 9 weeks and will stop dieting then.


Sorry buddy. It's a long thread and i dont always read everything. You enjoying dieting? I find it so much better than bulking. Plus it's good seeing fat drop off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> Sorry buddy. It's a long thread and i dont always read everything. You enjoying dieting? I find it so much better than bulking. Plus it's good seeing fat drop off


It depends what mood i'm in tbh. At the moment loving dieting, however I am looking forward to getting on cycle and growing.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah I know mate. I am loving it. But not worried cos i'm watching True Blood Weekly, Superman Weekly, got all of boardwalk empire to watch, so I'm pretty much set!
> 
> Gonna have a long bath and read some old issues of flex and muscle and fitness then straight into bed.
> 
> Cardio train at 5.30am!


Can't believe we're already 1/2 way through season 4 of True Blood, stil Vampire Diaries is back in September and that's better than True Blood for me. The ending to last nights ep has been threatening for ages, glad they finally got it out the way!!

Boardwalk Empire is another beast of a show and you'll be whizzing through that in no time at all too. You will no doubt find yourself saying the same thing I do frequently in a couple weeks time.....

'why the **** did I watch those now and not just save them?'

Don't worry though I've got plenty more in the locker to send your way 

You'll be getting up to do cardio just as I finish work, I don't envy that much. Saying that I'd love to be able to do any cardio now, unfortunately I can't :yawn:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, my gear has been posted yesterday. So I will recieve tomorrow before 1pm, means I can start DNP whenever I wish to do so.

I have planned my diet for tomorrow. I have my BBW Whey so tomorrow I am going to sit down and think of some potential recipes for high protein foods that are delicious. I am not sure what I will be able to come up with tbh.

I wanna redo the flapjacks. I'de like to do something with Hershey Syrup, and I wanna do something frozen or a desert type thing.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You need to change your thread title now your no longer jp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> You need to change your thread title now your no longer jp


I just went to do it, but I couldn't bring myself too, so just thought i'de leave it.

Its harsh, but for some reason JP, sounds great


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I just went to do it, but I couldn't bring myself too, so just thought i'de leave it.
> 
> Its harsh, but for some reason JP, sounds great


 :lol: Fkn hell you make me laugh...funny fcker:rockon:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

200G of carbs is harsh!

Although I am really into my white fish (cod, pollack) in the over for 20 minutes one side and 10 minutes on the other, and a sprinkling of salt and pepper before going in.

Gear should be here this morning, awaiting the postman!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm in a super awesome mood now.

Got my BBW Choc Orange whey yesterday. Won Member of the Month AND just recieved 20ml of Test E, 20ml Of Deca and 100 20mg dbol tabs, along with 100, 200mg DNP caps.

So couldn't be feeling better tbh. Diet has been great for 2 and a half weeks now, sticking to cardio every other day. Really enjoying dieting and cardio.

So yeah, good mood all around.

As some of you know I closed the log a few weeks back due to some troubles I was going through and I can truly say they are all gone and dusted away.

I am DESPERATE to get back into the gym now. Gonna start with a couple of full body workouts each week first I shall think. Then start my proper 3 day a week split, but high volume and high intensity while on cycle, I do not want or need another injury to wipe me out again, I would die.

Sooooo, rock on!


----------



## jezzab05 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just subbed hope you don't mind, rather a good read this journal.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Who's jp?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jezzab05 said:


> Just subbed hope you don't mind, rather a good read this journal.


Welcome in mate.



fatmanstan! said:


> Who's jp?


The mortal form of the Warrior.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Yo man. Congratulations on winning MotM!! :thumbup1:

Was there a new letter? I didn't get one?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Yo man. Congratulations on winning MotM!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Was there a new letter? I didn't get one?


Thankyou very much GS.

No not yet matey, apparently working on it!

How you doing?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Not to bad man. Been a bit crazy here. Will be putting a brief account of my trip on the thread I started. But a taster: My sister got bad migraine symptoms (she is a diabetic to) that she had not had before, I.e numb face and hands, blind spots in her visions etc. So, I called an on-call doctor to check it out. And the fuker

accessed the situation (not medically, but saw it was just me and her, from briton, an so good med. insurance) and charged us £3000. That is not a typo. The cnut doctor scammed us. Took all out money, and I still ow them £1000 dollars. Even though we have insurance, the charge me and I have to get it back from the insurance. But they took all they could not, and left use broke with a massive debt, and our insurance is taking ages to come through. Grrr.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Not to bad man. Been a bit crazy here. Will be putting a brief account of my trip on the thread I started. But a taster: My sister got bad migraine symptoms (she is a diabetic to) that she had not had before, I.e numb face and hands, blind spots in her visions etc. So, I called an on-call doctor to check it out. And the fuker
> 
> accessed the situation (not medically, but saw it was just me and her, from briton, an so good med. insurance) and charged us £3000. That is not a typo. The cnut doctor scammed us. Took all out money, and I still ow them £1000 dollars. Even though we have insurance, the charge me and I have to get it back from the insurance. But they took all they could not, and left use broke with a massive debt, and our insurance is taking ages to come through. Grrr.


Bloody hell!

Good job you had insurance! You should visit Hackskii while your there for a free meal until the insurance comes through. How long will that take?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> Good job you had insurance! You should visit Hackskii while your there for a free meal until the insurance comes through. How long will that take?


Not sure mate. They said they will call me today, and they have said that for the last 5 days, so....

Yeah, I thought it would be cool to go see him. I want him to adopt me , so I can live over here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> Not sure mate. They said they will call me today, and they have said that for the last 5 days, so....
> 
> Yeah, I thought it would be cool to go see him. I want him to adopt me , so I can live over here


Lets hope they get a move on! I would have dropped kicked the mothertrucker instead of paying tbh.

Just give him the puppy dog eyes and shed a single tear and I reckon he will come through.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

So started DNP this afternoon, 200mg at 1.30pm.

Just had to flea treatment my house because I saw a couple of nasty ass fleas on one of my cats, took 20-30mins to do and I was dripping by the end of it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DNP is some serious hardcore shizz!

DO NOT TAKE IT LIGHTLY!

Unless your gonna be a fatass and just sit on your ass and not do any cardio, then I imagine you'll be fine!

Sweatshirt has gone, took a dump and sweated like mad, now sat here sweating.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

It's seriously that strong mate? Take it the source was good


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> DNP is some serious hardcore shizz!
> 
> DO NOT TAKE IT LIGHTLY!
> 
> ...


You ever read the journal weeman made last year?

he was using it but higher doses i recall...thats the way he rolls...:laugh:

have a read if you get time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> It's seriously that strong mate? Take it the source was good


I don't know about the other stuff, but this seems to be absolutly spot on. I will wait a couple of days to see if each cap has the same effect, but if all is good then i'll send you a PM about you borrowing that dvd.



Rob68 said:


> You ever read the journal weeman made last year?
> 
> he was using it but higher doses i recall...thats the way he rolls...:laugh:
> 
> have a read if you get time


haha no I havn't. I know when I was browsing some old stuff someone mentioned he used it, but didn't know there was a log. Feel like finding it for me?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

its a long read

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/97363-world-weeman.html


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> its a long read
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/97363-world-weeman.html


balls to that! Cheers anyway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Recently finished cardio. It was seriously hard. Took DNP before and DNP on an empty stomach is serious shyte, felt like I was gonna spew all over, and feeling like that doesn't make an hour go quickly!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

That doesn't sound good mate but still i'm sure it will be worth while. Days like that seperate the boys from the men.

What cardio did you do? 

Dan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> That doesn't sound good mate but still i'm sure it will be worth while. Days like that seperate the boys from the men.
> 
> What cardio did you do?
> 
> Dan


1 hour every other day on my stationary bike.

I agree, it nearly seperated my stomach contents with my body.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

How long are you running dnp for mate? I've just stopped using it now, along with all my fat burners, slin/hgh/peps/aas........Going to have a month off and have decided to stay on until Christmas before having a long break, going to be a big dirty bulk style gainer (no more calorie deficit!! :bounce: ).......Fvck it!! :beer:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DrHunter said:


> How long are you running dnp for mate? I've just stopped using it now, along with all my fat burners, slin/hgh/peps/aas........Going to have a month off and have decided to stay on until Christmas before having a long break, going to be a big dirty bulk style gainer (no more calorie deficit!! :bounce: ).......Fvck it!! :beer:


I won't survive long on it, the sides are killer.

Your running everything by the sounds of it! Monster!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Look forward to watching the DVD mate


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

okay...... i've been away.... and JP has been replaced by, well, its obvious.....

but why?? :confused1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

WARRIOR!!!

Just had a MASSIVE salad with creamy garlic and hearb dressing. I am actually stuffed off salad!

I ate all my macros too soon today, this DNP is making me crave food like never before.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WARRIOR!!!


ahh, that explained it all :no:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

paul81 said:


> ahh, that explained it all :no:


I've taken alot of inspiration from The Ultimate Warrior and wanted to reflect that in my username.

Thats the boring serious answer.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> okay...... i've been away.... and JP has been replaced by, well, its obvious.....
> 
> but why?? :confused1:


He got too big for JPaycheck and wanted something more fitting to his forum importance ( in his opinion that is !)


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I've taken alot of inspiration from The Ultimate Warrior and wanted to reflect that in my username.
> 
> Thats the boring serious answer.


you wear make up and tassles?? :blink:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> He got too big for JPaycheck and wanted something more fitting to his forum importance ( in his opinion that is !)


now this, i believe :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

paul81 said:


> you wear make up and tassles?? :blink:


He's also a fan of The Rocky Horror Show .... Frankenfurter is his idol .... I'll let you make of that what you will ....


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Greshie said:


> He's also a fan of The Rocky Horror Show .... *Frankenfurter* is his idol .... I'll let you make of that what you will ....


to be fair, there are a lot of similarities! :lol:

sorry JP/warrior


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> He got too big for JPaycheck and wanted something more fitting to his forum importance ( in his opinion that is !)


Basically yes 



paul81 said:


> you wear make up and tassles?? :blink:


Don't forget the assless chaps.



Greshie said:


> He's also a fan of The Rocky Horror Show .... Frankenfurter is his idol .... I'll let you make of that what you will ....


 :lol:

Dammit Greshie, I love yooouuuuuuuu


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JP or Ulitmate Warrior isnt content with taking over UKM he now has BBC1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I deserve a medal for not binging on carbs tonight. The cravings while on DNP are just crazy!

I know your all getting bored of it, but I swear to god the only reason I am able to get up at 5.30am and do cardio and not ram a full gallon of ice cream down my throat is because of this man right here:










God he inspires me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

And due to his greatness and his inspiration. I am finally going to change my text above my photo. From the Warrior himself.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I deserve a medal for not binging on carbs tonight. The cravings while on DNP are just crazy!
> 
> I know your all getting bored of it, but I swear to god the only reason I am able to get up at 5.30am and do cardio and not ram a full gallon of ice cream down my throat is because of this man right here:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Its Mr Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

012711 Weapons of Warrior Wisdom

Hello warriors.

Here are today's Weapons of Warrior Wisdom.

It is easy to be misunderstood. It can sometimes really suck when you are. Skin takes time to thicken. And the discipline it takes to develop and then live your life by a **** What Others Think attitude is no cakewalk. Most of those who admire and respect you for it keep it to themselves for fear of wrecking their conventional, never-rock-the-boat, missionary-position-only lives.

Your jaw would hit the floor if I revealed the identity of the corporate and mainstream bigwigs and hotshots who write me in secrecy, privately cheering Warriorman on, sweating and panting at the thought of just once having the balls to tell the ones they work with, and even the ones they have to live with, that they don't give a **** what they think.

So, yeah, the loneliness and ostracization that comes along with firing both barrels and often being misunderstood can suck, sometimes. But let me tell you, it can suck a hell of a lot worse, and be far more damaging to your life, if you misunderstand yourself and never grasp who, what and why you truly are. Sacrificing the real you to live a life built on lies is one hell of a price to pay just to make sure you make nice and don't offend others with the truth.

Nineteen years ago this month I opened a gym. (I'm reminded of it because I just returned from bringing a bunch of that equipment home and outfitting a WARRIOR gym in a great old barn next to my studio.) During the remodeling way back then, I created the now familiar quote, "You must show no mercy&#8230;nor have any belief whatsoever in how others judge you&#8230;for your greatness will silence them all," and had it painted on a wall in 15? letters across the top of a Warrior Logo that had a wingspan of 6 ft by 6 ft. Just off the lower right wingtip, I wrote, Always Believe, Warrior, another 20-year-running signature trademark of mine.

This Show no mercy&#8230; quote has been often misunderstood. I want you to understand it. It's important that you do. Not for my benefit, for yours.

"Your greatness," this greatness of yours that has the power to silence others, is NOT something you build or create or manufacture externally, outside of yourself. This is not what this quote ever meant. I was never saying, using the quote, that MY Greatness is my Ultimate Warrior career in sport entertainment - and THAT is what silences others. This kind of greatness is **** compared to the kind that really matters.

What I want you to realize, what you absolutely must realize to make the MOST of your life, is that the power to silence the envious and jealous, the naysayers and critics who judge you as less worthy, less valuable and less great than you truly are doesn't come from building anything in the hope they will see it as greatness and finally shut up with their judgments. The ONLY greatness that has the power to silence them is the greatness you were born with and exist within you right now. You already possess the greatness that gives you the power.

You engage it by believing in it and the God-gifted obligation you have to stay true to it.

The only voice that matters is yours, the one within.

Pay heed to YOUR GREATNESS. Hear IT. Lean on IT. Depend on IT. Love IT.

And **** the voices of everyone else.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

look forward to keeping up with this mate  good luck with it, train hard as ever!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 012711 Weapons of Warrior Wisdom
> 
> Hello warriors.
> 
> ...


 :sleeping: :sleeping: oh sorry JP were you saying something .......... ???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> :sleeping: :sleeping: oh sorry JP were you saying something .......... ???
> 
> View attachment 60917


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, I just threw up and feel pretty sh.it.

As its nearly the end of week 3, and I'm dieting for 9 weeks, I think it would be a good idea to have a cheat every 3 weeks. And as I'm feeling awfull and my next meal should be fish and rice, i'm gonna take the rest of the night as a cheat.

Starting off with ice cream. got a pizza in the freezer and thats about it I think.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Well, I just threw up and feel pretty sh.it.
> 
> As its nearly the end of week 3, and I'm dieting for 9 weeks, I think it would be a good idea to have a cheat every 3 weeks. And as I'm feeling awfull and my next meal should be fish and rice, i'm gonna take the rest of the night as a cheat.
> 
> Starting off with ice cream. got a pizza in the freezer and thats about it I think.


If you feel sh1tty bud, cheat will probably do you the world of good, psychologically as well as physically.

Get well soon TUW, warriors should ROAR not sniffle!

:lol:

cheers

D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> If you feel sh1tty bud, cheat will probably do you the world of good, psychologically as well as physically.
> 
> Get well soon TUW, warriors should ROAR not sniffle!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Won't let me rep you again, but i'm thinking about you.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cheers mate. Won't let me rep you again, but i'm thinking about you.


Not sure I am comfortable with that thought! 

GWS TUW

Cheers

D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Not sure I am comfortable with that thought!
> 
> GWS TUW
> 
> ...


I'm surprisingly comfortable with it:lol:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You're surprisingly comfortable with a lot of things 

Get that munch in you mate be just like old times  get a pic up lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> You're surprisingly comfortable with a lot of things
> 
> Get that munch in you mate be just like old times  get a pic up lol


 

I'de love too but i've lost my camera!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Prob need to check your Bedroom...on tripod


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Prob need to check your Bedroom...on tripod


:lol:Unfortunatly I have done one of them movies:lol:

Just wiped out 2000 calories of Ice cream. Its cooled me right down and i've stopped sweating.

I can't say I don't feel weak because I still do. As I was walking to the bathroom to throw up, I put my foot on the bottom step, pressed upwards, once my leg got hold of the weight, my leg just collapsed and I fell face first into the steps!

I am actually really full aswell. Which is good because we all know how hardcore my cheat days/meals can get so I wanna take it easy. I'll have that pizza in a bit, but don't wanna go too crazy. I doubt its worth it since i'm only dieting for 9 weeks. Least I get weighed on a tuesday, so with my cheat being now it gives me time to lose some water weight.

Saying that though, I am definatly holding quite a bit of water on DNP. I've list the little bit of definition I had in my forearm and feel more wobbly, so it holds water well. I'de say it holds more water than DBOL tbh. I don't really hold much water on DBOL, but I am definatly holding with DNP.

My snot is yellow, my p.iss is flourescent yellow and my sperm, isn't yellow but a dirty cloudy colour.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds amazing stuff! Lol!

Why does it make you hold so much water?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Sounds amazing stuff! Lol!
> 
> Why does it make you hold so much water?


I don't know tbh.

I have read it makes you lose intramuscular water but hold onto subcutaneos water. So makes you look flat and fat, AWESOME!

But I don't know the scientifics of how it make syou hold water tbh.

The sweats have started again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL I did a tape ages ago.

Its not fun watching them back. Its not a turn on if your watching yourself!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Imagine the headfcuk using DNP for a show prep if it makes you look flat and fat... When you stop will that water go back intramuscular?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Imagine the headfcuk using DNP for a show prep if it makes you look flat and fat... When you stop will that water go back intramuscular?


yes, but I believe it can take up to 10 days to drop water!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Warrior you should put a pic up at the end of your bulk :')


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Warrior you should put a pic up at the end of your bulk :')


So your saying you'de like me to post a pic of myself? So your asking another man, on a bodybuilding forum to post a picture of himself.

I'm sorry but i'm straight!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Also i'm dieting for the next 6 weeks, not bulking.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Love that reply lol funny man 

Will be good to find out the length it takes to drop the water have you taken readings bf, weight etc?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> So your saying you'de like me to post a pic of myself? So your asking another man, on a bodybuilding forum to post a picture of himself.
> 
> I'm sorry but i'm straight!


Your also a very active member of the I'm straight thread :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Love that reply lol funny man
> 
> Will be good to find out the length it takes to drop the water have you taken readings bf, weight etc?


I honestly don't do BF readings. If I competed or something then I would, but since I don't I purely go on the mirror. I did take weight, so but am also dieting down slowly over the 9 weeks so it won't be a static diet. So can't be perfectly accurate howver I can give an estimation of weight lost.

I am expecting to be heavier on Tuesdays weigh in, I am holding water for certain. But am looking forward to a week or so after stopping to find out the results.



Jimmysteve95 said:


> Your also a very active member of the I'm straight thread :whistling:


:laugh:

Well ofcourse, gotta keep up appearances.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

As long as strength the same or up mirror looks good and scales show loss then can guarantee losing fat not muscle IMO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> As long as strength the same or up mirror looks good and scales show loss then can guarantee losing fat not muscle IMO


I'm not weight training at the minute but if I was I would be very weak. Its tiring moving about, being that it cuts ATP, so I would never be able to weight train. Cardio is very hard tbh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Alright in bed now.

Fan on me, sweating more than I care to describe, but all clothed have been removed and duvet whereever it landed after I threw in a hot rage.

As I missed cardio today due to illness, and I do it EOD, I have to make up for it tomorrow. But because tomorrow is my last day of the week, dieting wise, I need to do it tomorrow. So have to do 1hr tomorrow.

Then I will get weighed Tuesday morning, expecting weight gain, then back onto schedule for cardio wednesday.

But in good news, not really feeling guilty for my cheat tonight, it was pretty tame, 2000 cals of ice cream and a 2000 cal pizza. Oh and a bagel, but I did miss my last meal which was supposed to be nearly 400 cals, so only 3600 cals over budget, and now know i'm not cheating for another 21 days ish.

Anyway, end of week 3 of dieting tomorrow! Can enter week 4 feeling pretty good I would say.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

That DNP sounds like some nasty ****, your legs have been about as much use as mine are this weekend by the sounds of things. I regularly fall over around the house so I know how you feel lol. The funniest is when I do it in the gym and everyone who doesn't know me is like wtf is this clown doing stumbling round like a p1ssed up idiot :lol:

As for fans I've always got one in my room, doesn't everyone have a fan in their bedroom though in summer?

Hope you're feeling better tomorrow mate and good luck for the week!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> That DNP sounds like some nasty ****, your legs have been about as much use as mine are this weekend by the sounds of things. I regularly fall over around the house so I know how you feel lol. The funniest is when I do it in the gym and everyone who doesn't know me is like wtf is this clown doing stumbling round like a p1ssed up idiot :lol:
> 
> As for fans I've always got one in my room, doesn't everyone have a fan in their bedroom though in summer?
> 
> Hope you're feeling better tomorrow mate and good luck for the week!!


:laugh:

Whats the extent of your condition?

DNP is pretty nasty actually, I think its unfortunate that this cold clashed with the use of it.

I'm not sure, I generally run hotter than the average person so need a fan.

Cheers buddy.

P.S I'm onto Breaking Bad weekly now! Yep I smashed 3 seasons in days!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

It's very strange really and baffles my health team. My power is normal in all limbs apart from weakness in hamstrings and glutes especially the left side. On the hamstring curl machines you lie on, I can only do a few reps of the lowest weight with my left leg and the right one is ok. When I was exercising the right one was doing all the work. On leg extensions and stuff I'm fine it's just hams. My strength is really good and when I'm sat down in the gym training you wouldn't think anything was wrong with me. It's just when I get up or try to do something involving legs you know something is up.

My big problem is spasticity, I have heavy spasticity in my legs. It wasn't too bad back in 2008 after my first attack I was still ok and could walk any distance fine. I looked normal and if you didn't know I had MS you wouldn't think anything was wrong. In 2009 I had another attack and after this one my spasticity was increased, another 6 weeks later and then I was ok by summer again but my mobility wasn't as good. If I walked any distance I would get heavy clonus in my legs and pain in my back after a minute or so.

It didn't change much from then until like easter and then for some reason it got markedly worse and now I'm just about able to waddle around the house. I can sometimes walk ok around the house in the mornings and after a few sets in teh gym things loose up. When I've done my workout though obviously my CNS is agitated so my clonus and legs are shaky like for example Michael J Fox.

I sit for 10minutes then drive home, have a shake then sit for another 45minutes before it settles down and I'm back to my normal.

They're trying out another couple of drugs now and hopefully they'll resolve the spasticity. It might not alleviate the clonus or the nerve fatigue but if it does great. The last resort is botox or sativex the cannabis based spray, I'd most likely have to pay for sativex myself though as it's not licensed on the nhs in most cases and the cost of that is about £300 a month.

Sorry I've turned this fking diary into a Dr Warrior clinic...

Yeah sounds bad I think I'll just stick with trying to stay out of the biscuit tin for now 

I've always got a fan on the go, in my office and in my room. I love the cold weather, it's always easier to cool down than warm up!!

Oh dear I knew that would happen, I'll pm you torrent links for all the s4 episodes once I have tonights episode :lol:

Get on Entourage I'd say, some comedy should help you through the next couple weeks!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

You are making Jp sound like a pussy I have crazy respect for you carrying on in your condition where many would just use it as an excuse.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> It's very strange really and baffles my health team. My power is normal in all limbs apart from weakness in hamstrings and glutes especially the left side. On the hamstring curl machines you lie on, I can only do a few reps of the lowest weight with my left leg and the right one is ok. When I was exercising the right one was doing all the work. On leg extensions and stuff I'm fine it's just hams. My strength is really good and when I'm sat down in the gym training you wouldn't think anything was wrong with me. It's just when I get up or try to do something involving legs you know something is up.
> 
> My big problem is spasticity, I have heavy spasticity in my legs. It wasn't too bad back in 2008 after my first attack I was still ok and could walk any distance fine. I looked normal and if you didn't know I had MS you wouldn't think anything was wrong. In 2009 I had another attack and after this one my spasticity was increased, another 6 weeks later and then I was ok by summer again but my mobility wasn't as good. If I walked any distance I would get heavy clonus in my legs and pain in my back after a minute or so.
> 
> ...


I feel like a right little bitch now haha 

Thats some pretty heavy stuff right there. Theres still several options it seems which is always good. Do you take methylprednislone (spelling?).

Pretty hardcore to be carrying on like that. I've read about Michael J Fox having to tie his arm to his side while filming because of his PD.

£300 a month!?!? Can't you just smoke weed :laugh:



OJay said:


> You are making Jp sound like a pussy I have crazy respect for you carrying on in your condition where many would just use it as an excuse.


Exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Well I feel better today. Still can't smell or taste anything and have no appetite. Thankfully I don't feel sh.it after my cheat last night.

Because of no taste/smell or appetite I just bumped my calories for the day with a shake:

900ml milk

3 scoops choc orange whey

1 banana

100g cherry ice cream (with cherry sauce and cherries on top)

Smashed it all together and am now owning it.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

OJay said:


> You are making Jp sound like a pussy I have crazy respect for you carrying on in your condition where many would just use it as an excuse.


Thanks a lot OJay but I'm only good at the training part though. The dieting is the bit I find hardest which unluckily for me is the most important. I tip my hat to all you sickos that can stick to such rigid structured regimes for such long periods. In reality I'm just lumping some weights around a gym for 30/40 minutes a few times a week :lol:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I feel like a right little bitch now haha
> 
> Thats some pretty heavy stuff right there. Theres still several options it seems which is always good. Do you take methylprednislone (spelling?).
> 
> ...


Yeah that's about the sum of it, if you tie about 20kg of those ankle things women wear to aerobics around your ankles and walk about that's prob something like it. More like 10kg at the start of the day but as the nerves get fatigued through the day they get heavier. It's alright though I never much liked walking when I was healthy and used to get taxis for stupidly short distance. It's just nice to have the choice 

It's just a case of moving through the different meds yeah and I've got plenty of time so I just do what I'm told and see what happens. People with MS normally only take Methylprednisolone when in relapses in my experience anyway. As you probably know it's a corticosteroid used because it's and anti-inflammatory and relapses are when things flare up so to speak and inflammation is high. I've had it a couple of times when I've been in hospital for a while during my first episode and my first big relapse.

It's not that bad in reality and if I sat in my pants watching Jeremy Kyle all day I'd be in a lot worse condition than I am anyway. If you don't try to help yourself then you'll go downhill pretty quick I reckon. I saw my nurse and physio last week and they said basically if I hadn't been doing this I'd probably be in a right mess by now. I just laughed and said well I'm not going too well at the moment so hopefully these new pills work :lol:

I'm not sure if that's true about Michael J. Fox, I know he's in a show I'm watching at the moment 'The Good Wife' which is excellent. It's a legal drama based around a female lawyer and her husband who was states attorny but got caught cheating with hookers and jailed for some form of corruption. He has a recurring role as a lawyer in it, obviously as his condition is so bad it's written into the role and he plays on his illness in the courtroom to great effect. On the whole I don't have the shakes like he does, that's just an example of what my legs can be like at the end of training and also my feet are the only part of me that has this sustained clonus thankfully.

I know some people do smoke weed for pain, I was always more of a class A kind of guy and never used to like smoking weed as it just made my head spin  I gave up smoking the day I got diagnosed too as it deteriorates your neurological function so 30-40 a day probably wasn't gonna do much good. I tried it out when I was drunk in Vegas and smoking 1 cigarette turns my legs into concrete so there's obviously something in it. I would obviously go for the botox over the Sativex as that's available on the NHS and has shown to yield great results in most cases. Again hopefully these pills will do the trick and it's not a bridge I'll have to cross for sometime yet.

Enough derailing your blog anyway I'm off to the gym so back to the DNP once I've wiped my mouth after reading about that shake... I think that probably tasted nicer than my MP MRP


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Alright in bed now.
> 
> Fan on me, sweating more than I care to describe, but all clothed have been removed and duvet whereever it landed after I threw in a hot rage.
> 
> ...


Hot water bottle in the freezer then at night wrap a towel round in and place it at the back of your knees. The femerol attery will get cooled allowing the whole body to be cooler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Hot water bottle in the freezer then at night wrap a towel round in and place it at the back of your knees. The femerol attery will get cooled allowing the whole body to be cooler


ooohhhhh go retro with his knowledge!

As mentioned somehwhere else, today has been a wash, woke up at 1pm, had that high calorie shake, sraight back to sleep until 8.15pm. I think my body is hammering this cold though, thats why I am tired, the DNP is probs to blame too.

Anyway I need to get my cardio done now, what I should have done this morning!


----------



## jezzab05 (Feb 2, 2008)

BOOM! at 00:35


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jezzab05 said:


> BOOM! at 00:35


WARRIOR!!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> WARRIOR!!!


Yes in deed.

Glad to see the ROAR is back. 

Cheers

D


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i am a BB and i take DNP

you know me as warrior but you might as JP

i am a mystery as i never show my face

but know one cares as i throw 'likes' around the place

ive just won member of he month abd i am really pleased

when ive a syringe in my ass i am most at ease

i like to post my cheat meals as i like to **** of people on a cut

sometimes i cant sit as the tren causes pip in my butt

before i reveal my identiy you'll have a long wait

i was nearly found out in the thread 'im straight'

What you think


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

barsnack said:


> i am a BB and i take DNP
> 
> you know me as warrior but you might as JP
> 
> ...


Sounds about right to me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i am a BB and i take DNP
> 
> you know me as warrior but you might as JP
> 
> ...


Its actually very good!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

barsnack said:


> i am a BB and i take DNP
> 
> you know me as warrior but you might as JP
> 
> ...


Well played sir, well played reps!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You still dieting mate? Hows the back? And have you got a date pencilled in for your weights comeback?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> You still dieting mate? Hows the back? And have you got a date pencilled in for your weights comeback?


Yeah still plugging away mate.

Gyms pencilled in for tuesday, but definatly pencilled in as i'm not entirely sure if it will happen.

Cheers for asking.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah still plugging away mate.
> 
> Gyms pencilled in for tuesday, but definatly pencilled in as i'm not entirely sure if it will happen.
> 
> Cheers for asking.


Nothing wrong, I hope.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Nothing wrong, I hope.


haha nah mate.

Just dealing with things from the other day.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha nah mate.
> 
> Just dealing with things from the other day.


c'mon fairy with tassles, your FAR better than that!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Banish outside influences mate. It's your training so focus on you and you alone. I find the gym is a good place to empty my head of the sh1t that goes on in the outside world and focus on the moment. It's like when you train you focus on one set, even one rep at a time, so when you're in the gym forget the rest. Why even care? Every dog has his day as my old granny used to say.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Banish outside influences mate. It's your training so focus on you and you alone. I find the gym is a good place to empty my head of the sh1t that goes on in the outside world and focus on the moment. It's like when you train you focus on one set, even one rep at a time, so when you're in the gym forget the rest. Why even care? Every dog has his day as my old granny used to say.


t'is very true, whats makes you angry, makes you better in the gym!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Summoning up strength from all the little warriors and then he's gonna go and smash the ****ing life out of the gym next week!!!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Banish outside influences mate. It's your training so focus on you and you alone. I find the gym is a good place to empty my head of the sh1t that goes on in the outside world and focus on the moment. It's like when you train you focus on one set, even one rep at a time, so when you're in the gym forget the rest. Why even care? Every dog has his day as my old granny used to say.


Excellent post!!

The only time I can completely forget about everything is when I'm on a bench with some weights. While I'm doing my set it's just me and the dumbbells or the bar.... Then I get up to put them back, my legs remind me as I often go **** over tit :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't worry folks. I'm not letting it get me down.

I'm just working on my solution.

But believe you me, I'm gonna come out aces!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

go get em JP you've gotta test that shizzle out make sure the dvd ain't a copy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just got a boatload of paperwork through the mail, heard the thump and thought I had something good, instead 3 packages of paperwork! Yay this will be a boring day


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just got a boatload of paperwork through the mail, heard the thump and thought I had something good, instead 3 packages of paperwork! Yay this will be a boring day


Boo :thumbdown: unlucky dude


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

lee85 said:


> Boo :thumbdown: unlucky dude


I'll end up looking through it half assed and then realise later on I actualy need to read it!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'll end up looking through it half assed and then realise later on I actualy need to read it!


Do you just scan read, lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just got a boatload of paperwork through the mail, heard the thump and thought I had something good, instead 3 packages of paperwork! Yay this will be a boring day


Well at least it will keep you out of mischief for a few hours


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Do you just scan read, lol


I do , I tend to scan read documents and then go back to the parts that are of interest


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> I do , I tend to scan read documents and then go back to the parts that are of interest


haha, I do the same mate...just read the bits that look important, lol!! The most I have ever read is on this site!! :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

haha will keep me out of any escapades for certain!

Yeah i'm gonna scan and then just highlight stuff, hopefully I can fool myself into thinking I've read it.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha will keep me out of any escapades for certain!
> 
> Yeah i'm gonna scan and then just highlight stuff, hopefully I can fool myself into thinking I've read it.


Good plan bud...that may backfire all the same...well, I off to the gym...enjoy your ...ehh...paperwork :tongue:


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

How's tricks JP? Not been in here recently all gravy?


----------



## Hungry (Aug 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Well, I just threw up and feel pretty sh.it.
> 
> As its nearly the end of week 3, and I'm dieting for 9 weeks, I think it would be a good idea to have a cheat every 3 weeks. And as I'm feeling awfull and my next meal should be fish and rice, i'm gonna take the rest of the night as a cheat.
> 
> Starting off with ice cream. got a pizza in the freezer and thats about it I think.


Order in! Home cooked pizza is never as nice or as big as take-away


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Jp how come you never called . i promised you a good night ...you promised me you would call me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You had your comeback workout yet, mate?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> You had your comeback workout yet, mate?


I think he is still building himself up for it .... or rather 'dieting' (with ice cream !)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

YOOOOOO smashed paperwork.

It's all cool Ojay, still riding the gravy train alright.

Not yet ming, had a we setback.

I can't compete with someone called MonsterBalls.

I like to imagine the ice cream courses through my veins cooling me down, not sure why.

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh <-----------if your just read that it means I virtually just jizzed on your face.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> YOOOOOO smashed paperwork.
> 
> It's all cool Ojay, still riding the gravy train alright.
> 
> Not yet ming, had a we setback.


Hmmm another wee setback?



> can't compete with someone called MonsterBalls.


Ah so you should really be called midgetballs ?



> I like to imagine the ice cream courses through my veins cooling me down, not sure why.
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhh <-----------if your just read that it means I virtually just jizzed on your face.


Vanilla flavoured ... hmm personally I prefer Raspberry (icecream)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Hmmm another wee setback?
> 
> Ah so you should really be called midgetballs ?
> 
> Vanilla flavoured ... hmm personally I prefer Raspberry (icecream)


Aye a wee setback. nothing major but just a little snag.

haha not quite...well I do stay on gear alot so your not far off!!!

I like the random flavours like cherrylicious and ones with bits in and stuff like that.

Midgetballs :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cardio done.

Took a massive p*ss earlier and it started off brownish like it was while on dnp and then went back to water colour like normal, feel better within myself today and have dropped some water!....finally!

Feeling really good and based on this, I will definatly use DNP again, maybe not a 10 dayer though, maybe just 7 days.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cardio done.
> 
> Took a massive p*ss earlier and it started off brownish like it was while on dnp and then went back to water colour like normal, feel better within myself today and have dropped some water!....finally!
> 
> Feeling really good and based on this, I will definatly use DNP again, maybe not a 10 dayer though, maybe just 7 days.


TUW,

You reckon there wered any catabolic losses on DNP, or purely fat?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> TUW,
> 
> You reckon there wered any catabolic losses on DNP, or purely fat?
> 
> ...


I am very satisfied that its fat. I can't see any muscle loss whatsoever.

I can't say my physique has changed at all, apart from being obviously leaner.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I am very satisfied that its fat. I can't see any muscle loss whatsoever.
> 
> I can't say my physique has changed at all, apart from being obviously leaner.


Nice....

And you reckon 7 days is about right, or would you consider running it 2 days on 2 days off over a loger period?

I have a lot more cardio in my immediate future, but once I get down to that last awkwark 1 or 2 % left to lose then I may give DNP a look.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Nice....
> 
> And you reckon 7 days is about right, or would you consider running it 2 days on 2 days off over a loger period?
> 
> ...


A few people are suggesting 200mg daily for a long period, 200mg is actually quite managable after 2-3 days, so I think you could live a normal life with it. So for someone working or whatever i'de do 200mg for an extended period. But if you want to just do it and get it out the way, then 7-10 days, starting at 200mg, and then upping to 400mg would be a good idea I reckon.

People complain alot about not getting the results they want, I've read tons of logs and info and people are complaining about not losing enough, but they are still losing like half a stone in a week/10 days. I don't know about you but losing half a stone 10 days is pretty epic, and what fat burner or med is gonna do that?

I think its great stuff.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

^^^^ true.

Other than sweating, what were the other noticeable sides?

Cheers

D


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

1/2 St in 10 days is crazy people expect so much and want miracles, was your diet very good during the DNP?

Are you on cycle now mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> ^^^^ true.
> 
> Other than sweating, what were the other noticeable sides?
> 
> ...


What I didn't notice at the time, but have begun to notice, is you feel abit off. Its very important to drink lots of water, lots of water. Dark urine, very wet/slipperly turds. Once you come off, you begin to feel great, however I am thinking this might be due to me being half a stone lighter, I just feel so much better.

Ultimatly the sweats are the main thing, but not too bad at 200mg.

Overall, the sides are well worth the result. However I wouldn't believe the people who say you can eat whatever you want. I think thats kinda pointless.



OJay said:


> 1/2 St in 10 days is crazy people expect so much and want miracles, was your diet very good during the DNP?
> 
> Are you on cycle now mate?


Yes diet was perfect. Aside from 1 cheat meal, i thought i'de have it on DNP rather than off, I thought if I am gonna have a cheat meal may aswell be while on DNP.

I am not on cycle, first time in a long time, and still didn't lose any muscle.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

there's 19.04 likes per page in this log........thats all :turned:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> there's 19.04 likes per page in this log........thats all :turned:


haha Its not a great log tbh, I just use it to try and keep a track of whats going on.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

iv read about half of it.....plenty banter as per, way a log should be otherwise i loose interest lol :rolleye:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Are you doing a show jp?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Are you doing a show jp?


I'll see you in the bedroom for the noon show :lol:

No mate, not competing yet, but I will at some point, just need to be super hench for that mate.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha Its not a great log tbh, I just use it to try and keep a track of whats going on.


... and one day we may even get details of your workouts


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> ... and one day we may even get details of your workouts


Someday, I know I'll find that road

And i'll, pay back all I've owed

Somehow I'll bare that heavy load

Someday

Little song for you there.

I know mate, I am trying, I swear I am


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'll see you in the bedroom for the noon show :lol:
> 
> No mate, not competing yet, but I will at some point, just need to be super hench for that mate.


You can fck off i aint having you dripping all over with that dnp sweat thing lol

Ah right wasnt sure if you were aiming for stage soon

:thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Its a beautiful day out there today, so excuse me, I am going to make the most of it.

Theres this little route I used to run, but think I'll just stroll it today and see some of the weather.

Laters


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Its a beautiful day out there today, so excuse me, I am going to make the most of it.
> 
> Theres this little route I used to run, but think I'll just stroll it today and see some of the weather.
> 
> Laters


Nice..

Enjoy.

Cheers

D


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Its a beautiful day out there today, so excuse me, I am going to make the most of it.
> 
> Theres this little route I used to run, but think I'll just stroll it today and see some of the weather.
> 
> Laters


you'll be worn out and back online in ten minutes,.,,,


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Its a beautiful day out there today, so excuse me, I am going to make the most of it.
> 
> Theres this little route I used to run, but think I'll just stroll it today and see some of the weather.
> 
> Laters


Stop making excuses and get running you lazy barstool ....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Its a beautiful day out there today, so excuse me, I am going to make the most of it.
> 
> Theres this little route I used to run, but think I'll just stroll it today and see some of the weather.
> 
> Laters


good for you mate. I ran along the canal this morning. Beautiful start to the day. Mist on the water, swans with cygnets, a kingfisher and a heron. In the fields were horses with foals and cows with calves. Felt like that feckin Johnny Morris.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Its a beautiful day out there today, so excuse me, I am going to make the most of it.
> 
> Theres this little route I used to run, but think I'll just stroll it today and see some of the weather.
> 
> Laters


Enjoy bud...good on ya...maybe a wee jog won't hurt you though :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey all.

Took an hour and a half, its just over 4 miles and I stopped occasionally as the route opens out into acres and acres of pure open fields, where there is just no sound. The only thing you can hear is your own breathing. Its just beautiful to stop and look at whats around.

Saw some rabbits, some horses and plenty of birds on the route.

Truly a beautiful route that is and I have decided I will do it more often. Really clears the mind.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Took an hour and a half, its just over 4 miles and I stopped occasionally as the route opens out into acres and acres of pure open fields, where there is just no sound. The only thing you can hear is your own breathing. Its just beautiful to stop and look at whats around.
> 
> ...


Sounds great mate!! Where I used to live I went up all the hills and stay up them for ages, loved it...now I'm glasgow, there is nothing around for that...kinda jealous right now!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Took an hour and a half, its just over 4 miles and I stopped occasionally as the route opens out into acres and acres of pure open fields, where there is just no sound. The only thing you can hear is your own breathing. Its just beautiful to stop and look at whats around.
> 
> ...


Somehow all this getting back to nature , skipping through corn fields and smelling the wild flowers doesn't quite sit with the image I have of the Untimely Warrior!!! more like you'd shoot the birds , eat the rabbits and burn the fields ....................... :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Somehow all this getting back to nature , skipping through corn fields and smelling the wild flowers doesn't quite sit with the image I have of the Untimely Warrior!!! more like you'd shoot the birds , eat the rabbits and burn the fields ....................... :lol:


haha well honestly, I've not been in a great place for a little while. Just personal things which I wouldn't want to share. The Ultimate Warrior videos he does have been helping me to no end, and I emailed him and he emailed back and certainly helped me.

I was taking his advice and just going out into nature and clearing my head (theres alot certain things to think about but it would sound crazy to list them), and just trying to take a little time for me, to really find myself without the confines of a building or around people, just me and only me.

So I'm just trying to clear my head and get back to the important things.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha well honestly, I've not been in a great place for a little while. Just personal things which I wouldn't want to share. The Ultimate Warrior videos he does have been helping me to no end, and I emailed him and he emailed back and certainly helped me.
> 
> I was taking his advice and just going out into nature and clearing my head (theres alot certain things to think about but it would sound crazy to list them), and just trying to take a little time for me, to really find myself without the confines of a building or around people, just me and only me.
> 
> So I'm just trying to clear my head and get back to the important things.


Ah good you have a soul  ... everyone should have a spiritual life even if they are not religious


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Ah good you have a soul  ... everyone should have a spiritual life even if they are not religious


This is true and refreshing to hear Greshie :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hold on!

You didn't think I had a soul? mg:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hold on!
> 
> You didn't think I had a soul? mg:


you do now you mad spiritual warrior you!! :lol:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Took an hour and a half, its just over 4 miles and I stopped occasionally as the route opens out into acres and acres of pure open fields, where there is just no sound. The only thing you can hear is your own breathing. Its just beautiful to stop and look at whats around.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, the countryside, home for me mate. Off there now! 

Glad to see its brought out the fluffy, cuddly side for the Ultimate Warthog. :lol:

Cheers, and have agreat weekend everyone,

Diggy


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hold on!
> 
> You didn't think I had a soul? mg:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cardio done. Had a meal before hand as I got up earlier than planned (3am). Really enjoyed cardio, I'm getting back to the level of fitness I once had, like 8m 30 second miles over the course of 4 miles, which considering I ran that, and a 10k in 53 minutes while weighing 130kg I was very fit back then, but now I am at like 115k-ish and feel like i'm back to that fitness.

Proof that no matter how heavy you are theres no excuse to not have good cardio. I have heard on a number of occasions, for example this one guy in the gym, must have been couple of years ago, says to his mate, "i'm 16st and theyre asking me to go running for cardio (turned out he was training for mma), theres no way I'm built to run, some people are just built heavy", and I felt like saying "i'm just over 2 stone heavier and can run 10k in 53 minutes, stop being a pussy!".

Either way, sun is coming out, the birds are calling each other and my paper has just been delivered.

Bye for now


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cardio done. Had a meal before hand as I got up earlier than planned (3am). Really enjoyed cardio, I'm getting back to the level of fitness I once had, like 8m 30 second miles over the course of 4 miles, which considering I ran that, and a 10k in 53 minutes while weighing 130kg I was very fit back then, but now I am at like 115k-ish and feel like i'm back to that fitness.
> 
> Proof that no matter how heavy you are theres no excuse to not have good cardio. I have heard on a number of occasions, for example this one guy in the gym, must have been couple of years ago, says to his mate, "i'm 16st and theyre asking me to go running for cardio (turned out he was training for mma), theres no way I'm built to run, some people are just built heavy", and I felt like saying "i'm just over 2 stone heavier and can run 10k in 53 minutes, stop being a pussy!".
> 
> ...


I do 5k in 25 mins HIIT. Im bored as f*ck after that though and usually stop, i get bored very easily when doing cardio


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cardio done. Had a meal before hand as I got up earlier than planned (3am). Really enjoyed cardio, I'm getting back to the level of fitness I once had, like 8m 30 second miles over the course of 4 miles, which considering I ran that, and a 10k in 53 minutes while weighing 130kg I was very fit back then, but now I am at like 115k-ish and feel like i'm back to that fitness.
> 
> Proof that no matter how heavy you are theres no excuse to not have good cardio. I have heard on a number of occasions, for example this one guy in the gym, must have been couple of years ago, says to his mate, "i'm 16st and theyre asking me to go running for cardio (turned out he was training for mma), theres no way I'm built to run, some people are just built heavy", and I felt like saying "i'm just over 2 stone heavier and can run 10k in 53 minutes, stop being a pussy!".
> 
> ...


Good man TUW. I agree on the cardiovascular 100%. Just got back from a long walk with the dogs, its blo0dy lovely out there today.

Back in the gym proper on Monday, light legs, help me keep sane until arm and shoulder heal.

Have a great weekend buddy .

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice early cardio session, those early morning ones outside make me feel free! Just yourself and nature it's a weird hard to explain feeling


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Afghan said:


> I do 5k in 25 mins HIIT. Im bored as f*ck after that though and usually stop, i get bored very easily when doing cardio


Thats a good time. I shouldn't really do much tbh, well not when I was doing 10k's, I used to burn over a thousand calories, nearly 1300 cals, so probably didn't need to.



DiggyV said:


> Good man TUW. I agree on the cardiovascular 100%. Just got back from a long walk with the dogs, its blo0dy lovely out there today.
> 
> Back in the gym proper on Monday, light legs, help me keep sane until arm and shoulder heal.
> 
> ...


Good to hear it. You too mate, rock it!



OJay said:


> Nice early cardio session, those early morning ones outside make me feel free! Just yourself and nature it's a weird hard to explain feeling


I know it well.

Everyone else is asleep in bed, and your rocking out a nice cardio sessions asif your the last man alive!

FREEDOM!!!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Makes me feel great  I put some new pics up from yesterday, was really considering a comp until I found out the Hercules has moved and the only ukbff one in November is Liverpool! Links in my sig if you get a minute JP


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Defo cant beat an early morning jog outside when its so quiet and the air is fresh


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Watched American Physco when I got up this morning with meal 1, then did cardio, now making meal 2. Meal 2 is going to cod, veg and sweet potatoe, I've really got into sweet potatoe and I love fish as always, got a big bag of frozen veg so throw that into everything.

While meal 2 cooks and I eat it, I am going to watch True Grit, I get wood from Jeff Bridges, saw it at cinemas and tbh I really connected with Bridges in that role. It wasn't long ago that that was basically me, maybe more whiskey though


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

2 meals by 9am you fat c*nt!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

sweet potatoes rock. they'r rally good roasted, or cut them into quarters, cover with evoo, some seasoning of your choice then pop them in a hot oven for 40 min. the best chips you'll ever have.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

yep sweet potato rocks  :rockon:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Afghan said:


> 2 meals by 9am you fat c*nt!


Gotta eat to cut!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chilli said:


> sweet potatoes rock. they'r rally good roasted, or cut them into quarters, cover with evoo, some seasoning of your choice then pop them in a hot oven for 40 min. the best chips you'll ever have.


Gonna do that definatly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> yep sweet potato rocks  :rockon:


I never used to be into them, but theyre so much better than normals ones


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can't seem to like sweet potato, gave it a few chances...just no for me...and True Grit is a good film mate, the lassy talks to much, lol


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I never used to be into them, but theyre so much better than normals ones


also good mixed up with other vegetables and roasted in the oven with olive oil , garlic and herbs ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I only use normal potatoes cos im sweet enough


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Afghan said:


> I only use normal potatoes cos im sweet enough


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Don't normally post my eating but today has included some really nice meals:

500ml milk, 2 scoops protein powder and some melba toast with peanut butter

1hr cardio

4 krisprolls with butter

200g cod with a sweet potato

2 tuna steaks with a corn on the cob (just about to eat)

and before bed - 300ml milk, 1 scoop protein powder


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

you going to bed reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally early you do you just have a big gap between last 2 meals??


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Jpaycheck, ultimate warrior? Aint been on for a while, shocked to see your not bulking anymore?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> you going to bed reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally early you do you just have a big gap between last 2 meals??


Was up at 3am, so just had that meal, will have the last at 5pm-6pm ish and then to bed shortly after.



MRENIGMA said:


> Hey Jpaycheck, ultimate warrior? Aint been on for a while, shocked to see your not bulking anymore?


Yooooooooooooo Mr E, Mr E Enigma! Edward Nygma.

Hey Mr E, heres a riddle for you:

I see without seeing. To me, darkness is as clear as daylight. What am I?

Yeah the bulks gone for a 9 week diet, but after that I'll be slapping mass all over my body, don't worry about that.

Hows it going?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Was up at 3am, so just had that meal, will have the last at 5pm-6pm ish and then to bed shortly after.
> 
> Yooooooooooooo Mr E, Mr E Enigma! Edward Nygma.
> 
> ...


A Bat? LOL

You sound like a film Buff 

"their right in front of you, and you use them to open very large doors?"

Yeah man i'm cool, 4weeks out tomorrow and feeling it, still been reading that book you sent me, got a nice little plan worked out applying his theorys once this show over 

I was hoping to come in here and see some food porn with your cheat days eating ****e and taking photo's LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> A Bat? LOL
> 
> You sound like a film Buff
> 
> ...


haha yes, from Batman forever, the reply is "Pleaassee, your as blind as a bat", followed by batman saying "Exactly" and throwing his batarang!!!! Thats right, I said Batarang!!!

4 weeks out ey, harsh times. Yeah that books epic and takes some reading! haha ready to explode after the show?

I have lost my camera so can't post any pics, otherwise i'm sure a picture of my cock would have appeared by now.

I have no idea what that quotes from, although I would say I'm a film buff, but never heard it, whats it from?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

GoldenEye! BORIS " I am Invinceable" LOL

OK

"You sit on it, but you cannot take it with you?"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Watched American Physco when I got up this morning with meal 1, then did cardio, now making meal 2. Meal 2 is going to cod, veg and sweet potatoe, I've really got into sweet potatoe and I love fish as always, got a big bag of frozen veg so throw that into everything.
> 
> While meal 2 cooks and I eat it, I am going to watch True Grit, I get wood from Jeff Bridges, saw it at cinemas and tbh I really connected with Bridges in that role. It wasn't long ago that that was basically me, maybe more whiskey though


this should be Ultimate Warriors diet/training/film journal...true grit isnt that great, good but no great, the little girl in it is scarily good, and im eating cod today too


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Chair!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> this should be Ultimate Warriors diet/training/film journal...true grit isnt that great, good but no great, the little girl in it is scarily good, and im eating cod today too


TRUE GRITS EPIC!!!!

GEEETTTT OUUTTTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

it isn't, its like no country for old men, an incredibly overrated piece of cinema, stick that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> it isn't, its like no country for old men, an incredibly overrated piece of cinema, stick that in your pipe and smoke it


Yeah no country for old men wasn't great, I felt the message was great, but it wasn't told as well as it could have been.

However True Grit was one of Jeff Bridges best roles. However he is exceptional in everything, infact the whole family is incredible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I have over 5000 likes, awesome!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

EPIC is Shutter Island!


----------



## MassMaster (Aug 20, 2011)

New to this forum but have been enjoying keeping track of your training, thought i would finally register and say well done, keep up the hard work.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> EPIC is Shutter Island!


Didn't like it. It was ok, but L Caps bad accent put me off the whole film.



MassMaster said:


> New to this forum but have been enjoying keeping track of your training, thought i would finally register and say well done, keep up the hard work.


Hey thanks very much and welcome to the board!


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

This thread is gonna be all about the boy Buscemi as Nucky Thompson by next week of that I'm sure!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> This thread is gonna be all about the boy Buscemi as Nucky Thompson by next week of that I'm sure!!


haha I wouldn't be surprised!

Just thinking about watching the second episode now


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha I wouldn't be surprised!
> 
> Just thinking about watching the second episode now


WAL

I didn't want to get caught up in anything tonight so haven't started a new show and started watching Hells Kitchen USA. That was the worst idea ever, it's so funny watching Ramsay go nuts. I know it's all hammed up for camera and that.. simple things for simple minds etc.

I've got to be up early for shower, shave and haircut before I drive to hospital. That's gone out the window as I need a couple more eps before bed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

GET UP YA LAZY BUMS!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Youtube is blocked but ive been up 4 hours anyway u lazy c*nt


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Afghan said:


> Youtube is blocked but ive been up 4 hours anyway u lazy c*nt


I was up at 1.50am you lazy c*nt!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I was up at 1.50am you lazy c*nt!


In that case your a crazy c*nt!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I have lost my camera so can't post any pics, otherwise i'm sure a picture of my cock would have appeared by now.


Enough about your hens, I haven't been here that long but you're always banging on about them.

Also, is fish your main protein source?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DiggyV said:


> Enough about your hens, I haven't been here that long but you're always banging on about them.
> 
> Also, is fish your main protein source?
> 
> ...


My hens? WTF lol

Yes it is, due to price and variety.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

What fish do you have? I remember taking red meat and creatine out last prep switching to pollock haddock or cod and the differences were crazy, not great long term due to mineral and nutrient levels but could definitely see why so many pros swear by White fish in prep stages


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

fish is pricey though, isn't it? especially compared to chicken. I love it though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Tesco value fish, its pollock, £2 a bag, 88g of protein in the whole bag.

I also use aldi fish, they have cod and haddock and tuna steaks at like £2.29 or something. All frozen.

It keeps me less stuffed, I hate chomping down a dry chicken breast! and I can eat loads of it, allowing me to take nearly all protein from factual food, with only 1-2 shakes a day.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Also to note, today is a semi cheat.

Meaning I am keeping carbs lowish while eating fat and protein.

Had some peanut butter with rice cakes, and now just about to eat a full chicken, plus skin!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Tesco value fish, its pollock, £2 a bag, 88g of protein in the whole bag.
> 
> I also use aldi fish, they have cod and haddock and tuna steaks at like £2.29 or something. All frozen.
> 
> It keeps me less stuffed, I hate chomping down a dry chicken breast! and I can eat loads of it, allowing me to take nearly all protein from factual food, with only 1-2 shakes a day.


i'll be getting some of that. agree completely about the chicken breast. Just wish there was a fish that you tasted decent cold so that I could take it into work with me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

chilli said:


> i'll be getting some of that. agree completely about the chicken breast. Just wish there was a fish that you tasted decent cold so that I could take it into work with me.


Tuna steaks cold are alright, pollock is fine, I eat pollock cold, but can't handle any other fish cold tbh.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Everything tastes decent cold when you see how it makes your body progress


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

actually, now that I come to think of it, poached salmon's nice cold. and I'm worth it.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Tesco value fish, its pollock, £2 a bag, 88g of protein in the whole bag.
> 
> I also use aldi fish, they have cod and haddock and tuna steaks at like £2.29 or something. All frozen.
> 
> It keeps me less stuffed, I hate chomping down a dry chicken breast! and I can eat loads of it, allowing me to take nearly all protein from factual food, with only 1-2 shakes a day.


Up here Aldi also do 'hand cut' sirloin steak which is good value , as is their mince . They also did frozen salmon steaks at somehting like £2.99 for six , but these have disappeared. I cook chicken in foil - helps keep the moisture in , or I pan cook it in a sauce - such as a tin of tomatoes with herbs etc.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I was up at 1.50am you lazy c*nt!


I didn't bother going to bed you lazy ****s........

Well I went about 7 and was up at 10 for hospital 

That chicken has got me thinking now, if I get back in time in sending my old man to Tescos for one of those!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Smashed the asshole out of that chicken, literally smashed it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Just to let you know, I am absolutly awesome, and have what I like to call "The best goddamn luck in the world", then I realise I make my own luck, and that luck doesn't exist, then I realise I didn't say anything at all.

Either way all you need to know is, I very very lucky, and very happy with what just happened.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just to let you know, I am absolutly awesome, and have what I like to call "The best goddamn luck in the world", then I realise I make my own luck, and that luck doesn't exist, then I realise I didn't say anything at all.
> 
> Either way all you need to know is, I very very lucky, and very happy with what just happened.


what just happened


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

x2


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just to let you know, I am absolutly awesome, and have what I like to call "The best goddamn luck in the world", then I realise I make my own luck, and that luck doesn't exist, then I realise I didn't say anything at all.
> 
> Either way all you need to know is, I very very lucky, and very happy with what just happened.


You are speaking in riddles .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

well,

whats my favourite thing in the world?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

C0Ck?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry, couldn't resist LMFAO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Close!

Well not actually close at all!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LOL

ANAL?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> LOL
> 
> ANAL?


Actually thats quite possibly true! So I'll agree there.

Ok, well its used in bodybuilding.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

DNP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> DNP


Nearly!

other drugs, beggining with S


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

You Found 500iu's of Pharma Growth in a changing room locker?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

S?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> You Found 500iu's of Pharma Growth in a changing room locker?


ooohhhhh close, not growth!!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

a) You've found some half price Warburton Thins

B) You've had a shag

c) The real Warrior!!! has sent you a signed photograph

d) You successfully auditioned to play Frankenfurter in the local reps version of the Rocky Horror Show

e) A supps company has given you sponsorship .....

ermmmm .... can't think of anything else


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MRENIGMA said:


> S?


Yep, nearly everyone on this board uses them!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

inSulin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> a) You've found some half price Warburton Thins
> 
> B) You've had a shag
> 
> ...


 :lol:

Theyre actually really good suggestion tbh, and I love that you've given multiples, its reasons like this that I love your posts.

However no!

And in hindsight, I would have prefered C; D or E tbh!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fcuking tell us


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

You all suck!!!

*S*teroids!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

thats ****, you were acting specific, feel let down...im guessin test p


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You all suck!!!
> 
> *S*teroids!!!


oh ! :yawn: .... so where did you find these ? off the back of a lorry or down some dark alleyway ? (actually I've just realised I shouldn't really be asking re your sources.... )


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> thats ****, you were acting specific, feel let down...im guessin test p


haha sowwy :crying:

Either way, I just got a alot of free gear!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> oh ! :yawn: .... so where did you find these ? off the back of a lorry or down some dark alleyway ? (actually I've just realised I shouldn't really be asking re your sources.... )


Didn't find them.

Struck a juicy little deal with a very fine gentleman who contacted me. Its kinda like employment, but will be from month to month, so only employed for September but he might need me again afterwards!

Coincidentally I did find a nice lorry driver down a dark alleyway, thats a different story though


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha sowwy :crying:
> 
> Either way, I just got a alot of free gear!!!


any chance of explaining how, i could say ive got alot of free paddle boats, but without a reasonable explanition it means mothing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> any chance of explaining how, i could say ive got alot of free paddle boats, but without a reasonable explanition it means mothing


I will be giving advice to individuals via the internet.

Anyone else think more jobs should pay in gear?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Didn't find them.
> 
> Struck a juicy little deal with a very fine gentleman who contacted me. Its kinda like employment, but will be from month to month, so only employed for September but he might need me again afterwards!
> 
> Coincidentally I did find a nice lorry driver down a dark alleyway, thats a different story though


are you guinea pigging the steroids, he just contact you outa fine air


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I will be giving advice to individuals via the internet.
> 
> Anyone else think more jobs should pay in gear?


mines would be good, as the money is crap so gear would at least give me something to smile about...reminds me i needa order more test plus owe my man for some tren, i honestly have one of the fairest steroid dealers in my pocket


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> are you guinea pigging the steroids, he just contact you outa fine air


haha actually I do need to try out a brand that I bought a bit ago, but havn't got round to it. Basically a guinea pig for that, but for this its all tested lol, I will be advising people on real life steroid cycles and how to structure them and what works and what doesn't. The idea being its based on real life experiences and not studies and theory.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sounds good, its yuor dream job, are you allowed to wear the ulitmate warrior costume


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> mines would be good, as the money is crap so gear would at least give me something to smile about...reminds me i needa order more test plus owe my man for some tren, i honestly have one of the fairest steroid dealers in my pocket


Your man? Is he good in the sack 

I know what you mean, you can get some really good dealers, and some kn0bs, I'de say i've been lucky so far.

Did he front you some then?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> sounds good, its yuor dream job, are you allowed to wear the ulitmate warrior costume


haha I may wear one either way and just inform people before we talk that I am wearing a full Warrior costume complete with full face paint.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Your man? Is he good in the sack
> 
> I know what you mean, you can get some really good dealers, and some kn0bs, I'de say i've been lucky so far.
> 
> Did he front you some then?


yeah he fronted me some tren which he said make up when i order again, plus i sent money to the wrong address once and he compesated me some which was nice of him, hes got a good list of stuff so no cmplaints


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I will be giving advice to individuals via the internet.
> 
> Anyone else think more jobs should pay in gear?


I suddenly had this vision of Auntie JP - Agony Aunt



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha actually I do need to try out a brand that I bought a bit ago, but havn't got round to it. Basically a guinea pig for that, but for this its all tested lol, I will be advising people on real life steroid cycles and how to structure them and what works and what doesn't. The idea being its based on real life experiences and not studies and theory.


Ah that kind of advice! ... mind you I see a lot of advice on here and it gets very confusing



barsnack said:


> sounds good, its yuor dream job, are you allowed to wear the ulitmate warrior costume


No! He'll be in his usual fish net tights, stilletoes , and a string of pearls ............


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I will be giving advice to individuals via the internet.
> 
> Anyone else think more jobs should pay in gear?


Congratulations, mate.

Just in case you might think this gets you back to 1-5 :lol: or whatever the score is :lol: it just so happens that I happened to er, stumble across a sizeable hoard myself recently at a discount rate which has now been deposited in my plunder chest for use later on in the year  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Congratulations, mate.
> 
> Just in case you might think this gets you back to 1-5 :lol: or whatever the score is :lol: it just so happens that I happened to er, stumble across a sizeable hoard myself recently at a discount rate which has now been deposited in my plunder chest for use later on in the year  .


Ah that's my man! keeping The Untimely Warrior!!! on his toes :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> yeah he fronted me some tren which he said make up when i order again, plus i sent money to the wrong address once and he compesated me some which was nice of him, hes got a good list of stuff so no cmplaints


Damn, I'de love to be the guy at the wrong address! I hope not alot of cash. Yep mine did something similar top bloke.



Greshie said:


> I suddenly had this vision of Auntie JP - Agony Aunt
> 
> Ah that kind of advice! ... mind you I see a lot of advice on here and it gets very confusing
> 
> No! He'll be in his usual fish net tights, stilletoes , and a string of pearls ............


Yeah advice everywhere, which is why I think the advice that works is best, regardless of all the sciency stuff.

I'll be 'flossing' with the pearls 



Mingster said:


> Congratulations, mate.
> 
> Just in case you might think this gets you back to 1-5 :lol: or whatever the score is :lol: it just so happens that I happened to er, stumble across a sizeable hoard myself recently at a discount rate which has now been deposited in my plunder chest for use later on in the year  .


Thankyou!

:lol:

You know the score, don't pretend you don't!!!!

Really? What did you get?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Ah that's my man! keeping The Untimely Warrior!!! on his toes :lol:


Damn, just realised "Untimely" hasn't just been a spelling mistake, and i've been getting roasted for ages!*

*I do realise the sexual reference of roasting  , I slipped in it just for you, which also sounds dirty.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Damn, just realised "Untimely" hasn't just been a spelling mistake, and i've been getting roasted for ages!*
> 
> *I do realise the sexual reference of roasting  , I slipped in it just for you, which also sounds dirty.


 I wondered when you would twig ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol:

Got a bit of a mixture mate, ranging from quality gear to stuff that looks like it was brewed up by a coven of witches in a cauldron lol. Am expecting another shipment shortly - when the flatbed truck become available :lol: - so will put it all together and see what I can make of it then  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> View attachment 61885
> I wondered when you would twig ...


i'de rep you, but already done today!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Got a bit of a mixture mate, ranging from quality gear to stuff that looks like it was brewed up by a coven of witches in a cauldron lol. Am expecting another shipment shortly - when the flatbed truck become available :lol: - so will put it all together and see what I can make of it then  .


haha can ya name the brands?

whats the witches couldren stuff lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Might get some Halo so I can have a go at getting close to Ming's lifts!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha can ya name the brands?
> 
> whats the witches couldren stuff lol!


When I get it all I'll pm you a pic  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> When I get it all I'll pm you a pic  .


yeah do it!!!!

What cycles are you planning, what amount of gear do you run? Do you say?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Might get some Halo so I can have a go at getting close to Ming's lifts!


Good choice.

Supposed to make you bald and spotty but never saw this myself tbh. Just strong as fook  .


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> i'de rep you, but already done today!


coo! thank you  I rarely check my reps these days .....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

That reminds me I need some Insulin, god I love that stuff.

I'm debating over cycles now, basically got a choice of whatever I want, and theres alot of stuff I havn't used, basically stick to the basics myself, so unsure what I fancy running.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> yeah do it!!!!
> 
> What cycles are you planning, what amount of gear do you run? Do you say?


Well, it's been a while so I might have changed, but I was always pretty responsive to relatively low doses so you would be disappointed I think. Who knows now though?  I will have to experiment and see  .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Good choice.
> 
> Supposed to make you bald and spotty but never saw this myself tbh. Just strong as fook  .


Never used it. Not any good for muscle mass though is it, as far as I'm aware its pretty much used Pre-contest for bodybuilders and for powerlifting events?



Greshie said:


> coo! thank you  I rarely check my reps these days .....


I aim to please, I always check, wishfull thinking!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The whole issue of using gear phases me, as it all looks so complicated 'specially with the PCT ... still I'm nowhere near the stage of even thinking about using it ... even if I had half a clue where to source it from ..................


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well, it's been a while so I might have changed, but I was always pretty responsive to relatively low doses so you would be disappointed I think. Who knows now though?  I will have to experiment and see  .


Yeah thats my thinking, by the time I get back on it will be like 4 months since I used anything! And I will be coming back from dieting, so might not use so much, I might do a short blaster then back to dieting and so on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Greshie said:


> The whole issue of using gear phases me, as it all looks so complicated 'specially with the PCT ... still I'm nowhere near the stage of even thinking about using it ... even if I had half a clue where to source it from ..................


I think it can be complicated, but it comes in bits and bobs.

You'de be one horny hen on some test gresh! Beware Dumfries.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Never used it. Not any good for muscle mass though is it, as far as I'm aware its pretty much used Pre-contest for bodybuilders and for powerlifting events?
> 
> I aim to please, I always check, wishfull thinking!


No, you won't get size or weight gain but as you say strength and good for pre-contest condition - or so I'm told lol - and in low dosages too, although I haven't seen any in a good long while.

I'll prob go down the old school test/deca/throw a few orals in route as it is what I know but am planning a bit of experimentation to keep things interesting. Have no plans for insulin or peps as they are far too complicated for me lol but will see what I learn as I go on hopefully.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah thats my thinking, by the time I get back on it will be like 4 months since I used anything! And I will be coming back from dieting, so might not use so much, I might do a short blaster then back to dieting and so on.


Will be nearly 8 years for me!!!!

If all my receptors haven't died of old age lol they should be gagging for it after all that time. I'm gaining a pound a week easily since going on TRT and am unsure whether this is down to the test, eating well, or training hard, or all three


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Greshie said:


> The whole issue of using gear phases me, as it all looks so complicated 'specially with the PCT ... still I'm nowhere near the stage of even thinking about using it ... even if I had half a clue where to source it from ..................


I'm exactly the same Greshie, a few of my friends use and they are some big units. I said to TUW the other night I think they just take whatever is about, don't really worry about pct or plan their cycles. I just thought it was basically get your juice and jab it up job done. I've done quite a bit of research on here reading stickies and following peoples journals who are on cycles. My mates are absolute clowns tbh and I think I probably know more about putting a cycle together than they do now and I'm probably most likely never even gonna inject anything that's not given to me at the hospital.

On the other hand I reckon if I get down to decent bf % and a good shape I probably will want to do a cycle. Needles aren't a problem because I've been stuck with more than I care to remember over the last few years. The way everyone talks about being on cycle it sounds better than coke and also good for you


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh and thanks for the reps, I read it back just now and though fk me I do tend to rant on in my posts :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> No, you won't get size or weight gain but as you say strength and good for pre-contest condition - or so I'm told lol - and in low dosages too, although I haven't seen any in a good long while.
> 
> I'll prob go down the old school test/deca/throw a few orals in route as it is what I know but am planning a bit of experimentation to keep things interesting. Have no plans for insulin or peps as they are far too complicated for me lol but will see what I learn as I go on hopefully.


Yeah thought so, you don't use slin? Really? Never?



Mingster said:


> Will be nearly 8 years for me!!!!
> 
> If all my receptors haven't died of old age lol they should be gagging for it after all that time. I'm gaining a pound a week easily since going on TRT and am unsure whether this is down to the test, eating well, or training hard, or all three


How the hell have you done 8 years without it!!?!!?



TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm exactly the same Greshie, a few of my friends use and they are some big units. I said to TUW the other night I think they just take whatever is about, don't really worry about pct or plan their cycles. I just thought it was basically get your juice and jab it up job done. I've done quite a bit of research on here reading stickies and following peoples journals who are on cycles. My mates are absolute clowns tbh and I think I probably know more about putting a cycle together than they do now and I'm probably most likely never even gonna inject anything that's not given to me at the hospital.
> 
> On the other hand I reckon if I get down to decent bf % and a good shape I probably will want to do a cycle. Needles aren't a problem because I've been stuck with more than I care to remember over the last few years. The way everyone talks about being on cycle it sounds better than coke and also good for you


You will wanna when you get down to under 15%, everyone wants too


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

TrainingwithMS said:


> I'm exactly the same Greshie, a few of my friends use and they are some big units. I said to TUW the other night I think they just take whatever is about, don't really worry about pct or plan their cycles. I just thought it was basically get your juice and jab it up job done. I've done quite a bit of research on here reading stickies and following peoples journals who are on cycles. My mates are absolute clowns tbh and I think I probably know more about putting a cycle together than they do now and I'm probably most likely never even gonna inject anything that's not given to me at the hospital.
> 
> On the other hand I reckon if I get down to decent bf % and a good shape I probably will want to do a cycle. Needles aren't a problem because I've been stuck with more than I care to remember over the last few years. The way everyone talks about being on cycle it sounds better than coke and also good for you


I agree , I suspect there will come a stage when I will want to do a cycle too .....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah thought so, you don't use slin? Really? Never?
> 
> How the hell have you done 8 years without it!!?!!?
> 
> You will wanna when you get down to under 15%, everyone wants too


No, never have, mate.

Yep, not since Jan 2004. Long, complicated tale. Dark days for me and found my solace in other vices. Came through and carried on training clean. It's only this year that I've even thought about starting up again. It's like giving up drink, or smoking, hard but do-able.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats wicked UW!!!!

Any more Jobs Going? LOL


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Just had to post...wwe vintage just had TUW v honky tonk man for intercontinental championship


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Just had to post...wwe vintage just had TUW v honky tonk man for intercontinental championship


Ahhh man, I forgot about the Honky Tonk Man, Jeez he was awesome. Not sure how he kept that accent but awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Moring folks.

I think dieting is getting to my head. Yesterday I dreamed about hiding out in a friends house because theyre were zombies everywhere, and before we went to bed I said I was going to check the house out, make sure all the doors were locked and secure, then he got killed by a zombie while having a shower, so I hid in the coatroom.

Tonight I was walking around my old school, there was a few of us and we all had to go to seperate classes, to help with teaching or something, and I was wearing a vest, a grey one, but I had acne over my shoulder, and all I remember is being worried about the acne.

So have no idea what the hell all thats about, normally I don't get any crazy dreams, or any dreams I remember at all actually.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Moring folks.
> 
> I think dieting is getting to my head. Yesterday I dreamed about hiding out in a friends house because theyre were zombies everywhere, and before we went to bed I said I was going to check the house out, make sure all the doors were locked and secure, then he got killed by a zombie while having a shower, so I hid in the coatroom.
> 
> ...


Did you eat lots of cheese yesterday?

I remember when I was waiting to start on Tysabri I took an off label drug called Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN). It gave some funky dreams when I first started taking it, unfortunately they didn't last long and I was gutted about it :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TrainingwithMS said:


> Did you eat lots of cheese yesterday?
> 
> I remember when I was waiting to start on Tysabri I took an off label drug called Low Dose Naltrexone (LDN). It gave some funky dreams when I first started taking it, unfortunately they didn't last long and I was gutted about it :lol:


 

haha nah mate, I drink alot of milk, well about a litre a day, sometimes a little more.

Havn't had cheese in a while.

Just about to watch episode 4 of Boardwalk Empire.

Actually just realised, I've gat cardio in 40 mins, so I will hold off on the episode just yet, and watch that during cardio, and now i'll go and grab my breakfast, which is 500ml of milk and 2 scoops of protein powder.


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> haha nah mate, I drink alot of milk, well about a litre a day, sometimes a little more.
> 
> Havn't had cheese in a while.
> 
> ...


I hate the stuff on it's own, makes me urge and I can just about handle milkshakes. I take all my shakes with water anyway to keep the cals down. I got mum to make up my 1/2kg of mince today so my food is all ready to go tomorrow. Once I've finished these two poker tournaments it's bed time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Watched breaking bad before cardio and then true blood during cardio, so slight change of plan.

5 mins of cardio left!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Cardio done.

Thats my final cardio session for the first 5 weeks of dieting, I have been increasing the intensity on cardio for the past 5 weeks, started off on level 3 or 4 on my bike and am now on level 6. I grouped dieting into the first 5 weeks, and the last 4 weeks.

Today is the last day of week 5. Will get weighed tomorrow and see what 5 weeks of strict dieting, with only 1 cheat meal and a high fat/protein and low carb day have done.

What I wanna do for the next 4 weeks is take it up a notch a little. I will be starting some cruise dose gear very soon which will keep me entertained while I get back into the gym, wanna see out a month of training while on a cruise dose before I go for a decent blast or decent cycle. May run some orals before workouts or something while on the cruise dose. Basically this means I will be extended my diet for a longer period than planned. I am seeing changes week by week so feel its time to add a little gear, fill out a little from being flat and get back into the gym and begin lifting weight, lightish to start.

So I will work through as normal for the next 4 weeks asif that will be the end of the diet, just to keep my mind happy and think about an end. Then I will take it from there and see what to do after the 9 weeks is complete.

I've been happy with progress so far, its nice to feel like I am remotely in shape again, as you may no I enjoy the big solid powerlifter look, but after starting dieting I am beggining to notice the more I lose, the more I see bits that are imperfect and need to take a little off, that why I planned for 9 weeks because I didn't wanna cut down and be kinda competition ready I wanted to cut down a little water and off the midsection, however i've got the dieting bug and am enjoying it.

Next meal is 200g of sweet potato and 2 tuna steaks. I think so anyway, I will have to check my book for what i'm eating. Need to purchase some fish aswell but Tesco has been out of stock on my pollock for a few days now so may have to use shakes to fill in here and there, however I don't mind.

Morning folks, have a good day!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Pollock seems to be out of stock most times it's that cheap! 

Adding the gym is going to make a big difference, when was the last time you had a full break from weights man? Body obviously needed it 

What sort of cruise are you going to embark on?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

OJay said:


> Pollock seems to be out of stock most times it's that cheap!
> 
> Adding the gym is going to make a big difference, when was the last time you had a full break from weights man? Body obviously needed it
> 
> What sort of cruise are you going to embark on?


Yeah thats the prob, I have no idea what everyone else uses it for tbh, Its not exactly the greatest thing ever.

Phew, god knows. Injuring my back was the best thing that ever happened. I was pushing against the grain for so long, having to break my best lifts, eating more, using more gear, and everything, it was getting very very stressfull. I havn't had this kind if break from the gym in years. Really glad i've had it, the stress has gone, I feel healthier, had a break from gear and just got back to the raw dieting and cardio.

Erm, will probably use just test, however I am going to have my first try of sustonan, never used it before and am really curious as to see if I notice anything quicker. I reckon 350mg a week will see me right, should allow me to add a little muscle aswell. And then when I go on cycle, I will either do a 4-6 week blast of test and deca, or do a decent cycle of test and deca for a normal amount of time, like 10 weeks or something. If I do the longer cycle I will up the dose every 2 or 3 or 4 weeks or something, like test/deca - 300/300 500/500 800/800 1000/1000. However its all just thoughts at the minute, will plan it properly before hand.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Dropping carbs to 150g from tomorrow, dreading it!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

The time has come. I have been summoned by the spirits that be. I must return to parts unknown. Be aware that at one point in the future, I will take control of the cockpit and send the plane into a nosedive. Crashing into UK-M, a true Warrior God will arrive, that warrior God will be me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The time has come. I have been summoned by the spirits that be. I must return to parts unknown. Be aware that at one point in the future, I will take control of the cockpit and send the plane into a nosedive. Crashing into UK-M, a true Warrior God will arrive, that warrior God will be me.


Good bye then ... don't forget to close the door after you ......


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The time has come. I have been summoned by the spirits that be. I must return to parts unknown. Be aware that at one point in the future, I will take control of the cockpit and send the plane into a nosedive. Crashing into UK-M, a true Warrior God will arrive, that warrior God will be me.


Have a safe journey, and wear your seatbelt.. :turned:


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

where am I gonna get my 'likes' from now


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't know how i missed this! is jpaycheck now the ultimate warrior?

i'm a little slow! i thought he must have been on holiday!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> Don't know how i missed this! is jpaycheck now the ultimate warrior?
> 
> *i'm a little slow*! i thought he must have been on holiday!


He became Ultimate Warrior, then was banned a little while ago.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Really banned! do we know why?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> Really banned! do we know why?


It's old news now mate, but here you go

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/147461-ultimate-warrior-banned.html


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

wow, ok thanks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought his posts were becoming a little more... Eccentric? Does anyone know if he's ok?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel a little weird about losing jpay, we share alot of info/thoughts/feelings with other people on this site, especially on the touchy subject of steroids etc so when a fellow muscle dreamer gets wiped off the forum without the rest of us knowing why it feels strange, just my thoughts

R I P .......................unless you did something naughty then you deserve it!


----------

